# 'Shipping Fan Club~



## Keltena

All right, 'fess up. Who here is a (possibly slightly insane) 'shipper? I know some of you are. If so, this is the place for you! You can talk about who you pair up platonically or romantically from anything, or discuss your 'shipping pet peeves with others. Straight or gay, friendships, three- or moresomes... anything goes; I'm sure it goes without saying that pairing bashing isn't allowed, just debating respectfully. =]

*Members:*
...I really can't keep this list up. Everyone. Unless you really don't want to, I guess.


----------



## Autumn

AHAA HELL YES.

Flametailxme ftw


----------



## Coloursfall

MEMEMEMEME

EdHeiderich = <3


----------



## Keltena

Agreed with both of those... especially the FlametailxLeafpool. OTP~

While we're at naming random pairings, I'mma say Jasper/Ayara (Exit Fate~). Because afdjskl;fdsaljkfsda SO. AWESOME.

So... what are some people's favorite platonic relationships? Haha, I probably sound silly saying that, but I really _adore_ good friendships/rivalries/whatever. My favorite (yep, more Exit Fate >>) is Daniel Vinyard and Jovian Knight.


----------



## Coloursfall

Roy and Ed (from FMA) when they're not paired together have a good, if odd, friendship imo. :D

Also Ed and Winry's is amusing. heeee.


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> Agreed with both of those... especially the FlametailxLeafpool. OTP~


*sig* IT'S SO TRUE THOUGH


----------



## hopeandjoy

Joining despite not having a lot of ships. OTP= Palletshipping.
Also huge fan of:
Donuts
KuroFai
ZeroxX (Personally, I blame Bob and George and all the "X and Zero are so together" jokes.)


----------



## Keltena

...Remind me what Palletshipping is again? >> *forgets everything about Pokemon but now wants to know*

Aaaaanyway! Welcome~


----------



## Flametail von Karma

LEAFPOOL WE HAVE A SUPPORTER

... Joinage plz? Female!Rowanclaw x Male!Rowanclaw, from Warriors. I came up with that. :D I think that says all that needs to be said.

Hmm... as fer platonic relationships, uh... Graystripe and Firestar (oh wait not platonic in the least lololol), Bluestar and Whitestorm (because the foolishly foolish fool Vicky so foolishly made them related O<)and the Three from Warriors. Don't really have any platonic 'ships' in other fandoms. Everyone (or thing... Charley/Mia from PW, anyone? Jayfeatherxthe magical stick of doom from Warriors?) gets paired with everyone/thing else in my world. Platonic = does not compute. xD

(Psst, Salamander, Palletshipping = AshxGary, if I be correct.)


----------



## Keltena

I _fully_ support that Rowanclaw 'ship. True love at its finest~ <3


----------



## Rai-CH

I'll have to join this since I'm a massive TonyxJeff fan :D

I ship EB / MOTHER characters, and i used to ship Sonic characters, but i don't like Sonic anymore.

I support many couples, so I'll put them in groups-

HET-
NessxPaula
DusterxKumatora
NintenxAna
FirestarxSpottedleaf (only Warriors couple I support)

YAOI-
TonyxJeff <3

FRIENDSHIP-
NessxLucas (Brawl ftw)
NintenxLoid
NessxJeff
LucasxKumatora
NessxPokey/Porky (though more a rivalry than and friendship)
LucasxClaus (brotherly)

I'm a big friendshipper, since I see most couples/ships as the two character being friends rather than in love with eachother XD


----------



## Keltena

...you have even more couples for that fandom than I have for Tales of Symphonia. I didn't think that was _possible._ =O

And yes. Friendshipping FTW plzkthnx~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I'm going to come off as King Fag but here's my list of 'shippings':
House/Wilson (House M.D.)
Jeeves/Wooster (Jeeves and Wooster :v)
Watson/Holmes (don't hurt me)
and I like to imagine the 10th Doctor getting defiled.
As everyone knows I also read some political slash but I won't post which ones I like because RPS is a bit creepy.

The first three also work great as just plain friendship/companiability.


----------



## Keltena

Mm, I really need to watch more House. xD; I've heard it's really, really good.

*currently both heartbroken by the ending of Exit Fate and squeeing over the fact that her favorite couple ended up being canon*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Salamander said:


> *Members:*
> Salamander
> Leafpool
> Full Metal Cookies
> Ketsu
> Flametail von Karma
> Raichao
> Vladimir Putin's LJ
> Vladimir Putin's LJ


I'm two members hell yeah

Oh also in Oz I like Keller/Beecher but that's canon.


----------



## Keltena

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I'm two members hell yeah
> 
> Oh also in Oz I like Keller/Beecher but that's canon.


what how did that happen. >>; *editedit*


----------



## Tailsy

I'm so cool I ship countries.

I mean, I totally don't.

I AM NOT REMOTELY EMBARRASSED


----------



## Keltena

Like Axis Powers Hetalia? Or just in general. Because both would be completely awesome~ 8D

OF COURSE NOT


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I don't get why everyone in Hetalia looks the same even though they're supposed to represent countries )o:


----------



## Tailsy

Both! Well, I had my own designs for personified countries before I got into Hetalia, and I guess I shipped them a bit. But most of them were girls!

I KNOW RIGHT
IDK WHY I'M ACTUALLY POSTING HERE, REALLY

EDIT: Yeaaah it's hard to work out at first. You really gotta stick at it for a while. It's easier to recognise the ones that aren't blonde. I like them better. :B


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> *House/Wilson (House M.D.)
> Jeeves/Wooster (Jeeves and Wooster :v)
> Watson/Holmes (don't hurt me)*


I LOVE YOU. Even though, the first always was akward-friendship!shipping for me, but I LOVE YOU. :D

Alsoalso, and yeah, this is ONLY IF FEMSLASH COUNTS:
Cameron/Thirteen~


----------



## Keltena

Haha, of course femslash counts~ xD I dunno where I'd be without it; I mean, I couldn't 'ship things like Colette/Presea that way! Welcome-to-the-club-enjoy-your-free-cookies. c:


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe. I, uh, ship. Quite a bit. In the "I spend half my spare time reading shipping-ish fanfiction" sense.

I have a habit of changing my OTP ever few months, but here's an abridged list of pairings I love to bits (past and present):

Slashy:
Phoenix/Edgey (PW series)
Angel/Collins (Rent)
Count D/Leon (Pet Shop of Horrors)
Light/Matsuda (Death Note)
House/Wilson (House)
Rod/Nicky (Ave Q)
Chad/Ryan (High School Musical)

Femslashy:
Rikku/Paine (FFX-2) - my first-ever OTP! X3
Pretty much any combination of the Azumanga Daioh females >>
Yomiko/Nancy (R.O.D.)
The Female Zero Team (Loveless)
Raine/Sheena (ToS)
Olivia/Alex (Law and Order: SVU)
Cameron/Thirteen (House)
Elliot/Jordan (Scrubs)
A big, crazy mix of The L Word cast
Buffy/Faith (Buffy)
Maureen/Joanne (Rent)
Glinda/Elphaba (Wicked)
Ash/Scribbs (Murder in Suburbia) - their position of OTP has just been usurped, but watch this to see why they're still epic

...aaaand at the moment, my absolute most favourite pairing ever is Willow/Tara from Buffy. Not only are they criminally adorable, they're also very, very canon and have a deliciously huge fanbase. And everyone in the world should love them as much as I do.
(I can't find any good clips on Youtube, but you can download a ton of clips here)

I have fanfic recs for most of the above and love nothing more than being a stereotypical fangirl and squeeing (or having an in-depth discussion, if you're into that kind of thing) over my favourite couple with someone, so pleeeease feel free to ramble at me about the greatness of anyone you see on my list.


----------



## Keltena

...Willow gets a canon girlfriend. Are. You. Serious?

...

*squees*

Glad to know I'm not the only one with the fanfiction issue. >>;

Mm, I actually would like a (possibly in-depth? xD) discussion about Raine/Sheena. I've seen tons of 'shippers, and... I've never understood it. I'm weird like that. Explain plz? =D

(Also wondering about the D/Leon, buuut I can see where you'd get that from.)

Haha, as for OTPs, mine is wavering between Ayara/Jasper (Exit Fate!), Zelos/Lloyd (ToS), and Phoenix/Edgeworth (PW).


----------



## Dannichu

Technically, Willow gets _two_ canon girlfriends, but nobody (from what I can tell) likes Kennedy.

And aaaah, you _have _to see the end of season 4 of Buffy; some of the absolute best episodes happen (Hush is regarded as one of the all-time greatest episodes, A New Man is one of the funniest, and Who Are You? has Faith and Buffy _swapping bodies_), and Tara is introduced, who has to be one of my favourite fictional characters evar <3
This is probably the best fic about them I've read, and details their relationship developing from their first meeting through to the end of season 4. It's, um, adultish in parts, but anything up to the Where The Wild Things Are episode should be somewhat safe. (Except perhaps the bit where Willow has an orgasm while performing a very, uh, heated magic spell with Tara during the Who Are You? chapter, but that _actually happened_ in the episode. I'm serious. I'd love to know how that got past the censors.)

Lots of other people ship Raine/Sheena? Where??? I've only read a small amout of ToS fanfiction, but there wasn't much in the way of fem/slash, and what little there was wasn't very good.
My (hugely shallow) reason for shipping them initially was because I wanted to ship Raine with _someone_, and Sheena was the only one that didn't seem really weird. They don't interact much in-game (I think there're three skits featuring just them), but the interactions they do have are pretty interesting; I love Raine to bits and could analyse her personality till the cows come home, but I think it's strange how suspicious and catty she is towards Sheena when she joins the team, but later, when Zelos and Regal (who she has just as much reason to be suspicious of) want to join, she doesn't put up a fight. I'm not saying that's really any basis on which to claim a romantic relationship, but whatever relationship they _do_ have is very different to their relationship with anyone else, and we're never given a reason why.

Ooh, I haven't read PSoH manga/PSoH fanfiction in absolutely ages, but their relationship was brilliant, too; I really loved how Leon knew he shouldn't like D and keep coming back to the pet shop time after time, but he still did. It doesn't have to be romantic, but the obsession Leon has with D and his animals is hinted at pretty strongly (I think his superior tells him more than once to stop hanging out there), D keeps forcing Leon to see the world in a way he never has before, and there are more Leon, Chris and D being one big (sometimes) happy family than you can count. 

I like Lloyd/Zelos. I can't take Lloyd/anyone seriously enough to ship it big-time, but I can't deny it's absolutely adorable. And Phoenix/Edgey is fantastic because a romantic element to their relationship is strongly hinted at, but not made explicit, meaning fans can take them and do pretty much whatever they want without distorting canon. And, with the nature of the PW game, the resulting fics can be the funniest things ever or heartbreakingly depressing. 
And oh my GOD I've just realized I left Fran/Adrian off my femslash list. I was obsessed with those two for the longest time. X3


----------



## Keltena

...whoa. I'm taking it she gets over Xander~? =D

Mm. I'm going to assume that swapping bodies thing is cool, because I have no idea who Faith is yet! But yeah. The prospect that there's someone to 'ship Buffy with who isn't Angel is sounding very, very good, anyway.

I dunno; it's not super common or anything, but among femslash 'shippers, it seems to be the favorite pairing - like, moreso than Sheena/Colette and Colette/Presea, anyway. And yeah, not much good fanfiction for those. =/
Ahh... okay, then. Hm, maybe I should include a Raine/Sheena chapter in my 15-pairings fanfic or something...

Yes, I agree - D, Leon, and Chris = best happy family ever~ <3.14 I do absolutely adore their relationship, I just can't quite see it being romantic. But 's all good, either way.

I actually don't have a problem taking Lloyd seriously, for some weird reason. xD I dunno... he's goofy, but he's also quite mature in some ways, and I feel like he's really the person to give Zelos a good reality check. If that made any sense to anyone besides me? I can see him seeing the world a lot more clearly than Zelos would, anyway.

Nick/Edgey is the most hilariously almost-canon thing ever and I love it~ My brother isn't much of a 'shipper, let alone a slash 'shipper, and he's all, "...yeah, they're pretty much gay for each other. x3"
Seconding the Ziska/Adrian... have you seen Zarla's F/A comics? They're great.

(Also, this is random, but I have a bizarre urge to make you play Exit Fate or Last Scenario just to see if you could come up with slash shippings for them. I'm weird.)


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Dannichu said:


> Hehe. I, uh, ship. Quite a bit. In the "I spend half my spare time reading shipping-ish fanfiction" sense.


... We need a sub-club for this. :D


I would totally ship P/E if the fangirls did not majorly scare me. D:

... As for slash/femslash, I'm a less active shipper there, but...

Warriors:
GrayxFire (obviously)
CinderxSandxSpotted (CANON)
HollyxCinderxWillow (also canon)
LittlexWhite(throat) (... what)
FirexTiger (epic)
FirexScourge (also epic)
BluexSpotted (... I just confused _myself_)
RunningxRagged (so very canon as of Long Shadows)
SolxPurdy (... I am not ashamed)

PW:
Klavier/Apollo (... did I seriously just admit to that)
Franziska/Adrian (whipping lessons, indeed)
Maya/Ema/Regina/Franziska (I have no idea)
Lana/Mia (clearly)
Pearl/Trucy (see previous)
the judge/Phoenix (... um. I have no excuse)
Klavier/everything, including inanimate objects (doesn't really belong in a slash section, but shh)
Grossberg/Redd White (Phoenix, you genius! 8D)

I think that's about all.

... I scare myself sometimes. :D


----------



## Keltena

The last two AA ones are EPIC. <3


----------



## Dannichu

Yes, Willow gets over Xander rather well, indeed. I dunno how much you've seen, but she starts dating Oz, who eventually leaves because he finds (and, uh, sleeps with) another werewolf and wants to learn control his wolfie-ness. Willow's distraught about this and is depressed for a while before she meets Tara and becomes really close with her. Then Oz comes back and Willow's forced to pick between them, eventually choosing Tara. She identifies as a lesbian from then on - this is one of my favourite scenes:

Anya: You're lesbians, so the hating of men will come in handy. Let's talk about Xander. 
Tara: Well, it's-it's really not so much about hating the men. 
Willow: We're more centered around the... girl-on-girl action. 
Anya: And men really like to watch that kind of stuff, don't they? Men like Xander! 
Willow: Well, he's a guy, so it's really not a surprise that he likes to watch girls... why are we talking about this?
Anya: We're comforting me!
Tara: Well... I guess it's natural for guys to be interested in...
Anya: God! What kind of lesbians _are _you? If you love men so much, _go love men_! 

Faith is very cool. The Buffy/Faith relationship isn't a very happy one (as a general rule, if you want cuddles and rainbows, 'ship Willow and Tara; if you want betrayal and angst, 'ship Buffy and Faith), but there are some awesomely 'shippy lines from when she's first introduced and wikiquote is being stupid and not having them... but they're funny.

No, I think you're right about Zelos/Lloyd, especially because of how insecure Zelos is (not surprising, given his home situation); and I think that, of the cast, Lloyd would be the best person for him, with the whole trust-and-loving-unconditionally-thing. 

Hehe, I have all of Zarla's F/A comics (actually, all her other PW comics, too) saved om my computer. I loves them <3 Especially the ones based off the fic Follow the Fool because I love that fic _so much._ I haven't read it in ages, but it's one of my all-time fics ever :)

The writers and translators of the AA games are so obviously aware of all the 'shippers; it really wouldn't surprise me if they had some kind of requirement to weave in gay subtext between _every single character_; I still giggle every time I play the games and am told about Lana's _intellectual _attraction to Mia, or Maya wanting to marry Regina or... Armstrong in general. o.O

Yeah, the P/E fangirls are pretty scary; generally speaking, the 'ships I like tend to be relatively non-mainstream (especially since femslash is the least popular of the gender combinations - that said, on the LJ Wicked_Fic community, there are more Glinda/Elphaba fics than every other pairing combined), so it really scared me how many P/E fans there were and how... intesne some of them are. And because there are so many fics written about them, the quality's really variable; I've read some truly excellent fics, but seen many dire ones.
I hate myself for loving Pearl/Trucy as much as I do. There's nothing to hint at it; they don't even meet... but _god_, it's adorable. Kinda the same for Maya/Ema, but I feel less creepy about liking them.

Aww, the Warriors fandoms sounds like fun, but I know absolutely nothing about the characters or plot or anything. 

And I might have to look into Exit Fate/Last Scenario, Salamander...what console are they on?

Long reply is long.


----------



## Keltena

...Oz is a werewolf. WHAT. =O (Man, I'm getting so badly spoiled buuut I don't really care. >>)

And that scene sounds _brilliant._ <3 "What kind of lesbians _are_ you?" xD

Mm... when does Faith get introduced? I'm in the middle of Season 2 right now. Haha, and I like to _combine_ fluff and angst... but I'm bizarre, so yeah. Inadvertently (?) shippy lines are very fun, I'll admit... *cough*"HUG IT OUT WITH HIM"*cough*

Yeah; I love Zelos with both Lloyd and Colette (Colette because they have so much in common), but I think Lloyd is better romantically with him and Colette is better as a close friend. It's kind of surprising how everything Colette has in common with Zelos makes me almost like her. (_Almost.)_

Follow the Fool is amazing~ I especially love... what was that one by the same author? Scar Tissue, I think it was called? It had Matt and Celeste and hinted A/C. 'Twas cool.

Oh yeah; I think the AA writers and translators were just given free reign to put whatever the hell they wanted in those games. (I mean... Klavier's introductory line, much? o.O) Obviously, they did not care much for heterosexual subtext, that's clear enough.

...you see, this is why I stay away from the AA fandom. (Although... have you read the AU fic Shadows Passing? It's absolutely _wonderful._ I can link you if you like.)

Maya/Ema is adorable, for some reason. Pearl/Trucy, can't see quite so much, also for some reason. My brain makes no sense to me sometimes...

They're fun books; kind of like popcorn, actually, since they go pretty fast. There're a lot of them, but if you have the time, give 'em a try; they have nice plot and characters, especially the later ones imo.

EF and LS are freeware computer games. The guy's website is scfworks.com.

(Long reply is not quite as long as the one before it~)


----------



## Dannichu

Oooh, I'll try and stop with the spoiling. Are you watching the series now? I've only seen up to the very beginning of series 5 (plus the musical episode in s6, which is the Best. Episode. EVER.), but I can't watch any more because I watch the episodes with my uni friends (Jemma got us all addicted - about a decade after everyone else) and we're on our Easter Break at the moment. 

I can't remember exactly when Faith comes along... oh, early season 3, apparently. 

Heehee, "hug it out with him". Nearly as good as "She's been giving me lessons on how to use a whip!". Or "I might not look it, but I'm good with my hands!" Oh, Adrian XD

And yup, Scar Tissue's by cantfakethefunk. He's done a couple of other A/F pieces... um, Guidence and the one where they get a cat and oh, it's been too long since I've read PW fanfics. Adrian/Celeste is a fantastic pairing when you just need painful, crushing angst. I mean, poor Adrian; 



Spoiler: PW:JFA



The woman she loves doesn't notice, the men she looks up to drive Celeste to suicide - which in turn drives her to kill herself; she fails; she has to pretend to be one of the men's lovers, she very nearly gets imprisoned for a crime she didn't commit... I mean, suicide is a common theme in angsty fics, but very rarely is suicide/attempted suicide in any way _canon_.


And no, I haven't read the AU fic you mentioned. Link, please? :)

I kinda wish we got to see grown-up Maya in AJ, if only to see if she's pairable with grown-up Ema. I mean, now Ema's got more of a personality, and, assuming Maya hasn't changed much in (I forget the time-gap between games) years, Maya'd love to cheer her up and make her less grumpy. 
I blame my liking of Trucy/Pearl on a couple of cute (completely G-rated, I emphatically stress) fics I found on the PW kinkmeme. It's less odd if Pearl's somewhere near the age of consent instead of, say, six.
And ooh, I just remembered another PW pairing I love; Maya/Fran. Not very canon, I'll admit, but it would be all kinds of adorable, especially since Maya'd make Fran act like an 18-year-old instead of someone who carries the weight of the world on her shoulders.

I'll keep an eye out for the Warriors books, but I've got a stack of unread (I just typed "undead" XD) books in my room that's about four feet tall, so I'll work my way through those first X3
I may also check out EF and LS when I'm on a less crappy computer :D

(I can't seem to write replies that aren't obscenely long o.o)


----------



## Autumn

Dannichu said:


> I'll keep an eye out for the Warriors books, but I've got a stack of unread (I just typed "undead" XD) books in my room that's about four feet tall, so I'll work my way through those first X3


DO SO. Warriors is freaking _epic._


----------



## Keltena

Yep, my family's watching it together. (asdjflksd must... finish... before... my brother... leaves... for college... >>) Right now the only thing I'm seriously 'shipping is Willow and Oz... because Oz is the most awesome character ever so far. 8D (And, uh, Angel and Cordelia. >< Shutupthey'retotallyperfectforeachotherorsomething.) ...musical episode. Are. You. _Serious._

Ahaha, the _whip lessons._ xD Of course, it raises some... interesting questions, the way Franziska wants Adrian to "show [Phoenix] what she's learned"...

Shadows Passing can be found here. It's quite well-written, imo.

I wish we got to see _anyone_ from the original games in AJ. D: *coughEdgeworthFranziskacough*
Ahaha. And I kind of assumed the 'not still nine years old' thing was a given for Trucy/Pearl. At least, I hoped.

(It's okay. I'm balancing out your long posts with my quickly-typed, not-long ones. =D)


----------



## Dannichu

Leafpool: Okay, you've twisted my arm~
Also, I approve hugely of your usertitle :D

I really loved Oz; he's definitely one of my favourite characters... plus, he's short, and we all know how great short people are. I can't remember when the ep is or what it's called, but at some point Buffy suddenly starts hearing everyone's thoughts, and the inside of Oz's head is hilarious XD
I've seen some interviews and stuff, and the actor who plays him is absolutely nothing like him, which makes me laugh. They couldn't be more different X3
He and Willow were really cute together, but later episodes (plus a significant helping of fanfiction) means that Willow + males in general just does not compute.

And yes, in season 6 there _is _a musical episode. It's the greatest thing ever - I'd force you to watch it, but a) it's _incredibly _spoilerific - I ruined at least three major plot points by watching it out of order, and b) I can't find it anywhere. 
Which is a real shame, because the video for Under Your Spell (a song Tara sings to Willow) isn't spoilery at all and the video and lyrics are _hilarious._ According to Joss' DVD commentary, part of the lyrics in Under Your Spell was "pornography" and that they were the dirtiest lyrics he had ever written. And the video really, really doesn't make it less suggestive. I'd marvel at how it got past the censors, but I had to explain to my 18-year-old friend why the line "You make me come...plete" (with emphasis on the first syllable of "complete") was in any way suggestive, so maybe I'm just a perv.

Oh, and I dunno if you knew this, but the creator of Buffy, Joss Whedon, is the guy who made Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog. He's that great :D
...and I'm done ranting about the musical ep.

I haven't seen much of Angel (as in, the spin-off series), but I'm fairly sure Cordelia and Angel spend a fair bit of time together during at least one of the seasons, so the pairing's not as crazy as you think~

Yeah, not seeing Edgey/Fran/Larry/anyone in AJ was really disappointing, although it means fans can theorise as much as they want about what the old cast are doing now (I adore this more than words can say). Naturally, Fran and Adrian are married and have three children. :D


----------



## Autumn

Dannichu said:


> Leafpool: Okay, you've twisted my arm~
> Also, I approve hugely of your usertitle :D


:D

:DDDDD

You can find some of the Amazon links to the books already released in the first post of the Warriors club if you need them. Those books are practically one giant shipfest.


----------



## Keltena

I agree with Leafpool - the Warriors 'shippers are _crazy_. But in a good way! =D

(Also, what I said about the near-impossibility of slash pairings in EF/LS? Forget about that; I just thought of an EF slash pairing that _won't get out of my head._ Dx Totally not sharing it because it's such a guilty pleasure, but yeah!)


----------



## Butterfree

...I don't know why I kind of want to join this. I have no shipgoggles at all, I ship exactly two pairings, and one of them still mystifies me. :< Dannichu convinced me to come here anyway. Well, I do have platonic ships.

So eh. My romantic OTP is Mia/Diego from Phoenix Wright. I don't know why of all the potential couples in the world of fiction, their relationship magically made me care. Maybe I just love them both that much. I should note that I do see a whole bunch of subtext in the games (Mia and Lana probably had something going on in law school), but even where I do infer obvious attraction I don't consider myself to 'ship it' unless I actually _care_ and would, say, seek out fanfiction for the pairing, which is only Mia/Diego. I don't normally read shipping fanfiction, since I'm not a romance fan.

Then, for the "whut" one, I have found myself to somehow ship one-sided Barney/Ted on How I Met Your Mother of all things. Yes, I have somehow completely convinced myself that Barney is really gay for Ted. This gets even more confusing because I absolutely do not think Ted is as much as remotely bi and in the actual show I just want to see Barney get with Robin. I think it's some sort of an acknowledgedly alternate-universe-but-not thing. I started to entertain it as a wacky theory within the first few episodes and didn't think it was much more than that, but then it made me absurdly happy to see Barney desperate for Ted's supposed gay dreams to be about him, and I think in some twisted way I really do sort of ship it. I don't know if any of you even watch that show, and it's a silly sitcom, and it isn't even precisely a pairing since it's strictly one-sided, so I don't know if I should even be rambling on about it. (Yes, I have actually looked for fanfiction of this, too, but I couldn't find a single one.)

Then I am very enthusiastic about my platonic OTPs, as in "I want them to live together forever somewhere on a fluffy cloud with their undying platonic love for one another totally outliving and outranking whatever romances they might get into":

Alan Shore/Denny Crane (Boston Legal) <333
Aaron/Lucario (eighth Pokémon movie)
Player/Partner (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon 1 and 2)
Laurence/Temeraire (Temeraire series)

To a lesser degree (where I am still actively interested in nothing getting in the way of their friendship), I also platonically ship quite a few other notable heterosexual life partners and other friends, but not quite to fluffy cloud levels.

So. Yeah. *slinks out of sight*


----------



## Keltena

It's okay. There are a few sane 'shippers like you out there, too. (I think.)

Mm, Mia/Diego = kind of cool, I guess. A bit hard for me to not hate Diego, but I can definitely see the appeal anyway! (And yes, the Ace Attorney series goes _crazy_ with subtext.)

...now you've made me want to watch whatever that show is, just to see whether or not you are, in fact, crazy. =x But yeah, one-sided is cool~ I find one-sided 'ships quite fascinating sometimes, actually. But perhaps I'm just weird.

Aaaah, another platonic 'shipper~ <3 I realize I recommend this to everyone in existence, but... try playing Last Scenario. It has amazing platonic relationships and an amazing sibling relationship and just awesomeness~ (Daniel+Jovian from Exit Fate is still my platonic OTP, but Ethan+Castor comes _very_ close.)

I guess what I'm trying to say is: welcome to the dark side. We have cookies.


----------



## Dannichu

Whooooop!

I'm fairly sure it still counts as a pairing, even if it's one-sided; there are a bunch of ships that I only like if it's one-sided (Hana/Tohru from Fruits Basket, Willow/Buffy from BtVS and Adrian/Celeste from PW all jump to mind, but I know there's more), and while I don't really understand the appeal, the appeal is definitely there.

I also don't like Godot too much, but from the limited amount of M/D fanfiction I've seen, I think it's really cool how the fanfic authors tend to make Mia the more dominant/assertive one in the relationship. 

Aaron+Lucario (where the + denotes a nonromantic but epic!friendship pairing) is fantastic. Same with Ash+Pikachu. Actually, while I jokingly support Ash/Pikachu, I don't think I like any Pokemon romantic 'ships at all. I think this might (in part) be because the sheer number of 'ships there are terrifies me to my very core.

I've been watching Friends recently with my sister and I still can't decide if I 'ship Joey and Chandler or not. 

Oh! And I'm almost certain I'm the only person that watches it, but I absolutely _adore_ Chloe+Edgar in 24. I love Chloe's interactions with pretty much anyone because she's so sarcastic, abrasive and ever-so-slightly autistic; some people are offended, some people get angry (I admit I love Bill's "We're in active code here, Chloe. We don't have time for your personality disorder."), but I get the feeling that Edgar's the only one that really _gets_ her, and even though they couldn't be more different (he's lovely and friendly and completely unassertive) and Chloe's really mean to him, I'd love more than anything to see them hang out together at a time when terrorists aren't plotting/carrying out the destruction of Western civillisation.
Oh God, I was nearly crying at the end of Season 5 when they're going through his belongings and find the photo of him and Chloe smiling together ;~; And Chloe's reaction to his death in the first place... *blub*

I also, to a lesser extent, love Jack and Chloe's relationship (again, in a nonromantic way), especially how she's, for all her flaws, the one person in all the world he knows for sure he can trust.

I don't really 'ship Chloe romantically with anyone. I can't imagine her in a long-term relationship with anyone without it bordering on emotionally abusive. I read a hilarious, perfectly in-character Chloe/Audrey fic once, but there's not really a lot to base that relationship on. And Chloe's canon ex-husband annoys the hell out of me - he felt really tacked-on (as did most of Season 6), especially given that was was married to him before her introduction in Season 3, and pre-S3 Chloe having a husband Does Not Compute; hell, at one point she's looking after Kim's baby and pretending it's hers and her boyfriend's, and after her boss demands to know about it, she caves, saying "Okay, fine; she's not mine. I don't have a boyfriend.", to which Chapelle responds with a heavy layer of sarcasm "Well, I find _that_ hard to believe". 

This icon pretty much sums up Chloe and Edgar's relationship: 






 Chloe: GTFO Edgar, I'm hacking the NSA database )<

And this is their actors being adorable:







Eee~


----------



## Butterfree

Salamander said:


> ...now you've made me want to watch whatever that show is, just to see whether or not you are, in fact, crazy.


I really, really wouldn't think I am! I was puzzled when I couldn't find _any_ fanfiction, seriously. Okay, there _is_ the part where Barney is the biggest womanizer in existence, but the way he reacts when it is implied he is not Ted's BEST FRIEND EVER and how after he slept with Robin his biggest concern was that he had been a bad Bro to Ted and how he wanted to make the best party ever for Ted to make him forgive him and how absolutely mortified he was when Ted didn't want to be his wingman anymore and how he immediately dropped the big important corporate meeting he was having when he heard Ted had a car accident and and and. D: And then he pretended to be the woman Ted was dating in text messages to try to seduce him and really wants Ted to have gay dreams about him! Okay, so he did that with Marshall and I don't think Marshall is gay for Ted, but he is just silly and does that kind of thing. It's perfectly rational, I swear! D:

...in all seriousness, How I Met Your Mother is pretty fun. You should try watching a few episodes and see how you like it.



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> Aaron+Lucario (where the + denotes a nonromantic but epic!friendship pairing) is fantastic.


Oh, yes, it is. Did you see the little scene in the end credits where Lucario is giving Aaron chocolate? I swear is is the most adorable thing _ever_. :3


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, it's so sad (for me, at least) when you're watching a show/film and see a really obvious pairing and as soon as you're done, you rush to the computer to read all the realms of fanfiction people must have written... and there's nothing. It's _crushing_, I tell you.

The best way to avoid this (and I'm going to demonstrate here a) how shallow I am, and b) what a femslash fanfiction whore I am) is to find a fandom, revel in the amount fanfiction, etc., and _then _watch the show/movie/whatever. I totally didn't get into Murder in Suburbia by reading a bunch of Ash/Scribbs fics and then watching the DVDs a few weeks later.

Oh my God, the end credits of the 7th (it is the 7th, right?) movie are so, so cute <3 I always adore the ending credits on the Pokemon movies; sometimes they're really sweet (like Molly getting her mother back in the third movie), but I used to just love watching Ash and co. wander around the Pokeworld because, let's face it, it would be the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Keltena

So... kind of weird question here. Has anyone here ever 'shipped two characters from different fandoms?

It's not something I make a habit of doing at all, but a while ago I was in a crossover roleplay and although no characters got together, it got me thinking... Neku from The World Ends With You and Roxas from Kingdom Hearts are really similar and would probably get along well. o.o Now I kind of 'ship them, which is just bizarre.


----------



## Coloursfall

Haha, I have. so much. So very much.  Some of the highlights...

Spike (Buffy)/ Yugi (Yu-Gi-Oh) [Don't ask.  No, really. It's just as strange as it sounds.]
Edward (FMA) / Hellboy (go on, guess) [um. This is moony's fault. Yes.]
Edward (FMA again) / Harry (HP) [I think that I'm a bit insane.]
Edward (FMA _again_) / Black Jack (guess what he's from) [Ed is a whore]
Alphonse (FMA again _again_) / Ichigo (Bleach) [Also moony's fault]

I'll stop now so I don't scare anyone more than I already have.


----------



## Nope

Salamander said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is: welcome to the dark side. We have cookies.


Nononono it's "Come to the dark side. We have _Yaoi_." :D.

So for me, yes I'm joining.

*Death Note:*
LxLight (Oh come on. There's so many fanfics with LxLight it's impossible not to become a shipper :D)
MattxMello (I know Matt didn't appear very much but he's the only one who has a real relationship with Mello so they have to be paired!)
NearxMello (One sided, Near loves Mello :3)

*Naruto:*
SasukexNaruto (Again, too many fanfics out there to resist :3.)
NejixTenTen
ShikamaruxTemari
GaaraxNaruto (Just a little)
HinataxNaruto (Oh but they're so _cute _together <3)

And probably other stuff I don't remember.'

Oh yeah, maybe:
Pride!EdxEnvy

:3 I blame fanfiction, once again :P.


----------



## Keltena

Nope. It's 'come to the dark side or be forcibly dragged. We have yaoi, yuri, het and threesomes.' =D

Welcome, welcome! I'll never stop being creeped out by Light/L, and I can't really have an opinion on any pairing with Matt because he never gets time to develop a personality, but cool.


----------



## Nope

Salamander said:


> Nope. It's 'come to the dark side or be forcibly dragged. We have yaoi, yuri, het and threesomes.' =D


I'm so on the dark side :O



> Welcome, welcome! I'll never stop being creeped out by Light/L, and I can't really have an opinion on any pairing with Matt because he never gets time to develop a personality, but cool.


Agree with Matt. He was just shown in some panels :/. BUT I still don't mind MelloxMatt. It's yaoi, after all.


----------



## surskitty

I'm an exceedingly casual shipper of at least one dumbtarded shounen series~~  Typically m/m or f/f because usually the het pairings are so completely flat in these things.  :(  That's what genderbender's for, at least...?


Although really it's kind of inaccurate to say that I ship anything.  It's more that I loudly _don't_ ship certain things.  Most pairings, sure, I'm fine with, but there're a few that hit my squick button so much or are done badly so frequently that I reflexively skip 'm.


----------



## Keltena

Sounds fun~ Is the identity of the series a secret or can you share? =O

Not!shipping... yeah, I hear you there. I generally try to keep an open mind about pairings, but some things are just... no. At least to me.


----------



## surskitty

I only ever write for Katekyo Hitman REBORN! (it's completely retarded so uh if you have anything against things made entirely of stupid, don't look for it.  But usually it is an AWESOME STUPID as it has time-travelling swordsmen mafiosi that ride giant flying shark Pokemon that are on fire and many other stupidly awesome things) but I've ventured into SquareENIX fandoms and uh.  Yeah.  Let's not go there.

AS SUCH this post is now filled with angry pairing rants for something no one else cares about.  I could write about why I like particular pairings, but it'd turn out to be more like "everyone/everyone because it'd totally work.  Or it would sort of work except for the murder or explosions but besides that it would totally work.  Come on, you know it's true."


KHR pairings I _cannot stand_ include: 
- Reborn/Lambo (... come on even though they're both magical baby hitmen [though one's a magical genius baby hitman of the rainbow and the other is a really stupid baby Pokemon-training Power Ranger that keeps a pet Tauros or something I don't even know anymore], one's supposed to be actually five and the other is around the same age as Uni's grandma.  THAT'S NOT RIGHT OKAY D: please say someone else noticed the squick here because duuuude.  ... somehow I am not disturbed by Reborn/Tsuna or Reborn/Yamamoto though because at least they're not five and I assume everything definitely pairing-related takes place at least five years after the series and probably in an alternate universe)
- Lambo/I-pin (... THEY'RE FIVE.  EVEN IF YOU SHIP THEM 10YL, THEY'RE SORT OF ADOPTED SIBLINGS UNLESS YOU THINK I-PIN MOVED BACK TO FENG'S PLACE OR SOMETHING.  BUT IF THAT'S WHAT YOU'RE THINKING, SAY THAT BECAUSE DUDE)
- Shamal/Gokudera (asdfjkl; WHY WOULD YOU.  WHY WOULD YOU EVER.  NO.  ... okay unless you're writing it as a joke where Shamal was drunk and then they had adventures with herpes because _that's_ funny)
- Gamma/Uni (... that's not right.  That's just not right.  I don't care if she's secretly her mom reincarnated and Uni's mom and Gamma had a thing going on.  Just leave it like this page.  It's cute, so let it be cute.  MAN I HATE FANDOM I wish someone wrote Gamma + Uni antics without TAINTING IT HORRIBLY)


----------



## Keltena

Ah, KHR. I actually do need to watch that because I've heard it is incredibly good stupid!

...Squenix fandoms can be a little... violent at times... o.o;;


----------



## surskitty

D: Don't watch it!  Read the manga.  The anime is kind of ... bad.  Okay it is really bad.  It makes everything turn-based and ugly okay :(

Mangahelpers has scanlations somewhere of most of the series, and OneManga updates weekly with (frequently terrible) scanlations, so you should totally check it out so I have more people to rant at.  Don't read the licensed translation because it is all sorts of terrible.  (That last link's to a fic mocking the Viz translation.  ... and yes, it IS that bad.  EVERYTHING IN THAT FIC IS DESERVED and they left out a lot of other fail too....)


----------



## Keltena

Oh okay. Will read, then~ Thanks for the site.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

CRACKSHIPPER REPORTING FOR DUTY!

I've started shipping Magic: the Gathering characters.


----------



## Tailsy

I don't ever particularly _dislike_ pairings, I just have a lot that I find boring or at least not interesting enough to read fic for. That and I hate it when I accidentally read darkfic or otherwise creepy/disturbing/AAAAAA GOOD GOD WHY fic. I'm completely unsuited to reading or writing anything but fluff and dumb humour stories that I don't think are that funny but people seem to fin- 

Yeah.

I've been meaning to get into KHR! for a while, but I think surskitty's rambling about it over IRC has spoiled me for the actual series and I'll be disappointed! Haha.

EDIT: Also, I ship Byron/Bastiodon.
Dude.
He shouts *I LOVE BASTIODON* _every time_ he sends him out. That's love right there.


----------



## surskitty

I've only spoiled _some_ of the major plot points!  D:


But does Bastiodon love him?


----------



## Tailsy

I know! But I'm afraid it won't be as funny as when you're recapping and going THIS MAKES NO SENSE

Of course he does.
...
He just does okay.


----------



## surskitty

See, that's why you read it and get me to do summaries of parts I tell you to skip (chapters 203-218 _do not exist_ and anyone who claims that they do is a lying bastard who probably is going to make jokes about Yamamoto's loving relationship with invisible walls.  Speaking of which, I ship it.  WALL/YAMAMOTO OTP FOR LIFE THEIR LOVE IS SO TRUE) because any part I tell people to skip is probably not worth reading.

Also my summaries are inherently wonderful because they're mine.



I'll accept that, I think.


----------



## Dannichu

Tailsy said:


> I don't ever particularly _dislike_ pairings, I just have a lot that I find boring or at least not interesting enough to read fic for. That and I hate it when I accidentally read darkfic or otherwise creepy/disturbing/AAAAAA GOOD GOD WHY fic.


THIS. I don't actively dislike most canon pairings, but equally, I tend to find them a bit dull, often because it's so in-your-face very little is left up to fic-writer's imaginations.
And one dark fic can totally ruin a ship for me. Anything remotely bordering on non-con absolutely terrifies me, and character death isn't much better. 
(Of course, with most of my preferred pairings being of the fem/slashy persuasion, I often experience character death _within canon _(which, needless to say, I'm not best pleased about), but I've developed some excellent repression and coping skills)


----------



## Coloursfall

I _love_ darkfic, I feel so alone!  Then again I _do_ write it, as well as mass character death/mindfuck type stuff (But I suck at writing so uh)

but ANYWAY

I tend to be very... passionate about my pairings, and will refuse to read a few...  For example (this are all going to be FMA so unless you watch it or something you can ignore me!) Ed x Envy is a nono for me... I just can't see Envy forming any sort of bond with _anyone_, let alone _Edward._  Then there's Ed x Winry, but that's mainly because I am a fierce AlWin shipper (I know EdWin is supposedly canon but a girl can dream!)  I also dislike Roy x Riza in favour of Havoc x Riza (oh there I go again, disliking canon pairings :C)  

Also I completely adore mostly any fic that has one-sided Alfons x Ed.  Oh god these are so _sad_ when done well.

...this post made no/little sense.


----------



## Tailsy

Hm, I can like canon pairings if I think the dynamic is cute; I don't get bored by canon pushing it in my face, I get bored just like immediately. I'm like eeeeh seen it before, most of the time. If it's something new to me I'll probably enjoy it.  So yeah, canon can be cool and I rarely /dislike/ a canon pairing. Unless it's not canon and fandom treats it like it is in which case I'll get a bit iffy.


Also I don't understand my fandom seems to have come to the general agreement that 'normal' relationships are boring. It's all DYSFUNCTIONAL SHIT and I'm like cool I like it but don't you guys enjoy things that aren't massively fucked up? D:

(I love this image I get of Danni accidentally reading a dark!fic, then just sitting and forcing it to lurk in the recesses of her mind. XD)


----------



## Keltena

I like darkfic, but am not a huge fan of relationship-type darkfic unless it has really cool psychological stuff. Otherwise... it kind of weirds me out. o.o

As for canon pairings... well, it depends if they're interesting or not. Some canon pairings bore me, some actively annoy me for not being interesting enough, and some I quite like. For example, Jasper/Ayara from Exit Fate is a pairing I love because the characters have a great dynamic, and I was thrilled when they became canon; on the other hand, Colette/Lloyd from Tales of Symphonia doesn't interest me in the slightest because it's so predictable. Bizarrely, I _love_ Laharl/Flonne from Disgaea - not canon, but very cliche, which should turn me off it but doesn't because it's so sweet.

Uh, done with my little ramble now! xD


----------



## surskitty

I like darkfic.  I also like fluff!  But I really hate the approach of a lot of dark pairingfic where they _must kill someone off_.  Come on, guys.  Leave all three of the main group alive.  IT DOESN'T HAVE TO HAVE ANGST.  IT REALLY DOESN'T.  AND EVEN IF IT DOES NEED ANGST, IT'S NOT LIKE YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE AN ANGSTBERRYTREE TO PICK IT FROM WITHOUT KILLING SOMEONE OFF :(


I don't really like writing canon or heavily implied pairings -- not that I ... write much that's pairing related anyway and if it IS it's probably crack -- but I don't mind the pairings, usually.  Only time I'm bothered by them is when it's like THIS IS MESSED UP AND NO ONE ELSE IS NOTICING WHAT


----------



## Dannichu

Tailsy said:


> (I love this image I get of Danni accidentally reading a dark!fic, then just sitting and forcing it to lurk in the recesses of her mind. XD)


One day I'll just snap and kill everyone :)

Like I said, very few of my ships are canon, but most of the canon ships I _do _like end in tragedy of some kind, which makes reading happy, fluffy fic the perfect escape. 
...And when I need to read something to cheer me up over Character X's untimely death, finding nothing but a bunch of really dark fics just makes me sad ):

That said, I find reconciling 'shipping characters set within the predictibility and familiarity of canon (as in, you know how they met/got together/etc.) with fanfiction (where lots of the fun lies in what we _didn't _get to see/what _didn't _happen) hard, but I've recently discovered how utterly fantastic uber!fics are. Crossovers and AUs are great, too, but since discovering a giant archive of Buffy (specifically Willow/Tara) uber!fics, I've become addicted.

Also, there's a small group of canon 'ships I love that I wouldn't go out of my way to read stuff about (again, because of the predictability factor), but my heart _melts _over any onscreen interaction the characters have. Ned and Chuck from Pushing Daisies fall firmly into this category :3


----------



## surskitty

Dannichu said:


> ...And when I need to read something to cheer me up over Character X's untimely death, finding nothing but a bunch of really dark fics just makes me sad ):


I have a tendency to get into fandoms where every ship that should be mostly adorable (if messed up, but usually the adorable kind of messed up so it's fine if you handwave bits or just don't think about it too hard) then involves someone dying.  Every time.  And then nowhere near enough people write fluff of it.  D:


What's an uber!fic?

\o/ I think pretty much everything I actually ship is crossover.  ... also I think 90% of what I write is either crossover or AU.  Huh.


----------



## Dannichu

Uberfics are bit like AU, but not exactly. I'm going to steal someone else's explanation because I can't explain anything without babbling on and on.



> Where AU (Alternate Universe) fic generally supposes that the regular background of the characters occurs up to a certain point, where the story's background then diverges from the original, uberfic is fiction in which _only _the natures of the characters are retained. The characters may have lived lives completely different to those of their original setting, but (due largely to the indulgence of authors) their personalities are unchanged. Uber is a sub-genre of AU, with particular requirements.


You haven't lived till you've read fics in which the Buffy cast are starship pilots or secret agents or pirates or... I could go on. X3


----------



## Tailsy

Oh, there's a term for that?? I call them AU-but-not-really-kinda fics.


----------



## Keltena

...I didn't know that even existed. =o

So, uh, random question! You know all those 'shipping memes and whatnot that go around deviantArt? I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a _platonic_ 'shipping meme; I might make one. And if so, any ideas what questions would be best to include?


----------



## Bombsii

I used to have a major liking towards DarrenXDebbie shipping (from the Darren Shan series) Rereading Allies of the Night the other day it didn't seem as prominent and strong as it had when I had first read the book. Plus Debbie's description is WAY different to my vision of her (but then again, so would probably Darrens)

JackXIanto shipping FTW though.


----------



## Keltena

I'll take your word for it! *not familiar with either* xD;


----------



## Dannichu

I've only seen a little of Torchwood, but Jack/Ianto is very cool. Torchwood was _made _for shipping because pretty much the entire cast is bisexual and they have hints (or, y'know, making-out-sessions) between more or less everyone. The BBC rocks.

I'd like to see a platonic!shipping meme; If it's an art one, I don't think I'd do it because I can't do artwork straight onto the computer, and drawing everything on paper, scanning, cropping and resizing everything so it fits, etc., takes absolutely _ages_... but I'd love to see one.

Questions you could include: 
What would character A do if B fell sick? (Edgar would visit an ill Chloe with lemsip, cards, flowers and chicken soup; Chloe would phone an ill Edgar and tell him how annoying it is that he's not at work because everyone else is incompetant)
What multiplayer video game would they play together? (Soul Calibur. Chloe would win by miles)

I'll post more if I think of them. Awesome idea! :D


----------



## Keltena

I hadn't even thought of questions like that! x3 Those would definitely be fun~

EDIT: Ta-da!


----------



## Butterfree

Oh, man, I wish I could draw, because I could have so much fun with Alan Shore and Denny Crane on that. D: I could fill the whole thing out with "[INSERT DRAWING OF THIS HERE]", I guess.


----------



## Dannichu

Aaah, its fabulous! I really want to do it, but have no computer-drawing skills at all; I'd do stick-figures, but I can't even manage those with a touchpad. But it's so, so great <3


----------



## Keltena

[INSERT DRAWING HERE] sounds cool! =D I'm interested to see what people's takes on this are, really~


----------



## Dannichu

Looking over it again, I think it'd be possible to do all of these for Willow and Xander (I adore their friend!relationship) using screencaps from Buffy. 

In "different setting" they're both vampires in the episode Wish, they have a serious fight in The Yoko Factor, they're fluffy loads of the time, there's an absolutely adorable scene with Xander visting Willow in hospital in the series 2 finale, I don't think they ever play a video game together, they get paired with other people (yay for Tara and Anya!), but they do have a romantic thing going on for a short while in series 3.

*Tada!*

I do want to do an [INSERT PICTURE HERE] for Chloe and Edgar, though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I would do this but I only ship romantic couples :/
Er, I guess I do find Baldrick and George's *~STRONG FRIENDSHIP~* in season four adorable? I could do that. I don't draw enough Baldricks ;~;

And yeah I really want to watch Torchwood but I just don't have enough time and I'm running out of money.


----------



## Keltena

...hm. Does anybody else have this weird pattern where you'll be really into a pairing for a while, then sort of lose interest, then suddenly be all "OMG<3" suddenly again?

...that happens to me all. The. Time. o.o

(Cases in point: Neku/Joshua, Shin/Kotashi, Colette/Presea...)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Watson/Holmes (don't hurt me)


Thought I'd share this.


----------



## Keltena

...okay so. >>

Has anyone ever thought of a pairing and been all like, "haha, that would be hilarious" and not taken it seriously but been amused by it...

...and then decided that somehow, you really like the pairing and 'ship it?

(This totally _hasn't_ happened to me or anything, obviously.)


----------



## surskitty

I can't ship things any other way.


----------



## Bombsii

Dannichu said:


> I've only seen a little of Torchwood, but Jack/Ianto is very cool. Torchwood was _made _for shipping because pretty much the entire cast is bisexual and they have hints (or, y'know, making-out-sessions) between more or less everyone. The BBC rocks.


Indeed they do. With the results of series 2 it killed the most prominent (and probably the best relationship of the series withOwenXTosh by horribly killing them off in Exit Wounds.  You bastards.

Oh well...Theres still JackXIanto shipping so thats okay.

EDIT: BTW Good news apparently in the upcoming special (children of earth, only 2 days away for us! ;D) Theres going to be a lot of Jack & Ianto yumminess.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Thought this'd fit in, David Tennant being confronted with the horrible reality of Doctor Who fanfiction.
'That's John Barrowman's blog though, isn't it?' hahaha



> ...okay so. >>
> 
> Has anyone ever thought of a pairing and been all like, "haha, that would be hilarious" and not taken it seriously but been amused by it...
> 
> ...and then decided that somehow, you really like the pairing and 'ship it?
> 
> (This totally hasn't happened to me or anything, obviously.)


All the time ):


----------



## Keltena

...games I play.

Need.

More fandom.

D:

I want people to obsess over my 'shippings wiiiith. Silly tiny/nonexistent fandoms...


----------



## Bombsii

Darkarmour said:


> Indeed they do. With the results of series 2 it killed the most prominent (and probably the best relationship of the series withOwenXTosh by horribly killing them off in Exit Wounds.  You bastards.
> 
> Oh well...Theres still JackXIanto shipping so thats okay.
> 
> EDIT: BTW Good news apparently in the upcoming special (children of earth, only 2 days away for us! ;D) Theres going to be a lot of Jack & Ianto yumminess.



Ironyyy~
Guess I'll settle for GwenXRhys since it's the only shipping that successfully survived. But Rhys is an adorable character. That makes it ok apparently.

Back on who, I thought of 9xRose. A real, honest relationship you could believe in before Rose became annoying to have around and the apparent "love interest" became irritating.=+


----------



## Keltena

Guess what?

IT'S MEME TIME. 8D



> *SIX PAIRINGS I LIKE:*
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> *THREE SHIPS I'VE ABANDONED:*
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 
> *THREE SHIPS I'VE NEVER LIKED:
> *10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 
> *TWO SHIPS THAT HAVE PIQUED MY INTEREST:*
> 13.
> 14.
> 
> *1. Why do you dislike #11 so much?*
> 
> 
> *2. Who do you know that ships #13?*
> 
> 
> *3. What would be your idea scenario for couple #3?*
> 
> 
> *4. What is your favorite moment for #1?*
> 
> *
> 5. How long have you been following couple #6?
> *
> 
> *6. What's the story with #8? What made you stop caring?*
> 
> 
> *7. Which ship do you prefer -- #2 or #4?*
> 
> 
> *8. **You have the power to make one ship nonexistent. Choose from #10 or #12.*
> 
> 
> *9. What interests you about #14?*
> 
> 
> *10.** When did you stop liking #7?*
> 
> 
> *11. Did your waning interest in #9 kill your interest in the series?*
> 
> 
> *12. What's a song that reminds you of #5?
> *
> 
> *13. Which of these ships do you love the most right now?*
> 
> 
> *14. Which do you dislike the most?*
> 
> 
> *15. If you could have any of these pairings double date, who would they be?*
> 
> 
> *16. Have #2 kissed yet? Elaborate if yes.*
> 
> 
> *17. Did #4 have a happy ending? Do you think one is likely?
> *
> 
> *18. What would make you start shipping #14?*
> 
> 
> *19. If only one could happen, which would you prefer -- #2 or #6?
> *
> 
> *20. You have the power to decide the fate of #10. What happens to them?
> *


You know you wanna. I already did this on LiveJournal, and I thought it had to be shared.


----------



## Coloursfall

I WANNA TRY

SIX PAIRINGS I LIKE:
1. Ed x Hei - FullMetal Alchemist
2. Albox (Alfons x Al x Armour!Al) - FMA
3. Al x Winry - FMA
4. Ruby(The PC) x Wally - Pokemon RSE/Special
5. Lance x Wallace - Pokemon
6. Joey x Ryo - Yu-Gi-Oh

THREE SHIPS I'VE ABANDONED:
7. Roy x Riza - FMA (in favour of Havoc x Riza)
8. Yugi x Yami - Yu-Gi-Oh
9. Ash x Gary - Pokemon

THREE SHIPS I'VE NEVER LIKED:
10. Ed x Winry - FMA ( GAAAAAAAHGHAARG HATE)
11. Ed x Archer - FMA (My raep senses are tingling!)
12. Yami x Anzu - Yu-Gi-Oh (whyyyyy)

TWO SHIPS THAT HAVE PIQUED MY INTEREST:
13. Kimbley x Hei - FMA (...shut up)
14. Havoc x Feury - FMA

1. Why do you dislike #11 so much?
It's _creepy._ as _hell._

2. Who do you know that ships #13?
Me and moony :9 Recently, anyway.

3. What would be your idea scenario for couple #3?
Al: Um... Winry?  I want to ask you something...
Winry: oh? What? *tinkering with automail*
Al: well, um, now that I have my body back... Do you... *trails off*
Winry: ...Do I... what?
Al: Doyouwannagoooutwithme!
Winry: um, slow down a bit, Al...
Al: do you, um... wanna go.. um... out with me?
Winry: *surprise* A...Al... oh my.
Al: ;_____; I knew you wouldn't like me and you'd say no and you'd hate me forever and-
Winry: *puts finger to his lips* shhhh.  I never said that. *kissy*
Al: ...! *blush*

...shut up that's cute.

4. What is your favorite moment for #1?
Hei having his little bitchfit at Ed in the movie, eee<3 it's so canon, I swear to god!

Hei: You say this world's not yours, well it is mine and I want to leave proof that I lived in it!

d'awww.

5. How long have you been following couple #6?
Since like... grade 8. so... four years, holy crap.

6. What's the story with #8? What made you stop caring?
I discovered better things in the shipping world of YGO and other stuff...

7. Which ship do you prefer -- #2 or #4?
...goddamn I have to pick?  Finefine, RubyWally, for the 'D'AWWWWW' factor.

8. You have the power to make one ship nonexistent. Choose from #10 or #12.
*ZOT* Bye-bye EdWin! >:D

9. What interests you about #14?
It's so cute and adoreable and I blame moony.

10. When did you stop liking #7?
When I discovered RoyEd and HavocRiza xD;

11. Did your waning interest in #9 kill your interest in the series?
eeeeh, sortakinda.

12. What's a song that reminds you of #5?
Man, I feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain 
This is moony's fault too.

13. Which of these ships do you love the most right now?
Renewed loves for EdHei make it the winrar! :D *wants to watch trhe movie again kinda

14. Which do you dislike the most?
DIE EDWIN DIE.

15. If you could have any of these pairings double date, who would they be?
EdHei and AlWin. d'awwwww.

16. Have #2 kissed yet? Elaborate if yes.
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH no


17. Did #4 have a happy ending? Do you think one is likely?
I like to think so :3 at least in gameland where you can make more up.

18. What would make you start shipping #14?
hnn, I dunno.  More fanarts?

19. If only one could happen, which would you prefer -- #2 or #6?
er.  JoeyRyo I think <3

20. You have the power to decide the fate of #10. What happens to them?
They split up forevars and Al gets with Winry and Ed is lonesly and thinking about Hei~

...shut up.



...yeaaaaah, there is are my FMA-filled and annoying ramblememe-ness


----------



## Minish

*pops in* :D I ship a lot~ Don't often read fic though, it mostly turns into headcanon... OOH MEME MUST DO

SIX PAIRINGS I LIKE: (not in order)
1. Riku/Kairi (KH)
2. Merlin/Arthur (Merlin)
3. Cloud/Aeris (FFVII)
4. Remus/Sirius (Harry Potter)
5. Jack/Ianto (Torchwood)
6. Mello/Near (Death Note)

THREE SHIPS I'VE ABANDONED:
7. Cloud/Tifa (FFVII)
8. Remus/Sirius to some degree (Harry Potter)
9. Takeo/Kaede (Tales of the Otori)

THREE SHIPS I'VE NEVER LIKED:
10. Harry/Draco (Harry Potter)
11. Squall/Rinoa (FFVIII)
12. Vincent/Yuffie (FFVII)

TWO SHIPS THAT HAVE PIQUED MY INTEREST:
13. Arthur/Gwen (Merlin)
14. Tifa/Vincent (FFVII)

1. Why do you dislike #11 so much?
- Because I don't think it would work. A relationship between them would just... be really unsuccessful, and realism in shipping is something important to me, it has to make sense to me for me to ship it. They're too different to be able to communicate with eachother well enough... I've never been a huge fan of 'opposites attract' and this is pretty much 'polar personalities attract', so yeah...

2. Who do you know that ships #13?
- I've seen a few people who ship it, don't have any friends who do. Well... one of them might, I think she was interested in it a while back after it began to be canon.

3. What would be your idea scenario for couple #3?
- Hmm... well, I'd like to see them as some sort of duo, a double team or something. Perhaps if it had only been them in the game, him protecting her. I've written a fic like that before... just is an interesting idea.

4. What is your favorite moment for #1?
- Every bit in KH where it's so clearly canon. 'The winner gets to eat a paopu with Kairi', I liked that bit, Riku's quiet analysing of Sora's feelings for her.

5. How long have you been following couple #6?
- Hmm... I wasn't a big fan of it while I was reading it, I didn't like it then. But near the end I saw it as possible, then after reading some fic I discovered I liked it.

6. What's the story with #8? What made you stop caring?
- I've just read... TOO much fic. Now it doesn't seem good anymore. I was obsessed with it for a time, so now I can see how it wouldn't work as well. It only works at certain times...

7. Which ship do you prefer -- #2 or #4?
- Well... #2. R/S is pretty much my OTP for HP because I don't ship much for it, and I found the Marauders more interesting. But #4... I can actually see that really working, and the idea still makes me squee--of course it's never going to be actual canon, but I'm sure the BBC will include even more slashety goodness. After all, this IS the BBC we're talking about. XD

8. You have the power to make one ship nonexistent. Choose from #10 or #12.
- SO TOUGH. OMG. I would normally say Harry/Draco, but shamefully I'm starting to see it working. It works great as headcanon, but I've never read a good H/D and I can't see how it would work in normal circumstances... seems just to be one of those idiotic ships people have just because they're enemies, which annoys me. But Vincent/Yuffie probably annoys me more--putting pretty much the last two characters together for no apparent reason, other than that they don't really have anyone else? They're terrible together! It makes no sense! Granted, I've read a few good V/Y fics.

9. What interests you about #14?
- I think it would work a lot better than Cloud/Tifa or Vincent/Yuffie, which are the main alternative ships for these two characters. I can really see them going well together--they're both introverted but very kind, and I can see a warm, shy relationship for them. I think it would have been excellent were it canon. Never read any fic for it, don't want to ruin my nice headcanon plots. XD

10. When did you stop liking #7?
- I first started liking it when I played the game for the first time, and really hated Aeris. I found her so annoying. But then as I grew older I started to appreciate her character more, and though I do really like Tifa, I don't like the idea of Cloud/Tifa. They're just _too_ introverted with eachother. Neither would really say what they feel.

11. Did your waning interest in #9 kill your interest in the series?
- Nah, they're too good books for that to happen. I'm not so fussed about this pairing, I just found it really boring after four books of it being canon, the main pairing no less. Plus I'm not so fond of Kaede after reading the last book.

12. What's a song that reminds you of #5?
- Ahaha... God. After Children of Earth there are too many. "I Will Follow You into the Dark" by Death Cab for Cutie works for a fic I wrote for it, and if it could be taken another way, and if there won't be a fourth series... before that, "Run" by Snow Patrol from Ianto's POV and "Our Farewell" for CoE. I tend to see the pairing as a little more sentimental than it actually is though, so. X3

13. Which of these ships do you love the most right now?
- Jack/Ianto. Since CoE I've really been obsessed with it, what with the onslaught of fic and music videos that've been made for it. It really makes me sad thinking of it though. :/ Argh RTD, I'm supposed to squee when I think of previous canon moments, not cry!

14. Which do you dislike the most?
- Hmm... not sure. Fonder of Harry/Draco since seeing the sixth film... not as loathing of Squall/Rinoa as I haven't played VIII for a while... Vincent/Yuffie I guess.

15. If you could have any of these pairings double date, who would they be?
- XD Hmm... Merlin/Arthur and Jack/Ianto would be interesting... veeeery interesting... well, it probably wouldn't be. But I could imagine it to be interesting. XP Actually Merlin/Arthur and Remus/Sirius would be interesting, Merlin and Remus could chat about magic while Arthur and Sirius argued~

16. Have #2 kissed yet? Elaborate if yes.
- Teehee~ No, they haven't. And they never will. Even though I swear it's made even more clear each episode. Would be hilarious if for some reason they HAD to do it...

17. Did #4 have a happy ending? Do you think one is likely?
- ...;___; Why are all my ships depressinggggg. No, they didn't have a happy ending. One died, the other got married and had a child, and THEN died.

18. What would make you start shipping #14?
- If I found a reeeeally good long fic. That was well-written, well-plotted and sensible. Maybe I should write one. XD

19. If only one could happen, which would you prefer -- #2 or #6?
- Eh. #2. Mello/Near wouldn't actually work as a relationship, it's more interesting totally unrequited. Whereas Merlin/Arthur would just be... AWESOME.

20. You have the power to decide the fate of #10. What happens to them?
- >D Well... if I was feeling really grumpy, maybe I'd make them friends or something, so it wouldn't be shipped anymore! *rolls eyes* Or maybe I'd make it happen, but in a nice, interesting, realistic way. XD


----------



## surskitty

SIX PAIRINGS I LIKE:
1. KHR -- Byakuran/Mukuro
2. KHR -- Tsuna/Mukuro + Tsuna/Chrome
3. KHR/KH crossover -- Vexen/Verde
4. KHR -- Yamamoto/Tsuna
5. KH -- Roxas/Demyx
6. KHR -- Lissuria/everyone

THREE SHIPS I'VE ABANDONED:
7. KH -- Xigbar/Demyx
8. KHR -- Tsuna/Gokudera
9. HP -- Luna/Neville

THREE SHIPS I'VE NEVER LIKED:
10. KH -- Axel/Demyx
11. KH -- Axel/Larxene asdfjkl;
12. KHR -- Gamma/Uni *asdjkl;*

TWO SHIPS THAT HAVE PIQUED MY INTEREST:
13. KH -- Zexion/Demyx
14. KH -- Roxas/Namine or Roxas/Xion

1. Why do you dislike #11 so much?
Most of it's from people that really, really hate the gay.  

2. Who do you know that ships #13?
Shadow does, I'm pretty sure.  Or did.  

3. What would be your idea scenario for couple #3?
Superhero AU.  Together, they fight crime.  With *SCIENCE!!*

4. What is your favorite moment for #1?
Their friendly banter before their EPIC FIGHT SCENE was pretty awesome, though really their whole "I know that you know that I'm a spy, but do you know that I know?" thing was A+.

5. How long have you been following couple #6?
Since I read technophile's LuRyo fic.

6. What's the story with #8? What made you stop caring?
I still sort of approve of it but there's so much godawful 5927 that I don't look ever.  It's not going to work until Gokudera can actually trust Tsuna not to turn him away.  He's got too much baggage.

7. Which ship do you prefer -- #2 or #4?
Yamamoto/Tsuna's better for (mostly) happy endings (though Gokudera is kind of fucked, he's probably not sane enough for a relationship), but I prefer 2769+2796 overall.  It doesn't work with just Tsuna/Mukuro or Tsuna/Chrome, though, and Mukuro/Chrome squicks me a little.

8. You have the power to make one ship nonexistent. Choose from #10 or #12.
12.  _Gross_, she's like eight.  Sure, she's Luce and Uni's mom reincarnated but STILL.

9. What interests you about #14?
Mainly that Roxas seems to have a bizarre fascination with girls that probably count as his siblings or clones or SOMETHING and that ... for some reason the girls are mostly okay with that.

10. When did you stop liking #7?
Didn't.  Just stopped looking once I noticed that most of it has LET'S RESCUE DEMYX overtones.

11. Did your waning interest in #9 kill your interest in the series?
No I stopped caring about Harry Potter at all -- not that I ever did much in the first place -- and ships went first.

12. What's a song that reminds you of #5?
Eiffel 65 -- Brightly Shines.

13. Which of these ships do you love the most right now?
None of the above: fuck yeah mafia pile.  KHR/Baccano!/LackadaisyCats/DresdenFiles crossover yes/yes/fuck-yes?

14. Which do you dislike the most?
None of the above...?

15. If you could have any of these pairings double date, who would they be?
Tsuna/Mukuro and Tsuna/Chrome could double date by _default_.  ... although Mukuro would probably try to kill anyone who got at all in his way because I don't think he'd approve.  

16. Have #2 kissed yet? Elaborate if yes.
I was about to be all like Animal Crossing guffaws but then I remembered that I put 2796 there.  Chrome popped out of nowhere and kissed Tsuna on the cheek as her introduction.  Tsuna, Gokudera, Ken, and Levi all pretty much had a heart attack right then.

17. Did #4 have a happy ending? Do you think one is likely?
Not unless happy endings involve the mafia and dying horribly.  Closest that anyone in KHR could get, though.

18. What would make you start shipping #14?
... no clue.  Axel has a tendency to get in the way like a shunned puppy.

19. If only one could happen, which would you prefer -- #2 or #6?
Lissuria/everyone's already happened.  You just haven't noticed it yet.

20. You have the power to decide the fate of #10. What happens to them?
Axel runs off to moon after Roxas; Demyx tries not to lose his cue cards and die.  Maybe they play Twister until Axel pranks Demyx some more.


----------



## Keltena

@FMC: your FMA pairings are alternately crazy and awesome and it's kind of an amazing combination. Especially #2. xDDD (...and I think that AlWin scenario is cute... >>)

@Cirrus: Fic can be very good; it can also be very, very bad. And it's true that it almost never matches up with headcanon. =x

@surskitty: And here I thought I was the only one who liked Roxas/Demyx~ c: And... Twister is always good, even if I kind of have no idea what you're talking about in general!


----------



## surskitty

Salamander said:


> @surskitty: And here I thought I was the only one who liked Roxas/Demyx~ c: And... Twister is always good, even if I kind of have no idea what you're talking about in general!


Roxas/Demyx is one of the things that no one pays attention to but it could totally work.  :3  I can barely read any of 358/2 Days but Demyx whines to Roxas a lot about how Larxene keeps picking on him.  So now there's an actual basis for it, kinda!  ... also currently I'm doing a mission in which Roxas and Demyx go around fighting Aerial Masters in Agrabah.  :D! Sadly it's the first mission with Demyx as an ally and I'm on Day 97....

358/2 Days can be summarized with "wacky Organization antics" though it does have an actual plot and the Riku Replica ACTUALLY GETS SOME ATTENTION AGAIN.  Sort of.  Well.  Barely.  The manga adaptation apparently has Zexion and Demyx playing Twister with Xaldin running it and Axel and Roxas watching.

I love the KH manga.  It's so... terrible and appropriate.


----------



## Dannichu

Salamander, you're awesome :)

SIX PAIRINGS I LIKE:

1. Willow/Tara (Buffy)
2. Glinda/Elphaba (Wicked)
3. Ash/Scribbs (MiS)
4. Phoenix/Edgeworth (Ace Attorney)
5. Alex/Olivia (Law and Order:SVU)
6. House/Wilson (House MD)

THREE SHIPS I'VE ABANDONED:

7. Willow/Oz (Buffy)
8. Yomiko/Nancy (ROD)
9. Shinichi(Jimmy)/Ran(Rachel) (Detective Conan/Case Closed)

THREE SHIPS I'VE NEVER LIKED:
10. Willow/Kennedy (Buffy)
11. Raine/Kratos (Tales of Symphonia)
12. Buffy/Spike (Buffy)

TWO SHIPS THAT HAVE PIQUED MY INTEREST:
13. Buffy/Tara (Buffy)
14. Ginny/Luna (Harry Potter)

1. Why do you dislike #11 so much?

About 80% of Raine-centric fanfiction pairs her with Kratos and I just don't get _why_. Having played the game through a bazillion times, I can't for the life of me see anything that would indicate they'd make a good couple, and the sheer volume of stuff written about them both confuses and irritates me.

2. Who do you know that ships #13?

Nobody personally, and while I've read a couple of fics about the two of them, way more people ship Willow/Tara/Buffy as an OT3 than just Buffy and Tara together.

3. What would be your idea scenario for couple #3?

Um, I dunno. They work really well as a super-subtexty couple, so I think maybe the actual getting-together is something best left to the (really great) fanfiction authors.

4. What is your favorite moment for #1?

GUH. Too many to mention, but either the end of Family, the "extra flamey" scene in New Moon Rising, the stargazing in Listening to Fear, nearly everything in Who Are You? and the "lesbian, gay-type lovers!" bit in Checkpoint. They are a couple MADE of adorable, funny and touching moments.

5. How long have you been following couple #6?

Near the end of the first season of House, I guess. Which I watched, I think, two summers ago. 

6. What's the story with #8? What made you stop caring?

I liked them as a couple, but the ending of the OVA irritated me. Lots. And then the ROD TV series made me ship Yomiko with Nenene quite a bit, so I didnt' ship it as much as I used to. 

7. Which ship do you prefer -- #2 or #4?

Oooh, I think I'll go for Glinda and Elphaba, just because they were my OTP for such a long time. Depending on who writes them, they're either incredibly sweet or very, very sad.

8. You have the power to make one ship nonexistent. Choose from #10 or #12.

10 a million times over. Everything about it is wrong, wrong wrong. The worst part is that I'd actually really like Kennedy if they hadn't paired her with Willow- and far, far to soon, at that.

9. What interests you about #14?

Mostly how popular it is without having any canonical backing whatsoever.

10. When did you stop liking #7?

This one's easy - the exact moment about two-thirds of the way through the episode Hush, when that blonde girl from the Wicca group grabbed Willow's hand and they magically moved the drinks machine in front of the door. Hee.

11. Did your waning interest in #9 kill your interest in the series?

No, not at all. I just stopped seeing their relationship as romantic and instead as a really sweet platonic friendship.

12. What's a song that reminds you of #5?

Pretty much anything by Barenaked Ladies, but that's mostly because I used to read A/O fanfiction with my BNL playlist playing rather than any kind of connecting lyrics.

13. Which of these ships do you love the most right now?

Willow and Tara all the way.

14. Which do you dislike the most?

Kennedy and Willow. See my answer to #8.

15. If you could have any of these pairings double date, who would they be?

I'm thinking Edgey and Nick with Alex and Olivia. They could talk about law-related things all night!

16. Have #2 kissed yet? Elaborate if yes.

Actually, yes. I think the actual quote is "She put her face against Glinda's and kissed her". Sure, it's in the context of her leaving her pretty much forever, but still. 

17. Did #4 have a happy ending? Do you think one is likely?

They didn't get and ending, period. Which, I think, is one of the reasons people resent AJ so much. 

18. What would make you start shipping #14?

More canon support, I guess, which isn't really likely to happen.

19. If only one could happen, which would you prefer -- #2 or #6?

I'm gonna go with Glinda and Elphie because it'd be really great if they got a happy ending (rather than the angst-fest they actually get), and while I love House and Wilson to bits, I don't think the show would be the same if they _actually _got together.

20. You have the power to decide the fate of #10. What happens to them?

Kennedy goes off somewhere. Unharmed, but miles away from Willow. The Power That Be realize they were stupid, insensitive morons for doing what they did and Willow is happily reuinited with Tara and they live happily ever after. The end. :D

Christ, that was fun. Shame it was with fandoms hardly anyone's familliar with, but still. Thanks if you're reading! :3


----------



## Keltena

...I'm not sure exactly why I'm awesome, but hey, not turning down a compliment like that~ x3

Raine/Kratos is just kind of... what. It goes in my 'bizarre, inexplicable ToS pairings' list (yes I have multiple lists of ToS pairings shut up >>) along with things like Genis/Regal and Raine/Yuan. It's like people 'ship them simply because they'll like you more for the same dialogue choices most of the time.

Galinda/Elphaba is just... haha. Angsty, but I'm not sure I'll ever read the part where Elphaba kisses her without laughing because... whoa. It's... canon. Huh. (okaynotreallybutyeah)

And now I'm annoyed that I'm only in the middle of Season 3 of BtVS. And... currently, every canon pairing has at least temporarily been sunk. Hm. But Tara sounds fairly awesome, so oh well.

(You know, I realized after doing this meme and then looking back and thinking, "wait, there are other 'ships I like/dislike more than the ones I put" how frequently my love for particular pairings fluctuates. I need a life.)


----------



## Keltena

​ 
...by which I mean, "Why do some people prefer to only 'ship certain genders?" Because I've seen tons of people who "only do het" or "aren't interested in yuri" or "just like yaoi"... I dun get it. =| So what I'm asking is, what difference does it make? I mean, I'm assuming that people 'ship characters because their personalities and quirks and stories work well together, so... how does gender become such a deciding factor?


----------



## surskitty

I have no idea, but I've noticed a tendency for my genderbend AUs to turn almost everything I vaguely ship het.

Presumably most people only want to ship things they find hot?


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaaah you're still watching BtVS I need to use spoiler tags and stuff >< 
I don't want to ruin stuff for youuuuu~
(how're you enjoying it, by the way? Feel free to rant about it at length in a PM or whatever XD)
Tara _is_ awesome. Some people think she's a bit boring, but she's my absolute favourite character on the show (and the fact that I adore the actress that plays her beyond all reason certainly helps).

I'll happily 'ship m/m, f/f or m/f pairings (and a couple of threesomes/moresomes, but those tend to either be smutfests or angstfests and I'm not really a fan of either), but I tend to actively 'ship (by which I mean seek out fanfiction/fan discussions/etc) way more f/f pairings. This is probably because a) I can relate to them more, b) if there's a sex scene, I'm much less likely to be freaked out by it and c) in my experience, the fanworks tend to be better-written.


----------



## Minish

Salamander said:


> ​
> ...by which I mean, "Why do some people prefer to only 'ship certain genders?" Because I've seen tons of people who "only do het" or "aren't interested in yuri" or "just like yaoi"... I dun get it. =| So what I'm asking is, what difference does it make? I mean, I'm assuming that people 'ship characters because their personalities and quirks and stories work well together, so... how does gender become such a deciding factor?


Because... well, they might be straight, gay or whatever and only see relationships in the gender they themselves are attracted to? It makes sense. Most of the ships I start liking tend to not to be het for that reason. I doubt a massive homophobe is going to start shipping yaoi-style just because the characters' personalities would go well together, either.

...yeah, I actually don't even know if I've posted in here or not. =P Oh wait, I did that meme...


----------



## Dannichu

Missed this earlier:



Cirrus said:


> I'm sure the BBC will include even more slashety goodness. After all, this IS the BBC we're talking about. XD


Oh my GOD, yes. I've spent so much time watching US TV that when my sister and best friend made me watch a bunch of UK shows it really hit me how great and liberal the BBC and other UK-based broadcasters are. 

I've been watching Skins season 3 with my sis recently and while it's incredibly unrealistic, it's still a much better representation of teenage life than anything I've seen in the US; the frequency and explicitness of sex, language and drugs makes stuff like The O.C. look like something off Cbeebies. I use Skins as an example because it's not really nessesary to hope two characters will eventually get together; at one point or another, everyone (regardless of gender) sleeps with pretty much everyone else XD

(Plus, nearly all my favourite gay TV shows and movies come from the UK: Sugar Rush, the adaptations of Sarah Water's books, Bad Girls, Imagine Me & You, Mistresses; it's just generally so much more tastefully done, while in the US gay relationships on TV are normally handled badly, fall into the Pit of Cliches or are just ridiculous (dear god, The L Word).)


----------



## Keltena

Hm... oh, I get it. That probably explains what was confusing me so much about yaoi fangirls... xD;

BtVS is <33333. Willow is the best and Spike, Oz, and Cordelia are great (for some reason I can't help but think S/C would be _awesome_ - "Yeah, you're a vampire. Seen that one before."). I especially love vampire!Willow ("Bored now..."), and her magic is the most kickass thing in existence, and Angel would be a much better character if he would just do the responsible thing and break up with Buffy already, and uh. This probably is not the best place to discuss come to think of it. >>

Anyway, hm, I think I understand certain 'shippers better now. n_n (Not including myself -- usually I'm a reasonable 'shipper, but I've somehow managed to pair up nearly everyone in Tales of Symphonia o.o)


----------



## Dannichu

Aah, VampWillow; one of my absolute favourite characters despite only appearing in two episodes <333 
...I feel so wrong for totally shipping Willow and vampWillow; it's like the worst kind of incest... but it's _canon_! Nobody writes it, though ):

That episode's one of my absolute, all-time favourites. There's absolutely nothing about it that isn't brilliant in every way and it has _so _many excellent Willowlines ("And I'm eating this banana! Lunch time be damned!"/"That's me; reliable dog-geyser-type-person."/"...you mean you want us to breed?"/"...bored now."/"Is there something on my neck?" "Not yet."/"Who died?" [pause] "Oh God, who died?!"/"Did you try looking under the sofa _in Hell_?!"/"You mean we have to snuggle?"/"You guys didn't happen to do a whole bunch of drugs now, didja?"/"Hands! Hands!"/"Well, could a human do _this_?" [screams] "...I think humans can do that, yeah."/[looks down corset top]"Oh gosh; look at those!" ... and, of course, the immortal "That's me as a vampire? I'm so evil and skanky... and I think I'm kinda gay.") ... the fact I can quote that many lines without looking it up leads me to think I've perhaps seen it too many times.

Sadly, I don't think Cordy and Spike get much in the way of canon (or fanon, thinking about it) support. I think Cordy and Angel do, though~ I really like Spike so much in the early seasons (I think he and Dru are awesome XD) but wish so much that he'd just _go away_ in the later ones )<
I was never overly fond of Angel. I didn't _dis_like the guy, I just never seem to really care for Buffy's significant others.

Hehe, my best friend and I once got really bored and came up with 'ship names for just about every ToS pairing; I can't remember them all, but Genis/Regal was Chefshipping, Kratos/Regal was Guiltshipping and Kratos/Dirk was LloydHasTwoDaddiesshipping :D


----------



## Keltena

...you're good at quoting. I don't think I could remember that many exact lines... that only happens to me when I lose a million times on one video game boss and have to see the cutscene before it a million times. (*coughTOWEROFSALVATIONcough*)

Oh, phew, I'm not the only one who would love to see Willow/Willow? They're so adorable with each other... okay, maybe 'adorable' isn't really the word... uh...

ANYWAY. I'm sad to hear that Spike gets less totally awesome (he's absolutely my favorite after Willow at the moment), but I'll enjoy it while it lasts. ("My god, he's going to kill her." [pauses, shrugs, walks off]) And oh god, Cordy/Angel used to be my crack pairing back when she was constantly flirting and hanging off him... xD

I'm not the only one who's thought of crackshipping Kratos and Regal! n__n They should be drinking buddies. 



Spoiler: Tales of Symphonia



"My girlfriend turned into a monster and I killed her. *sob*" "...oh. You too, huh?"


 Interesting challenge with the 'shipping names; only one I've ever heard is Chosenshipping (...guess).

But yeah, it was a disturbing realization that I could probably fill out that whole pairing meme with only ToS 'ships... ^^;


----------



## Dannichu

I'm stupidly good at quoting. I have no memory for numbers whatsoever, but throw me any Buffy quote and I'll (a good 90% of the time) be able to tell you who said it to whom, in which episode. What can I say? It's a gift XD

Oh God, I'm with you on the cutscenes. My stupid FFX disc was scratched and kept freezing at different places after the battle with Evrae above Bevelle, so I saw the scene afterwards (the hilariously stupid one of Yuna throwing herself off a building) what felt like hundreds of times. 

Well, regular Willow's plenty adorable (especially in that ep), but VampWillow's not what I'd call cute, no. But, oh god, the neck licking shouldn't be as erotic as it is DX

I'm saying nothing about Spike because I really don't want to spoil stuff for you. You'll know it when it happens (and it doesn't for a while). The only person I can comfortably ship Spike with is Dru and maybe, _possibly _Giles, but that's less romantic and more "I die laughing every time they're in a scene together in series 4".

Giles/Ethan: Y/N?

Well, Regal and Kratos have way more in common than either of them do with Raine, that's for sure (my names for Raine/Kratos being ResponsibleAdultsShipping 1 and Raine/Regal being ResponsibleAdultsShipping 2 because, seriously that's all I could think of), so it's not totally cracky. 
I remember Raine/Genis being Sageshipping (Or Sagecest, which, even if you loathe the pairing (I don't ship it but can't bring myself to hate it) is an _awesome _word) and I'll list more as I think of them but I have to go now.

And the ToS!only pairing meme? Do iiiiit.


----------



## Minish

...ResponsibleAdultsShipping. XDD Oh wow. I've never been fond of the '___shipping' thing, because I never know what people are on about as they tend to be rather obscure. But yours are hilarious. X3

Ahh, you guys make me want to watch Buffy. I've never seen any of it.


----------



## Keltena

Oh, really? All right, then! "...We're here to resuce you." *plays Jeopardy theme music*

I saw the end-of-the-world cutscene in FFVI seven times, because I kept redoing that part to get this one chest I kept missing. (It... contained an Elixir.) Then on my replay I died on the boss of the area and had to see it again. Then I got through it properly, made some progress, and... died and realized I hadn't saved. Dx

Willow is made of adorable. <3 And Vamp Willow is made of... something else that I can't put a name to. But I like it.

All right, then. Hm... Spike/Giles? xD That sounds, uh... interesting!

Y/N? Is there a 'maybe-probably-yes' answer? =D;

I know... they have the exact same backstory. Plus they'd just get along nicely. And Regal might be able to get Kratos to stop being such an irresponsible jerk!
ResponsibleAdultsShipping = WIN. Um... can we have Colette/Tabatha be VesselShipping or something? 8D

...you know what? I will. *is totally not supposed to be writing the rest of a song or anything*

*SIX PAIRINGS I LIKE:*
1. Zelos/Colette
2. Yuan/Martel
3. Lloyd/Zelos
4. Colette/Presea
5. Tabatha/Mithos
6. Zelos/Kratos

*THREE SHIPS I'VE ABANDONED:*
7. Genis/Mithos
8. Raine/Regal
9. Kratos/Martel

*THREE SHIPS I'VE NEVER LIKED:
*10. Zelos/Sheena
11. Kratos/Yuan
12. Raine/Kratos

*TWO SHIPS THAT HAVE PIQUED MY INTEREST:*
13. Lloyd/Presea
14. Kratos/Colette

*1. Why do you dislike #11 so much?*
Because, I don't know, it just seems like 'oh hey they know each other really well and they both lost their girlfriends, let's ship them'. Um. No. Also please to stop making Yuan all uke-y; he's not.

*2. Who do you know that ships #13?*
I've got an acquaintance on FF.net who's obsessed with it. Hawk of the North, I think.

*3. What would be your idea scenario for couple #3?*
Hm... can has Zelos betrayal angst and Lloyd being, well... Lloyd? c: I like my angstfluff, thanks.

*4. What is your favorite moment for #1?*
That whole skit with the two of them. "Doesn't it bother you? Being the Chosen, I mean?"
*
5. How long have you been following couple #6?
*Since I talked to a 'shipper and got an explanation for the pairing. It's probably the most psychologically interesting one I 'ship in this game (though Tabatha/Mithos comes close); not my favorite, but very cool.

*6. What's the story with #8? What made you stop caring?*
Because I decided they didn't make that great a couple, they were just kind of mildly compatible if you wanted to see it that way.

*7. Which ship do you prefer -- #2 or #4?*
Yuan/Martel, but love them both.

*8. **You have the power to make one ship nonexistent. Choose from #10 or #12.*
Bye-bye, Sheelos~ :3

*9. What interests you about #14?*
The contrast, for one -- Colette is the definition of innocence, while Kratos sees himself as all "SINNNN" and "FAAATE" and "AAANGST". I like the dynamic on the Journey of Regeneration, where Colette, Kratos, and Raine are the only two who know about the Chosen's fate, and Colette also seems the most forgiving of Kratos's actions. But basically I just like the whole purity/sin thingamawhatsit.

*10.** When did you stop liking #7?*
Uh... hm. At some point?

*11. Did your waning interest in #9 kill your interest in the series?*
...obviously not.

*12. What's a song that reminds you of #5?
*

*13. Which of these ships do you love the most right now?*
Zelos/Colette~ <3

*14. Which do you dislike the most?*
Sheena/Zelos.

*15. If you could have any of these pairings double date, who would they be?*
Lloyd/Presea and Zelos/Colette. It would be cavity-inducing, and they'd both be all awkward and "wow, we're weird couples".

*16. Have #2 kissed yet? Elaborate if yes.*
...I'd guess so, yes.

*17. Did #4 have a happy ending? Do you think one is likely?
*Well, they both got individual happy endings, so I'll say yes.

*18. What would make you start shipping #14?*
Um... a good fanfic or really good argument for it.

*19. If only one could happen, which would you prefer -- #2 or #6?
*Yuan/Martel is canon, and I like it that way, so #2.

*20. You have the power to decide the fate of #10. What happens to them?*
They break up on hopefully not horrible terms. Maybe Zelos goes and finds Colette or Lloyd... let's say Colette, so Sheena can be with Lloyd. c:

...ohgodI'mcrazy.


----------



## Dannichu

Cirrus said:


> ...ResponsibleAdultsShipping. XDD Oh wow. I've never been fond of the '___shipping' thing, because I never know what people are on about as they tend to be rather obscure. But yours are hilarious. X3
> 
> Ahh, you guys make me want to watch Buffy. I've never seen any of it.


Nah, I'm not a fan of the crazy 'ship names, either, but I do enjoy making fun of them (90% of the HP ones are just bizzare). And, in something like ToS, it's just an excuse to find a connecting point between two randomly chosen characters (which is surprisingly easy to do). 

However, I'll take weird 'ship names any day of the week over the stupid, stupid nameshmushes. Yuffentine? Spuffy? Colloyd? What is this madness? 
While some of them do admittedly trip off the tongue quite nicely (I kept accidentally saying "Xander and Anya" as "Xanya" even before I knew it was the nameshmushed 'shipname) and others are sometimes quite nifty (the Tara/Willow nameshmush of "Tallow" is fairly cool, given it's an actual word for the stuff they used to make candles out of, and given how much candles (particularly "extra flamey" ones) play in their relationship, I can't help but find it pretty cool), I still either write pairings out in full or just use initial/initial (shipping is srs bsns, guys).

Alsoalsoalso, you reeeeeeally should watch Buffy, Cirrus. My best friend at uni got me addicted to it, and I've been hopelessly in love with it ever since. I absolutely cannot recommend it enough <333

*Salamander:* (I don't want to stretch the page by quoting)

Though that phrase is probably said many times in the series (let's face it, a lot of rescuing happens), I'm gonna guess Oz saying it to Willow (and Xander) in, uh... Lover's Walk?

Hehe, I read a Top 100 Buffy Moments list that sums up VampWillow rather well: 


> I loved [Doppelgangland] the moment I watched it, and have loved it ever since. It is, of course, largely all about Vamp Willow. She's evil, skanky, and kinda gay, but she's so disarmingly charming while running around and trying to kill people.


 So true! <3

Hmm. I only visit a few fansites that host 'shippy stuff outside the stuff I normally read, but from what I can tell, most of the SpikeSlash happens with Angel. Which, I think, is hinted at in canon in Angel the Series. Oh, or Xander apparently. Hm.



> And Regal might be able to get Kratos to stop being such an irresponsible jerk!


Say it's so! :D

VesselShipping, I like it :3
Got anything better for Colette/Presea than my (rather wordy) "Adorably cute, super-strong, lost her soul and got it back again :D"-shipping?

I also think there's a better name for Tabatha/Presea than the RobotShipping I came up with (given, y'know, that Presea's not a robot). I've read a couple of (G-rated) T/P fics and it's actually pretty cool.

I dunno if I've said this before, but I'm totally with you on the not-liking of Sheena/Zelos. It just seemed really... forced, and given that all the skits with them in ended with Zelos saying something inappropriate and Sheena blushing and yelling at him, it made it a bit hard to like, given how quickly it got stale.

And while I do think a really well-thought-out Zelos/Kratos fic would be pretty awesome, the fact that the vast majority of people who 'ship it are only in it for the eyecandy puts me off. 

Anyways, I enjoyed the your ToS!ShipMeme very muchly; thank you :D

In closing (god, do I go on or what?), jumping back a few posts to where I said I adored Tara's actress? I found yet more reasoning as to why she's the greatest person ever. 
I was reading a fan interview (she does lots of these; she loves and appreciates her fans very muchly because she's awesome) where they asked her, since she's a published writer as well as an actress, if she were to write a Buffy fanfic, what would it be about. 
So she says "Something with Willow and Tara, since they're the characters I'm closest to." 
The interviewers nod and agree, and she continues. 
"Probably with lots of S&M."

It was fairly awesome.


----------



## Keltena

Namesmushes... oh god, the namesmushes. Dx I really like "Colloyd", just because I like 'ship names that are actual words, but a lot of them... Many names just do not go together, period.

Hm, actually it's said by Oz (who is with Xander) in "Gingerbread", when they crash into the room after Cordelia and Giles have already saved the day. But hey, you were close?

Haha, that's exactly why I love vampire!Willow -- she's so endearingly out of place. Pouting when people don't run screaming from you is a rather adorable habit.

...Spike and... Xander. This is one of those ones where I don't think I'm even going to ask, because, well... I don't want to know! (I've also heard of Xander/Angel, actually, which has got to be the most hilariously nonsensical thing ever~)

Uhhhhm. Give me a moment... You could take parts of that sentence and be all "SoulShipping" or something, but I don't really like it. Um... "ZombieShipping"? "BouncyHairShipping"? "HammerShipping"?

*runs off to make random pairing generator in OpenOffice*

"MonotoneShipping"? No clue for that one, to be honest... No, I agree, it sounds cute! n_n

Haha... I've written, like, an essay on not liking it after being bombarded by 'shippers. It just... doesn't make sense, considering that Sheena's clearly shown to be _completely_ taken in by Zelos's carefree-flirtatious-idiot act.

I remember one pretty well thought-out one on FF.net, where it started with Zelos attempting suicide and got interesting (and no, it wasn't Zelos being angsty and suicidal). It did a pretty good job of portraying the characters, but the relationship was a bit rushed... I'll see if I can find it. It's a very complicated pairing, though, once you get into it. Which, uh, is something I like. xD;

Yay~ I kind of need to lay off the ToS-shipping, but it's so addictive.

...I haven't even seen Tara on the show. And yet that is amazing and that actress should be given cookies. Delicious cookies.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I like name mushes if only for Hausvilson.


----------



## Dannichu

Hausvilson is an _awesome _'ship name. Hilson, on the other hand, is not. Nor is Huddy. 
I loathe the pairing, but I conceed that the nameshmush "Foreteen" is pretty damn cool, though.
I haven't seen a pairing name for Thirteen/Cuddy, but given Thirteen's last name is Hadley (even though that name is mentioned like once in the whole series), I like to think the 'ship name is "Cuddly" X3

Why don't more people write more Kutner slash? One-sided Kutner/House is the cutest darned thing ever. Though, when it comes to the House fandom, I'm a bit of a pairing whore and will read any combination of House, Wilson, Chase and Kutner, and any combination of Thirteen, Cameron and Cuddy. And Stacy >>

Colloyd is a real word? Huh. You learn something new every day. 

I totally think they should've given VampWillow her own series. It would be fantastic! And, let's face it, probably X-rated, given how "there are people in chains and we can ride them like ponies", but still.
I wish we'd got to see what the vamp versions of everyone else would be like; I think Oz and Cordelia would've been pretty great. And, even though she wasn't around then, just the idea of a vamp Tara... _guh._

I actually had a poke around on some of the darker corners of the interweb (and some of them are very dark) and it turns out that Spike and Xander is a _very_ commonly 'shipped 'ship. 
Although I did find a rather excellent series 5 quote I'd forgotten about ending with Buffy saying to Xander "I'm not sleeping with Spike... although I'm starting to think maybe you should.", as well as some teasing from Spike in the S4 episode Hush... but that's all the canon support for the pairing I can think of.

Haha, I like BouncyHairShipping a lot XD

Yeah, that's true (about the Z/S thing), and Sheena isn't comfortable talking about her past with pretty much anyone but Lloyd, either. 

I haven't read ToS-fic in the longest time. I just get annoyed with all the badfics on FF.net and haven't found a good livejournal comm or independent fic archive or anything.
But 'shipping, even without the accompanying fics, is still amazing fun XD

Which Buffy ep are you up to now?


----------



## Keltena

...What I got out of this conversation is that I need to watch House and "Cuddly" is an even better 'ship name than "Spork".

Well, no, Colloyd isn't a word. Colloid is. ;D

I'm not sure about her own series, but something spinoffy or to acknowledge her would be nice. <3 And vamp!Cordelia... oh god wonderful. I would comment on Oz, but, I kind of have no clue what he'd be like as a vampire. Except kind of. But not.

..._very_ common? You mean, like, it's one of the top 'ships, or like there are a million Buffy slashfics and as such there are also a lot of that pairing? Because the former would be really weird... unless, as that quote suggests, there's cause to 'ship them later? I dunno.

Their hair is ridiculous. Colette's has that weird curling thing in her model where it just... defies physics. And don't get me started on Presea... But I think the pairing name does capture some of the adorableness? n_n

Yeah... Lloyd is just a very "I feel comfortable talking to you" person, considering how well pretty much all of the soulmate scenes work. Sheena/Lloyd is cute, although it's not my favorite due to, I dunno, being a little less complicated than most of what I 'ship.

I've stopped reading most fics too unless they're chapter stories I follow. I'm still writing them, though. (Will tell if I find, in my search, a good archive.)
I know... I love coming up with random pairings and trying to justify them.
I'm actually doing one of those theme sets on LiveJournal, '1sentence', where you're supposed to write a sentence for each of fifty themes on one pairing. I'm doing fifty non-overlapping pairings for Exit Fate, and it was ridiculous trying to come up with explanations. xD

Um... let's see, the last one we saw was the one where they captured Willow and exchanged her for that box the Mayor wanted? Near the end of S3, I think.

...Buffy is taking over this thread isn't it.


----------



## Dannichu

If you get the chance to see it, House is a very good series. The medical part is good (it's fairly accurate as far as medicine on TV goes, and it's explained pretty well for the people without medical degrees), and the characters are all lovely. Actually, Foreman really bores me, but lots of other people like him :D Plus, there's a whole metric ton of 'shipping to be had with it.
My friend talked me into buying the series 1-3 boxset when we saw it for £30 about a year ago and I watched all 60-something episodes in a week or so XD

Hahah, "Spork" XD So good! I bet all the hardcore trekkie fans hate that, through, given Kirk/Spock was the pairing that _invented_ the term "slash" by putting a slash between the character names. 
I know my 'shipping history.

"Colloid", huh?



> –_noun_
> 1. Physical Chemistry. a substance made up of a system of particles with linear dimensions in the range of about 10−7 to 5 × 10−5 cm dispersed in a continuous gaseous, liquid, or solid medium whose properties depend on the large specific surface area. The particles can be large molecules like proteins, or solid, liquid, or gaseous aggregates and they remain dispersed indefinitely.


Have to say, Colette/Lloyd isn't the first thing to jump to mind after reading that, but it's nifty nonetheless.

I just think that everything should have its on series. Hehe, in one of the audiocommentaries for one of the episodes in mid-series 4, I forget which one, Douglas Petrie says that he wants Willow's hat to have its own show. I wholehearedly agree. Willow's hats are the greatest things.

Actually, I have no idea what vamp!Oz would be like, either. Can werewolves even become vampires, given they have something demony in them already? Who knows.

Okay, I went on FF.net, looked at the Buffy fanfiction communities, put them in order of Archive Size and looked at the pairing-specific Comms. The results are.. surprising. 

1. Willow/Buffy
2. Spike/Buffy
3. Spike/Dawn (wtf?)
4. Buffy/Angel
5. Buffy/Angelus
6. Buffy/Faith
7. Xander/Willow
8. Faith/Spike
9. Faith/Xander
10. Spike/Willow

I find this highly disturbing. But, eh, whatever floats your boat.

Aaaand for ToS (because this is mind-numbing fun!):

1. Kratos/Anna
2. Sheena/Zelos
3. Lloyd/Sheena
4. Zelos/Colette
5. Zelos/Lloyd
6. Kratos/Raine
7. Genis/Presea
8. Martel/Yuan
9. Raine/Regal
10. Raine/Lloyd

There's nothing really shocking on there. I'm surprised Kratos/Anna came top (one half of the pairing is someone _we never meet_), but everything else is what I'd pretty much imagined.

Colette's inward hair-flick thingy at the end makes absolutely zero sense, yeah. It doesn't even look good! Presea's hair defies physics just as much, but in the Grand Tradition of Anime Hair(tm), it's a little more normal.

Aaah, the soulmate scenes. I love how sweet some of them are and how much insignt to the characters you get (hello Zelos!) and then you've got Regal. Who talks about his company. And his guilt. Like we didn't know about all that already.

You write? Aww, that's so cool! I haven't written in _ages_. Well, actually, I'm secretly writing an AU Buffy fic, but I dunno if I'll ever a) finish, or b) post it. 
I've seen a few 1sentence fics and they're so great; I ramble on for so long, if I tried to keep something as a single sentence, it'd end up as one horrible-to-read paragraph. 

Oooh; the S3 finale is goooood. My second-favourite, I think (after S5). The second one's good, but just so, so saaaaad D:

Oh God, I've made Buffy take over the thread again; I'm sorry! I'm just in a hugely Buffyish mood; I stayed up till 5am last night watching Buffy with PK over MSN XDDD


----------



## Keltena

I know House is awesome, having seen several random episodes. I need to watch some seasons in order, though, so I can get into the characters. Which will add yet again to my million fandoms... oh well~

Yeah, the meaning has nothing to do with it; it's just a great 'ship-name IMO. xD; It's funny; I've stopped hating Colette, and yet I've never gotten into Colette/Lloyd. I've gone from being "no it's boring and annoying and cliche" to "no there's nothing romantic about their relationship". Which is completely opposite of what the writers themselves apparently think, so. ._.

That's... kind of interesting. Although, the communities aren't at all a good way to judge in my opinion since they're often made by fans of unpopular pairings in order to group them together. I'd say ToS goes something more like this:

1. Sheena/Zelos
2. Sheena/Lloyd
3. Kratos/Yuan
4. Kratos/Raine
5. Kratos/Anna
6. Genis/Presea

...etc., but I dunno. If I really wanted to measure it, I could search each pairing, but... meh.

The soulmate scenes are <3. Poor Zelos, although I still _adore_ his scene because he gets such amazing lines and development; I also love Raine's. And Genis's. And Presea's, which is surprisingly the most romantic of all of them (partly the reason I'm interested a little in Presea/Lloyd).

Yeah; I do way too much fanficcing. I have a couple Zelloyd fics, a couple random and all-over-the-place things, and now I'm working on a Zelos/Colette one, among others. Soyeah.
@AU Buffy fic: POSTPOSTPOSTPLZ. Especially if it's finished. Seriously.
1sentence is great; I'm defeating the purpose by hardly exploring each pairing at all, but it's an interesting, if separate, project. Some of my sentences are short; I cheat with semicolons and dashes but otherwise don't ramble _too_ much.

Mmm... If there's one thing the Buffy writers are good at, it's at putting emotional impact into everything whether you agree/relate with the characters or not. I can't wait to finish this season; we have one more disc to go through, iirc.

Haha, it's okay, although we might want to take this to PMs/visitor messages/IMs if this goes on much longer? And... you can watch Buffy over MSN? You will have to explain that to me at some point. xD


----------



## Minish

Well, I went and got the first series of Buffy. :D And I've ordered the second, too (£3 each on Amazon because I got VHS versions >D) and GOD it is shippy. Seriously. Omg. I ship everybody so far and I've watched like, five episodes.

It's actually surprisingly good. Predictable, but I'm sure it'll get better. Giles, Xander and Willow are all absolutely awesome. And OMG such good scripting. "I laugh in the face of danger! ...then I hide until it goes away". XD


----------



## Keltena

'Surprisingly good' is a great way to describe Buffy. I watched the first episode and was 'meh', then saw the second and liked it, and by the time I'd finished that disc I was hooked. It's just so tongue-in-cheek, and it loves messing with your expectations (wait till you get to 'Homecoming' in season 3~)

By "I ship everybody", you mean you ship everyone with everyone? 'Cause I kinda did that at first. (Xander/Cordelia = <3 though.)


----------



## Minish

Yeah, it's like the kind of thing I'd normally think of as cheesy and a little _too_ tongue-in-cheek, but... better. I think it's being all cliché and lame and then suddenly there's this line that just makes me gleeful. XD

And yeah, there aren't many ships (using the characters I've come across so far; Buffy, Xander, Willow, Giles and I suppose Angel and Cordelia but I don't like them so I don't think of shipping them) I don't like. XD; Hell, the first thing I've started shipping is Buffy/Giles. Considering how rare I ship that kind of thing...

Plus, Xander is the character I would normally hate, but I actually like him. His role being what it is, I really expected him to just be annoying.

Many plot holes though. Of course. XD Like why the hell were Xander and Willow immediately accepted into the whole situation, when Giles is always telling Buffy that she can't get too comfy with people who don't understand what she has to do? And then there's how everyone's so accepting of everything... but yeah. Just my thoughts so far. Otherwise I love it <3


----------



## Keltena

Oh yes; it always looks like it's setting up for something painfully dumb, and then... not. 

Mm; Buffy and Giles have a great platonic relationship. I don't 'ship it, but hey. (Buffy/Xander is something I've thought about lately... like I said, I'm a Xander/Cordelia fan, but I think the former could be pretty good too.) 

Ah, and Xander gets the best lines~ ...except for Willow and Cordelia, sometimes. I feel like he doesn't get as much overall character development as the others, though, but he's still great.

Y-eahh... the early episodes start out a little jarring in places, but it smooths out nicely later on. n_n

Also: Danni, if you're reading this, I'd just like to blame you for getting me into making "SomethingShipping" 'ship names up obsessively. Now I'm crossover-shipping Akihiko (Persona 3) and Kratos (ToS) and calling it Don'tOverdoItShipping just because they say the same line when they use a healing spell.

>:[


----------



## Dannichu

Yaaaay we've converted another one! Stick with it, Cirrus, it's absolutely brilliant, even though the first season isn't the best. The last couple of seasons aren't brilliant either, but 2, 3, 4 and 5 are _excellent_. Haha, I know, the ease with which Xander and Willow accept not only the existence of vampires but are totally cool with their friend turning into one is actually pretty funny, but it does get a lot better, I promise.

Tongue-in-cheek is one way to describe it. You know the term "Lampshade hanging" from TVtropes? The one where they draw attention to the absurdity of a plot hole? The Buffy Writers actually _invented_ the term XD

And, god knows, there's _so_ much to ship. Naturally, it's such a huge fandom that pretty much every pairing, no matter how small, has some fan recognition, but sometimes it's just silly. 
...I hate myself for reading Tara/Spike fanfiction. I couldn't hate the pairing more (I've tried and tried, but it just _doesn't _work on _any _level), but for some reason the writers are really good at characterisation and dialogue. Damn them.

I confess I never saw Buffy/Giles. Xander/Buffy is actually really quite sweet, and while we're discussing early-series pairings, I also really like Jenny/Giles and (don't judge me) Jenny/Willow. I wanted to ship Willow and Buffy so much, but it's very difficult even for a hopeless slasher like me to make their relationship romantic. I don't think I actually ship Angel with anyone. O.o
Which episode are you up to now? (a question directed at both of you :))

Haha, Don'tOverdoItShipping XDDDD I love it!


----------



## Minish

Yeah, I think Buffy/Giles have a great platonic relationship as well, they have such interesting dynamics... and yet I just can't stop shipping them now. >_< It's annoying, because usually I just would not ship something like that (older man/really younger woman) and the fanfiction is _terrible_.

...God, I'm glad you two are saying the first series isn't one of the best, because I really, really liked it. |D Now I'm excited about watching the rest because they'll be even better!

Haha, yes, you certainly have converted someone else, Danni. XD I'm obsessed with Buffy now. I have no idea why I didn't check it out before.

XD I love the term Lampshade hanging... I only found out the other day they invented it, I can really see how they did, there is a _lot_ of it within the show...

I really saw Willow/Buffy in the first episode, and then I just didn't think anymore of it. I knew Willow got into a lesbian relationship later on, so I figured it might be with Buffy, but now I know it won't be and I just... can't see it much at all anymore.

I've finished the first series now. :D So I've seen... 11 episodes, I think?

I would be watching the second one as we speak, but I forgot to order the second box set _while_ I was waiting, and now I have to wait about a week until it arrives. XD; And my mum found all of the third series and half of the fourth in a charity shop the other day, so now I have to try and avoid watching them and just wait for the second...

Speaking of waiting, I clearly couldn't because I've looked up Buffy on Wikipedia and TVTropes and thus have spoilt myself for so much. >_> Before watching Buffy I knew pretty much nothing except 'Willow turns into a lesbian witch or something?' Now I know two characters who die, and a couple of other stuff. And I know some characters survive, so that's pretty much a spoiler as well, and I know characters that'll get together... ARGH why do I do this to myself? ;~;

(yay for incoherant posts!)


----------



## Dannichu

Guh, I _hate_ shipping something and only finding terrible fanfiction for it. I would link you to a site that has fics for all kinda of pairings, but a) I don't want to spoil you for things to come more than you have already, and b) the site's been down for a few days. I really, really hope it comes back; there were some fics on there I like and didn't have saaaaaved ):

General consensus is that the second and third seasons are the best. Fan opinion on the fourth season is mixed, but I utterly adore it. Generally speaking, series 2 has a very good overarching plotline, series 4 has very good individual episodes, and series 3 has both. I really like 5, but it is a bit weaker (some say the series should've ended with the S5 finale), and 6... well, 6 has ~*THE MUSICAL EPISODE*~. And other things.

Aww, it's a shame you didn't watch it with no prior knowledge. PK's watching it through for the first time with no prior knowledge and keeps me updated with his thoughts and it's so, so funny X3
I wish so much that I could just erase all Buffy-knowledge from my mind so I could watch it again for the first time, knowing nothing about the plot twists. I knew Willow came out as a lesbian partway through the series before I watched it, and, in a cruel twist of fate, knew that a certian character was going to die. I decided that I would try and not like them, having had my heart broken by _another_ character's death and it just didn't work and hurt even more. Stupid Joss, making me love your wonderful, fictional characters )< 

Yeah, Buffy videos are really easy to find in charity shops. I ordered the big complete DVD set online, but it took ages to arrive and I had to fight the urge to buy all the videos I found in charity shops in the meantime. If you have car boot sales near you, they're an excellent place to look, too. 

Don't spoil it for yourself anymore~ It's not worth iiiiiiit.
(and that includes looking up fanfiction. It's terribly hypocritical of me to say it, but it's true)

Oh no, I just hijacked the thread back into a big Buffy discussion. Not cool, Danni.

Edit: And if I ever do finish the Buffy fic (which is seriously about two chapters long and nowhere near finished, though I'm thinking about maybe NaNo-ing it), I'll let you read it, I promise.


----------



## Keltena

I've been spoiled for a couple things myself. :c (Namely, three people who die. I'm going to point the accusing finger at an otherwise good friend who doesn't seem to know that "I just finished Season 3" means "no one except 



Spoiler: Season 2



Jenny Calendar


 has died yet".) But... I don't know. I manage to enjoy it anyway, although I'd rather not have been spoiled... ahh I'm rambling.

Haha... I know, reading fanfiction before you finish something is a _horrible_ habit. (Though I did find one _amazingly awesome_ Xander/Oz fic... xD) And yet I do it anyway when stuck with a looong series like this. Bad me. :c

Ah, so I already said this, but... just finished the third series, waiting for the fourth to arrive. And excuse me, but AJFSKDLFJKDSALFDSA THAT FINALE WAS AMAZING IN SO MANY WAYS. in fact there's one thing that could have made it more amazing (and that's if, instead of Angel walking away from Buffy, it was the other way around, because that would have been really powerful) but even that doesn't detract from it because HOLY CRAP EPIC.

/insane fan rant

Jenny/Giles was my favorite pairing in the first couple seasons. <3 At first Xander/Buffy was kind of "yeah, yeah, you have a hopeless crush, we get it", but after seeing more of the show and watching through some rather painfully pathetic Buffy/Angel scenes, I really think Xander would be good for her after all.
I looked for Willow/Buffy a little at first, then decided they were cute enough as close friends. Hm.

Oh hey, I also learned that apparently the general fan name for Colette/Presea is 'SoulShipping'. Hm. But... 'BouncyHairShipping' is rather fun...

Weird crossover 'ships, take two:
AntiFuzzyFeelingsShipping - Laharl (Disgaea)/Neku Sakuraba (The World Ends With You) (this needs a better name)
DitzyAngelShipping - Colette Brunel (Tales of Symphonia)/Flonne (Disgaea)
AnnoyingDyingLinesShipping - Sora (Kingdom Hearts)/Daniel Vinyard (Exit Fate) Every videogame protagonist ever/every other videogame protagonist ever

And so on, and so forth. Any other ideas?


----------



## Dannichu

Aside from, for some reason (and I have no idea where I heard it or why I remembered it before ever caring about Buffy) knowing that Character A died (and I'm actually glad I got some warning for that one), a friend who got a bit enthusiastic describing an episode she liked spoiled me for character B's death (which would've been better if I hadn't known), and reading the DVD episode-guide spoiled me for Character C's death, though the death itself wasn't a huge surprise, the episode was _superbly_ handled. I think the only death that came as a massive shock to me was the spoilery one Salamander mentioned. 
And a couple of non-major characters.

God, I can't wait till you two've seen the whole series :D

Yeah, I read a whole megaton of fics before I watched the end of the series, but I mostly managed to avoid spoiling myself silly by mostly sticking to AUs and Uberfics, where the characters are still there, but Sunnydale and stuff isn't, so the plot isn't followed. 
Or, one of my favourite kinds of fics, the "behind the scenes" type-stuff, where a fic just fills in the gap where an episode ended or whatever, which doesn't spoil anything other than the episode it's contained in. If you follow.

YES the S3 finale is amazing. Absolutely bloody brilliant. I'm trying to think about which is my favourite series ending and just can't do it. I mean, Prophecy Girl is the first truly excellent Buffy episode, and the one that made me continue watching (and for that I am eternally grateful), Becoming parts 1&2 are both really emotional, Graduation Day 1&2 are both absolutely EPIC (the fight scene in part 1... so good.), the fight against the Big Bad in S4 isn't the best, but the final episode of the season is AMAZING, the season 5 finale might be the best scene in all of Buffy (and, some would say, should have been the episode with which Buffy ended), the series 6 finale is extremely well done (but has a mixed opinon from the fandom) and the S7 finale is, well, pretty much the only reason to watch S7 at all X3

Also, I'm so, so thrilled about you being onto S4. I only hope you like it half as much as I do because I've hyped it up so much :D 
I like the second half better than the first, and while it has a few very poor episodes (Goodbye Iowa and The I In Team are both fairly boring, and Where The Wild Things Are is regarded to be possibly the worst episode ever), the good ones more than make up for them. Let me know what you think~

Yeah, Jenny/Giles is easily one of my favourite canon pairings. I'm not normally one for canon pairings (I find them a bit boring and predictible compared to the endless possibilities fanon offers), but I love loads of the canon Buffy couples. I have to say, I'm not a Buffy/Angel 'shipper myself, but I don't really like anyone Buffy ever gets with. 

Soulshipping? Well, I guess that make sense, but I have to say I like ours more :)
Haha, I love your Laharl/Neku 'shipname, it's brilliant, and DitzyAngelShipping is so perfect for Flonne and Colette. God, those two would be so perfect for each other; they're pretty much the same person. Needs crossover fic. I'm sure there's a good pairing name for Yuna/Flonne or Yuna/Colette (hell, Yuna/Colette/Flonne, though that one makes my head hurt); Preachyshipping?


----------



## Minish

Well, I've watched all the new Buffy I have, which means I'm halfway through series 2. :D I watched 11 episodes in one day... in which I also had school. Yeaahhhh...

And OH MY GOD Jenny/Giles is quite possibly the sweetest thing I've ever seen ever. And then I realise the bloody spoiler I got, and just... ;~;

Ahhh I really want to go see the musical episode. And it's in SERIES 6 argh that's ages away!

Argh, it's a shame you got spoiled for stuff as well, Danni. D: I've got spoiled for, let me think... three deaths, I think? Argh, it really sucks knowing somebody's going to die BEFORE you meet the character, you just look at them and try not to form any emotional attachment. Or at least, that's what I do. :P Really, I count knowing who _isn't_ going to die as a type of spoiler, I wish I'd just not found out about any of it. But I guess it could be worse.

Omg also Spike and Drusilla are pretty awesome characters. Especially Drusilla. Is it wrong that I find her adorable? o_O I think I'm warming up to Spike, I'll probably end up really liking him. So far though my favourite character is definitely Giles, who just makes me squee every time he enters a room, thanks Anthony Stewart Head for being so damn good at acting! And... wow... I think I actually like every single character. That's so unusual for me.

Especially Buffy. I'm really surprised I like her. I guess it's because she's less invulnerable in the second series, but somehow hearing "blonde, teenage vampire slayer", I didn't really think I would at all. XD

Anyway, rambling over. Must avoid reading fanfiction... I'm afraid I won't be able to stop myself between series, at least when my remaining 2 and 3 arrive I'll just be able to sit down and watch them all (I already have 4 and 5 waiting) without feeling the need to go look at TVTropes. XD


----------



## Dannichu

Haha, that's awesome, watching so much in one day. I think my best friend and I watched nearly all of series 4 in a single day, and I have this plan to one day to watch all of Buffy in a single week. I mean; seven seasons of Buffy, seven days in a week... that can't be a coincidence, can it? X3

Yup, Giles (and, of course, ASH) is absolutely bloody fantastic. And Spike's really fun in the early seasons, too. I might've mentioned this before, but I was watching... I think it was series 4, maybe early series 5, and my friend asked me who my favourite characters were and I said "The left-handed Brits and the lesbians. What does that say about me?". Hee.

God, I know what you mean... like I said, I did as you mentioned and tried not to form any emotional attachment to characters I knew would die and, oh god, I failed SO MUCH. I felt PHYSICAL PAIN. DX

Drusilla is brilliant and I love her. Apparently her actress is Australian, so massive props to her for pulling off such a fantastic Cockney accent (geeky trivia: apparently ASH gave James Marsters (Spike) accent lessons, which I think is adorable). 
And, well, for playing someone so totally mad without making it over-the-top. <3 Dru.

I really like Buffy, but (perhaps because she's the main character) I just never get as emotionally attached to her and her situations as I do with the others. But then I see something like this (which I must've linked you to before, but have it again! It's basically spoiler-free) and I fall in love with her all over again.

Nuuuu, avoid reading fanfiction. And the TVTropes paaaaaage~ How long'll it be till the other half of S2 arrives? I can't believe you've got nearly all the way up to S5 already; I can't wait to see how quickly you watch it all X3


----------



## Minish

XDD Oh wow... that would be a true Buffy marathon. Which you should TOTALLY DO even though it may be detrimental to your health!

Ahaha, other people who know I've started waching Buffy are honestly surprised I like Giles so much. Apparently _I'm_ British, so I'm not allowed to like British male actors. X3

;~; ARGH I can't believe so many characters will die. It's so not fair when a show not only makes really awesome, relatable characters, but then some of them are killed off! And I just realised, there are going to be more character deaths than I already know of... if they kill off certain characters I am _not_ going to be best pleased. By which I mean, snivelling in a corner like the emotional freak that I am~

Wow, that Cockney accent isn't real? Now that is very impressive. o_O And yeah, I saw that ASH had helped him with that, and I think it's very adorable as well. XD

I realised the startling similarities between Twilight and Buffy yesterday... or at least, Buffy/Angel and Bella/Edward. Seriously. Jealous vampire you can't be with, who sneaks into your room. Wonder where Meyer got that idea from. Except at least Angel is tolerable, Buffy is more than tolerable, it's not the entire focus of the show by any means, and it's not badly written. That video was hilarious!

I think (hopefully) it should arrive tomorrow. The first season was about a week or two late, and then the second one came as early as all heck, so I'm hoping for another miracle. And then the third should arrive in a few days... basically at the start of next week, I'm likely to be on the fourth series X3 Oh god I'm obsessed. But I had no idea Buffy was going to be this awesome! I wasn't _prepared_!


----------



## Dannichu

Well, I've managed to watch two seasons of 24 in three days before, which was fairly epic, and played through Tales of Symphonia almost non-stop as fast as I could (it took about 12 hours), so I think I could possibly do it. Hehe. 

Bwuh? British people aren't supposed to like British actors? If anything, I'd've thought that should make you like them _more._ I absolutely love how, in Buffy, "British" as an adjective means "stuffy". And, between Giles, Dru, Wesley and Spike, there's at least one English character in every episode. 
In S4, Spike and Giles have a conversation about Weetabix it's hilarious, made even funnier by the fact that they don't have Weetabix in the States, so most of the audience don't know what they're talking about X3

The only way I cope with character death is to hunt down loads and loads of really happy fanfics with them in. Guh, now I want to link you to a bunch of stuff, but I don't want to spoil anything. Muuuh.

Well, vampires as big, scary sexual predators is nothing new, but the way Joss subverts it by making Buffy aware of Angel being a little on the creepy side and forcing him to treat her like an equal is fairly nifty, while Meyer making Bella just fall under Edward's spell has been done to death. 

Hee; I hope it does come tomorrow~ (well; today) I know exactly what you mean about being unprepared for how great it is. I didn't know a lot about it (except the title of the show seemed a little silly), but my friend at uni forced me and another friend to watch it and it took a little while to get into (she didn't have the start of S1; the first episode we watched was The Puppet Show) but then we were both around her room every night demanding we watch more. XD

When you're done you need to force as many people as possible to watch it. Spread the Buffy!love. 

Also, when you're both done watching it all, we should make a BtVS club so we (well, mostly me) can take my hopeless ranting there. Or maybe a Whedon Club for Firefly-related discussions, too. As soon as you're done with Buffy, you should watch Firefly. It's _epic_. :3


----------



## Keltena

...just watched the first episode of S4, and I'm kind of afraid my mind is blown, so I'll leave you with this sentiment for now:

"So, how about a little reconnaissance?"
"You mean, where we sculpt and paint and stuff?"

*dies laughing*

Yes, we do need a Buffy club... OH RIGHT, THIS IS THE SHIPPING CLUB, ISN'T IT. Whoops. Uh... I think Willow and Oz are an adorable couple! Discuss! =D


----------



## Dannichu

Yaaay S4 love! I really like the first episode; the writers capture the feeling of being totally overwhelmed by uni really well. Though, I promise you, college lecturers are _nowhere near _as scary as all of Buffy's are.

I love Willow's line about the library; "I didn't want to hurt Giles' feelings, but outside of demons and monsters, the high school library didn't have the greatest selection". XD

Okay; Oz/Willow. I have many thoughts on them, which I will list for you now:

I like Oz, on paper, a lot. However, I cannot stand Seth Green at all, and this makes me like him a lot less than I think I otherwise would.

Oz and Willow look very, very similar. As in, they could pass for twins. This and the fact that they're not very physically affectionate makes me see them as siblings half the time, and then when they do kiss, it gives me a big "Uh!" response rather than thinking it's sweet.

While Oz is sweet and has a lot of funny lines and clearly cares about Willow a lot, the fact that he's so sarcastic and quiet means we don't *actually* know that much about him as a person.

This could be the result of reading too much fanfiction, as well as (minor spoiler?)  Willow eventually coming out not as bisexual, but a lesbian, and stressing the 'lesbian' part quite strongly, but lots of the scenes, especially with their developing relationship, seem not so much as Willow loving him as much as finding someone who loves _her_.

Aaaaand I ship Willow rather strongly with, uh, someone else. 
But! I still do like them well enough as a couple. I just have a couple of issues with it, and another pairing I like a lot more.


----------



## Minish

...I don't have enough time to make a proper, bigger post at the moment, but my second series finally arrived yesterday, and...








Knowing about character deaths before they happen doesn't make things any better. >_>; *just spent a good ten minutes wailing*


----------



## Dannichu

Okay, this hasn't been updated in a while, so you two must've watched a whole bunch more in the meantime!

Discuss shippinessGOGOGO!



Spoiler: late S2 of Buffy



God, I miss Jenny so much. She was so cool, but never got to be a main-enough character. I liked her more than Angel and even Cordelia, but she never got onto the credits (oh god, certain Buffy characters not making it onto the credits is something I could rant about for a _while_) and wasn't as developed as she should have been. I'd have especially loved to have seen her and Willow talk more, since she was her mentor - not just in computers, but was also the person who got her started on witchcraft, which is a pretty important part of Willowness. Plus, she and Giles were awesome and adorable and all other kinds of good-words.



People need to write more fanfiction with Vamp Willow in. I'm craving some but I've only found a handful of fics that I've read before. ):


----------



## Minish

I certainly have. :D Prepare for lots of thoughts and stuff, 'cause I'm half way through season 5! (Hopefully the second half should arrive tomorrow)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE this show is absolutely epic and I'm so bloody glad I went and watched it.

The only thing I've thought was naff so far was actually proved wrong, and that was Dawn. I wish they hadn't taken quite so long to get it out that everyone's memories were altered, because I actually thought they'd went and randomly introduced her. For the sole purpose of Buffy having a sister. >___< Seriously thought that sucked. But yeah, just got to the point where Buffy finds out the truth (which I think is an awesome plot twist, but I'm still a bit miffed about it anyway XD).

And oh. my. god. Buffy/Spike is absolutely awesome. I really love Spike so much as a character, and since I only had the first part of 5 with me during my week-long holiday, I rewatched pretty much every Buffy/Spike moment about three times, lulz. I just can't WAIT until I can watch the second part of 5. Just, eeee Spike. I love him.

Speaking of pairings, I love the way the show handles them. Seriously. I couldn't help constantly comparing Buffy/Angel with Twilight, for obvious reasons, and just... Buffy is so awesome in comparison. Buffy/Angel was never treated as SERIOUS BUSINESS, nor are vampires. Spike is regularly a complete idiot (and when he says something dark and dramatic, he then proceeds to do something like fall into a grave or get smacked in the face and fall over), minor vamps like Harmony are just absolutely awesome. I seem to be using the word 'awesome' a LOT in this ramble.

On the other characters... I've been spoilered for a couple of deaths which makes it sad, but I still can't help to love the other random pairings that are happening. As a real pagan and a non-straight girl I feel like I _have_ to like Tara and Willow/Tara, but I just... don't. Tara is really really boring. She's growing on me a bit, but it felt like she was introduced fairly randomly, and Willow/Oz was something I preferred by far. But I still love Willow (my favourite characters are probably her, Spike and Giles). <3

Buffy has never been as annoying as I thought she would, every character is brilliant (I really like Anya, which is strange, I thought I wouldn't, though I do wonder about how accepting they are of a former vengeance demon. XD) and every season has been fantastic, especially 2, 3 and 5 maybe simply for the character development and awesome Spike/Buffy.

Riley was even more boring than Tara, so I'm glad he's gone. >_> But I guess that was partly his reason for being, even though it backfired for Buffy. I can't WAIT to see the musical episode, and I might just go return to rewatching series 5 and then 2. :D

(Also, this show is awesome!)


----------



## Dannichu

Glad you're enjoying it X3

Oh god, DAWN. I'm not a Dawn fan (I actually can't think of anyone who is), and I'm so with you on the "totally not getting it" when she was first introduced. It was about three episodes in till I realized she was, uh, [spoilery things]. I'm slow XD
(though now, when I watch Restless, I marvel at the brilliance of the foreshadowing when Tara tells Buffy to "Be back before Dawn". I marvel at a lot of things in Restless because it's one of my absolute favourites)

You like Buffy/Spike? Reeeeeeally? Oh dear. Of all the pairings in Buffy, that has to be the one I hate the most. Actually, there is one I hate more, but I don't want to spoil anything, and you'll know it when it comes along (mid-series 7). I get series 5 and 6 muddled up a little in my head because I watched them for the first time right after one another, but certianly by mid-series 6, I loathed Spike. Not that I want to put you off him or anything, I just really don't like Spike in later seasons. 
(But it's not just me; the "Character Decay" page on TV Tropes used to be called "Spikeification")
Also, because these amuse me way too much, have a couple of motivational posters: This one first, then this one.

You're right, it's really sweet how well the writers handle all the pairings and how obviously they care about them. I utterly adore how pretty much all the Joss episodes (always the best ones) have loads of Willow and Tara in. Hush had Tara's intorduction, Who Are You? had the "I am you know/Yours" conversation and the "Big Flaming O" spell, Restless had Tara appear in every dream but Giles', as well as having Tara speak for the First, Family was *the* Tara episode, The Body had Tara acting as a pillar of strength to not just Willow but Buffy too... and just wait till you get to the musical episode XD
They care about other pairings, too... I just pay less attention to them because I am horribly biased.

Though, I warn you, season 6 is kind to _nobody's_ romantic relationships. Simply to watch it is to know pain.

Harmony is so excellent. I actually hate the way Spike treats her, but she's so funny - especially as the milkmaid in Willow's dream in Restless XD

You're not the first person to say Tara's boring and I'll admit that this makes me a very sad panda. She _was _introduced very suddenly, but it was because Seth Green quit the show with little-to-no warning, so the writers had to work around him, with stuff like New Moon Rising and such. 

And I don't think she's boring at all ): Admittedly she's not as funny as other characters (I actually struggle to think of a funny line of hers in all of S4 - "I'm not so good with the whole...[punches the air]" "...swimming?" is about the best it gets), but as far as characters go, I think she's really interesting. In a show full of women who are pretty much all-powerful and kick all kinds of ass, Tara stands out by adopting more traditionally feminine roles; the caregiver, the voice of reason, the comforter... but isn't made weak by doing so. If you've seen The Body (while not my _favourite_, I think I regard it as the _best _episode of Buffy), Joss shows how strong and nessesary Tara is within her role of comfort-giver. And the end of Tough Love (a late S5 ep) proved all the people who said Tara was "wimpy" so, so wrong.

And, with the constant comparisons to Oz - I really don't get how people can say she's boring compared to Oz. Sure, he was funny ("On the plus side, you killed the bench, which was looking pretty shifty"), but with his lack of emotions and monosyllabic responses, what did we really know about him?

Anya's fantastic, and she (along with Tara) are the only characters, I think, that get better in series 6. I never cared too much for her in series 4 (she didn't really *do* much except talk about sex), but she got some awesome screentime in series 5 (I really loved Triangle and, oh God, her speech in The Body reduces me to a wreck _every time_) and only gets better from there.
Also: IT MUST BE BUNNIES!!
(you'll get this once you see the musical ep)

Haha, nobody in the fandom likes Riley. With the exception of possibly Dawn and a character from series 7, he's the most-hated Buffy character there is. I don't really mind him (kind of like how I didn't really mind Angel; I didn't hate them, but certianly wouldn't go and hunt down fics with them in or anything), and my best friend really likes him, but general consensus is that he's a boring idiot and he and the Initiative as a whole should just go away.

Oh holy god, this reply is long. You got me started on talking about Tara and I just couldn't stop! D:

Is _is_ a good show XD What's your favourite episode so far?


----------



## Minish

I actually sort of like Dawn in a way -- maybe because she is so similar to my sister. XD Not to mention, her relationship with Buffy is pretty similar to my relationship to my sister... and she even LOOKS like her. Creepy.

Nooo Buffy/Spike is absolutely awesome. ;~; Aww, it makes me sad you don't like it, and it's horrible to hear of Spikeification. XD But I do know that thing that happens to him, or the gist of it, so I can imagine how that could make him into a hateable character. But I really love it at the moment. :/ In fact it's pretty much MADE season 5 for me. I guess it just depends on how they handle it from here, and if you say you hated him in later seasons... *sob*

Oh wow, I didn't know Seth Green quit the show -- that really does explain his sudden departure. XD Still, I would be fine with Tara's relatively abrupt entrance if it weren't for me disliking her as a character. I guess she's like you are with Angel -- I don't dislike her, but... she just doesn't interest me all that much.

It's not just that she isn't funny either, she's just... limp. I kind of get the feeling I'm missing something about her, like I miss some of her lines or something, because she just seems like such an... almost poor quality character in a way compared to, say, Anya, who as Xander's girlfriend has a fairly similar role (which is why I liked Triangle so much, where minor characters got a much bigger role). And compared to Oz, I really do find her boring -- Oz had _life_. He brought character into a scene by just being there, like everyone else does, and how Tara just does not. For me, anyway. XD;; I suppose I might start liking Tara if she does actually improve in series 6 (argh, I keep switching my usage of season and series X3)

Plus, I was kind of annoyed at how Willow was automatically lesbian, not bisexual. She was clearly attracted to Oz, and yet she was just some lesbian-in-waiting who hadn't realised it yet. :/

Yeah, I figured nobody would really like Riley. XP

Favourite episodes... well, pretty much a great deal of the Spikey ones in series 5. Especially Fool for Love, which I thought was really interesting. I can't really remember most of the names/episode distinctions for earlier seasons, since I've only rewatched episodes in series 5. D:

Also, I really wish I could go snooping around for mentions of Buffy on TVTropes, but it's just not worth the risk -- I got most of my spoilers from there... still, at least when I'm finished with the show, I have a LOT to be reading. XD


----------



## Dannichu

There are many moments in the series where I feel sorry for Dawn, but she's certianly nowhere near my list of favourite characters. Michelle Trachetenberg plays her well, and as the bratty younger sister she's *supposed* to be annoying, but.... eh. 
She also has stupid hair.

I'm happy for you that you like B/S; especially since it means there's a billion-and-one fics written for it that you'll enjoy, and I know loads of fangirls who absolutely adore the pairing (mostly becaus eof "the hotness of Spike" which I just don't understand, mostly because his cheekbones _terrify _me). But it's so, so not my cup of tea.

Heh, if you read/hear any interview with Joss Whedon about Seth Green, it's really obvious how much he resents him for just quitting with no warning. Apparently he wanted to "work on his film career". 

I think it's really weird that you think Oz brought energy to scenes while Tara didn't, because I kinda think the opposite. There's a nifty quote from Tara's Wiki article, hang on... here: "In an essay published in Salon, Stephanie Zacharek argued "gentle and sensible" Tara - more than any other character on Buffy - quietly and sympathetically stood for the right of all people to choose their own path and make their own mistakes. Zacherek writes, "Her soft, pearlescent voice and shy, doelike eyes didn't contrast with her resolve; they were a huge part of it.""

(please don't read character's Wiki articles unless you really want to spoil stuff horribly for yourself)

Triangle is one of my favourite episodes. Series 5 was kinda lacking in funny episodes, so Triangle was a breath of fresh air. Plus, Anya's fantastic.
I also quite like I Was Made to Love You, if only because of a single conversation between Anya and Tara that nearly reduces me to tears laughing every time because Anya's talking about how great capitalism is and how she wants to buy a gazelle or something, and Tara's talking about how she gets depressed when she goes online because everyone's spelling is bad and they're not really responding to what the other is saying and it's just so perfectly in-character for both of them and I adore it.

Yeah, the Willow becoming a lesbian without the possibility of her being bi was a little odd, and lots of people have commented on it. Especially since there are a couple of times even since getting with Tara officially where she comments on the sexiness of guys (Giles in Where the Wild Things Are (_such _a terrible episode) and Dracula in Buffy Vs. Dracula), but still makes her lesianism clear ("Hello? Gay now!"). Though Willow's definite lesbianism is _hilarious_ in the S7 episode Him. Oh, and in Checkpoint! "We're in love... We're lovers! Lesbian, gay-type lovers!" God, I love that scene so damn much X3
Tara actually never refers to herself as a lesbian (unlike Willow, who seems to do so at every opportunity for some reason), but it's hinted at more than enough; "He's cute, right? I mean, I'm not the one to judge..." and "You ever play 'Shiver me timber?'" "I'm not really much for the timber.".
Sorry. I'll stop quoting now.

Awww, now I feel bad because I always skip the Spike-centric episodes because they bore me. ><

I haven't made a definitve list, but my top, uh, bunch have to be: Hush (s4), Doppelgangland (s3), Once More, With Feeling (s6 - the musical ep!), A New Man (s4), Who Are You? (s4), Earshot (s3), Passion (s2), Band Candy (s3), Tabula Rasa (s6), The Body (s5), Family (s5), Selfless (s7 - such a good Anya ep), Something Blue (s4), Chosen (s7 - the finale). And more I can't think of. God, I haven't watched s2 in far too long.

Don't spoooooiiiiiil yourseeeeelf~


----------



## Minish

...you know, we should really make a Buffy fan club. XD I feel guilty for spamming this place up, even if it seems it's just us and Salamander who have posted for ages...

Yeah, I like Dawn in a 'good at being annoying' sort of way. I would probably dislike her as a person. XD And following on what you said earlier about opening credits -- it's so unfair that Seth Green and Michelle Hardtospellname got right in there. It took ages for Emma Caulfield! And you said Tara's actress doesn't get in there at all? D:

I have to admit I AM glad to be a B/S fan, what with all the fic and fans. It irritates me to no end when I fall in love with a rather obscure ship and have to listen to people bleating about one I really don't like at all. And his cheekbones did scare me at first, they're like RAZORS. o_o

I guess I _can_ see how Tara could be a good character; like I said, I just feel like I've missed something. Maybe it's just because I get annoyed at her personality -- my favourite female characters in shows like these have always been the outwardly strong ones like Buffy. I actually liked Faith maybe just for that reason, even though I HATED her to begin with. And I didn't trust her at all. I'm a little curious about Buffy/Faith, I'll have to see if I like the fic after finishing the show...

Aww, I think Series 5 was really funny. XD There were no centrally funny episodes, seeing as it was mostly OMG INITIATIOOON and OMG RILEY'S HUUUURT ALL THE FRICKING TIME but then again, you don't like Spike, and I think he made it really amusing.

I haven't seen I was Made to Love You, or at least if I have I've completely forgotten everything about it. But it sounds hilarious. X3 And reminds me that Emma Caulfield is such a great, believable actress. I would probably hate Anya if it weren't for that.

I thought that maybe Willow was actually bisexual, because it was never actually mentioned apart from 'Hello? Gay now!' and the like, but I thought that might be because she never really seemed to care about not being straight and didn't care about the terminology. It just annoys me that she's described as 'one of the most notable lesbian characters on TV in recent years' and stuff, when she _said_ she had a crush on Giles, had a massive crush on Xander, and would probably have stayed with Oz for ages. We saw nothing about her not enjoying sex with him, or not finding him attractive. >_>

Whoaa you are expert at remembering episode titles. XD I'm looking at them now, and I remember really liking Beer Bad, Something Blue and Band Candy, just from series 4 I think? I'll have to rewatch them all at some point. Oh, and the second and third series' finales were so amazingly awesome. Especially Graduation Day, which was AWESOME.


----------



## Dannichu

Yeah, we really should have a Buffy club. You may have noticed, but I managed to get our dear webmistress addicted (our week together was so much fun; "What do you want to do?" "Watch Buffy?" "Okay!"), and I've been watching episodes online with PK a lot recently, too; Butterfree's partway through S2 (though I showed her all my favourites, so she's seen bits from all over the place), and PK's watched everything in order and is about to watch the S5 finale (which, by the way, is amazing). And with you, me and Salamander it's enough for a *proper* club. :D

...but that does bring up the question of what would become of this club if we stopped discussing Buffy X3

I was so happy when Emma finally made it into the credits; especially because we get to see her _Fear, Itself_ bunny suit every episode! :D
Apparently, Anya's bunny fear only exists because Joss wanted to dress her up like a big rabbit XD
Amber Benson.... _does_ get to be in the credits eventually... guh. I don't really like talking about it.

The good thing about the massiveness of the Buffy fandom is that unless your pairing is really, _really_ obscure (or, for some reason, Willow/VampWillow), there's probably a decent number of fics for it. I might have said it before, but there are archives dedicated to specific aspects of specific pairings; it's crazy. There's so, so much W/T fanfiction, it's brilliant <333

I didn't really care too much for Faith either, but after _Who Are You?_ (the ep where Buffy and Faith swap bodies) made me realize how cool a character she is and on rewatching s3, I like her a lot more. 

I think the funniest s5 moment was in the third-to-last episode... which you may not have seen yet. It involves horses. And a winnebago. It's _awesome._
Right, if you haven't seen _I Was Made to Love You_, you won't have seen, uh, the third-to-end episode (nooo, my encyclopaedic knowledge of episode names fails me!). I can't wait till you get to see the musical ep; it's so, so great :3

Willow (from, I guess, mid series 4 onwards) _is_ gay. Her sexuality doing a complete 180 with no explanation (*cough except the hotness of Amber Benson, which in my mind is enough to turn anyone cough*) is a little odd, but it's made pretty clear, especially in later episodes, that she no longer has interest in guys (see: _Him_, _Hells Bells_). It's the _lack_ of explaination that's annoying :/

Heh; I own the big DVD boxset and like to watch my favourite episodes again and again (I've seen _Who Are You?_ more times than I can count because people ask me why my MSN screename is "Tiny, tiny babies!" and then drag I them off to watch it), so I know most of the ep names. I can actually, and this is beyond geeky, recite all the episodes in series 4 - in order X3

You liked Beer Bad? Haha, that's regarded to be one of the worst episodes, though (probably because of the most unsubtle "alcohol is bad" message ever seen on television). I thought it was pretty damn funny, though, if blatantly filler-y.
"What have we learned about beer?"
"Foamy."
Hee.

The second and third series finales are pretty awesome, but I absolutely adore _Restless_ (the last episode in s4, with the dreams). It's the only representation of dreams on TV I've ever seen that's anything like the dreams I have, and everything is so, so clever and it just _works_ and foreshadows stuff and every time I see it I love it more <333
And the series 5 finale is _epic._


----------



## Butterfree

Buffy discussion! :o I would be up for a Buffy club. :D Especially since most of this discussion isn't about shipping at all. You'd just have to use some spoiler tags. D:

I have to agree on Spike's cheekbones - I don't find him attractive at all. How I feel about Buffy/Spike remains to be seen, since all I've seen of it as a pairing is Once More, With Feeling and Something Blue (which probably doesn't _really_ count but good God was it hilarious and awesome).

Again from what little I've seen, Tara doesn't especially catch my attention, but for some reason I kind of like her anyway. She's just so... nice and likeable as a person, and while she's never seemed particularly interesting per se, I don't find her _un_interesting either. She's just there and is nice and lovable and has a pretty well-developed (from what I've seen) relationship and a lot of chemistry with Willow, and it makes me like her in a sort of passive way. If that makes any sense whatsoever.

...I'm rambling and have no basis to say much of anything about Tara after having seen about four episodes with her in them but whatever.

Sexuality can shift; it doesn't seem too unreasonable to me that Willow started out liking men and then became attracted to Tara and her sexuality afterwards continued to shift towards the lesbian end of the spectrum until she completely stopped feeling attraction to men (especially since, from a quick look at a list of episodes, the episodes Dannichu mentioned as having her explicitly uninterested in men both happen later than the ones she mentioned as having her comment on attractive men). I like that explanation because then I feel better about currently (i.e. after season one, where I am right now - season two is still downloading) kind of shipping her with Xander. <_< Usually I don't like childhood friend ships, but apparently they're special right now. And it feels really odd because I have _seen_ that they end up with other people and would not want them to get together then, but first-season Willow has such a crush on him I can't help it. D:


----------



## Dannichu

I made a club! :D

(go post in it; I'll be so sad if it dies. I _never_ make new threads)


----------



## Keltena

*squees over Buffy club*

Shipping shipping shipping... uh... hm. *tosses a meme at people* IT PROVOKES SOME SORT OF MINDLESS DISCUSSION OKAY

You just choose a fandom, and list your...

One True Pairing Ship:
Canon Ship:
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship:
"You're one sick bastard" Ship:
"I dabble a bit" Ships:
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship:
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship:
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship:
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship:
"When all is said and done" Ship:

Filled it out for Buffy, aaand:



> One True Pairing Ship: Xander/Anya
> Canon Ship: Giles/Jenny
> "If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: ...I can't really say Buffy/Angel, can I...?
> "You're one sick bastard" Ship: Angelus/Anyone
> "I dabble a bit" Ships: Buffy/Xander
> "It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Giles/Ethan
> "Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Buffy/Faith
> "Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Xander/Oz
> "Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Buffy/Angel
> "When all is said and done" Ship: Xander/Cordelia


discuss. rant. be generally crazy 'shippers.

C:


----------



## Coloursfall

oooh a meme.  Time for more FMA geekage that nobody reads~

*One True Pairing Ship: *Edward/Alfons
*Canon Ship:* Hohenheim/Trisha
*"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship:* Edward/Winry (bite me)
*"You're one sick bastard" Ship:* Nina/Anyone
*"I dabble a bit" Ships:* Alphonse/Winry
*"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship:* Kimbley/Edward
*"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship:* Envy/Greed
*"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship:* Roy/Alfons
*"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship:* Roy/Riza
*"When all is said and done" Ship:* Roy/Edward

weee.


----------



## Dannichu

Okay, I'm gonna have to do this for Buffy also:

One True Pairing Ship: Willow/Tara
Canon Ship: W/T again? My other favourite canon 'ship is Anya/Xander, but only up to mid-series 6.
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Willow/Kennedy
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Spike/Tara
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Buffy/Tara, Anya/Tara, Faith/Buffy
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Giles/Ethan X3
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Spike/Angel
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Jenny/Faith (I couldn't think of any non-terrifying ships that made less sense)
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Willow/Oz
"When all is said and done" Ship: ...can I say Willow/Tara again?

That was fun. Oh god, Giles/Ethan shouldn't be supported by canon so much; it's scary D:

You should post this over at the Buffy club, too :3


----------



## Keltena

Haha, I read your random FMA things. xD Never understood the HAET for Ed/Win, but she is pretty much better with Al, so... *shrug* (Though Roy/Ed will probably never stop squicking me out. D8)

Ffff, I haven't shown you that Xander/Oz fic yet, have I? It's the most awesomely, hilariously in-character crackfic ever~ 8D Here. It's bizarre and canonically nonsensical and it has the best characterization I've seen so far for both of them.

*does Tales of Symphonia due to being a scary fangirl*

One True Pairing Ship: Zelos/Colette
Canon Ship: Yuan/Martel
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Kratos/Raine
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Genis/Regal
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Colette/Presea, Sheena/Lloyd, Raine/Harley...
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Zelos/Kratos 
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Lloyd/Presea
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Kratos/Colette
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Zelos/Sheena
"When all is said and done" Ship: Lloyd/Zelos

...I. Need a life. Anyone selling one for cheap?


----------



## Dannichu

(Sorry FMC; I'm not knowledgeable enough about FMA to make a coherent comment ):)

Oh my GOD, that fic was so, so awesome. I utterly adore the idea of Xan and Oz getting stoned together, it's fantastic, and Xander's thoughts about Oz were incredibly in-character - I love the Laws of Guydom X3

The line "he'll have a really polite, British stroke" actually made me burst out laughing. I've said it before, but I *adore* that, in the Buffyverse, "British" is an adjective meaning "polite, but stuffy". 
...and the idea of Xander thinking of Micheal Stipe. Oh, god, that one'll stay with me.

I want a treehouse and pirate hats :D

Oooh, I'll do ToS too~

One True Pairing Ship: Zelos/Lloyd
Canon Ship: Kratos/Anna
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Kratos/Raine
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Lloyd/Kratos
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Colette/Presea
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Regal/...anyone?
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Yuan/Kratos
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Raine/Martel
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Zelos/Sheena
"When all is said and done" Ship: Sheena/Raine

...our responses are bizzairely similar. Cool.


----------



## Keltena

They're the perfect two people to discuss the laws of guydom, really. Their brains just work along the right lines, especially Xander. And all the little touches, like Oz insisting on the quotation marks and whatnot~

...Raine/Martel. Oh, man. xD They could, like, be horrible cooks together and scare the hell out of Kratos. NEW OTP. (Though I still love to entertain the idea that Harley = Raine's ex.)

*keeps the ball rolling even though there are, like, not a lot of 'ships in Disgaea*

One True Pairing Ship: Laharl/Flonne
Canon Ship: ...Rozalin/Adell, I guess...?
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Etna/Laharl
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Laharl/Vyers
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Etna/Flonne, Adell/Yukimaru
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Gordon/Kurtis
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Lamington/Vyers
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Adell/Axel (yeah, I have headcanon for this)
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Etna/Vyers
"When all is said and done" Ship: Prinny!Kurtis/Big Sis Prinny, clearly

(off-topic but I just noticed your sig. God, those French people. And you! How dare you be un-American, Danni! >|)


----------



## Dannichu

"Prinny!Kurtis/Big Sis Prinny"

Yesssss. So good.

Hehe, I love the idea of Raine/Martel, mostly because they're more or less the same person (though I can't really imagine Martel kicking someone in the face), just separated by a massive time barrier.

Haha, I've read every combination of Raine and the Asgard crew; Raine/Harley, Raine/Linar and Raine/Aisha. Good times XD

Umm, to pick another fandom with enough possible pairings to make it worthwhile... oh, screw it, I'll do a combination of my favourite musicals (Rent, Wicked, Ave Q):

One True Pairing Ship: Glinda/Elphaba
Canon Ship: Angel/Collins
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Benny/Maureen
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Kate Monster/Trekkie Monster
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Rod/Nicky, Fiyero/Boq
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Glinda/Nessa
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Mimi/Benny
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Christmas Eve/Kate Monster (don't hate me)
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Mark/Roger
"When all is said and done" Ship: Christmas Eve/Brian

Hee!


----------



## Keltena

Raine and Martel would really have a great time getting together and talking about the people they know. "I know, right? I have exactly the same problem with Lloyd..." etc., etc.~

Never considered Glinda/Nessa, but... hmmm. Interesting...

Fandoms fandoms fandoms... oh let's say Persona 3 since I'm addicted

One True Pairing Ship: Yukari/Mitsuru
Canon Ship: Junpei/Chidori
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Minato/Chihiro (did happen for me, and her clinginess was _terrifying_ ; ;)
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Ken/Shinjiro
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Mitsuru/Akihiko/Shinjiro
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Ryoji/Aigis
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Minato/Ryoji
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Minato/Akinari
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Akihiko/Junpei
"When all is said and done" Ship: Minato/Everyone

(have you played P3, Danni? Because if not, I highly recommend it.)


----------



## surskitty

SO GUYS

THOUGHTS ABOUT KH PAIRINGS~~?


----------



## Tailsy

Can't ship anyone in KH, I just think DISNEY and my brain stops there.


----------



## surskitty

this hurts me inside


----------



## Dannichu

Uh, I never really 'shipped anyone within KH, not massively, although it's a fun universe to just have all the Final Fantasy characters together, so you can ship people from different games willy-nilly.

I ship _everyone_ on Torchwood. I grin like a loon every time one of them suggests they all have an orgy.


----------



## Keltena

Mm... KH? I like Roxas and Demyx~ And also Roxas and Axel. And Roxas and Riku. All for different reasons mind you. ARE YOU SENSING A PATTERN HERE?

...uhm. I can also go for Sora/Kairi/Riku, kinda. But not any two combined. I think I'm the only person in the universe who isn't head over heels for Soriku, but I dunno, I just... don't really feel any of that stuff.

Buuut Roxas and Demyx because total bromance there. Really. And Roxas and Axel because d'awww I like it onesided (on Axel's side) but you _could_ make it established too. And I like Roxas and Riku kinda sorta because you've got the whole Sora-Riku-Roxas-Axel thing going on and Riku and Roxas are really the most, idk, angry and stuff of that group so they kinda fit.

/rambling

(does that answer your question? :D)


----------



## surskitty

I don't ship any of the Disney characters ever and I barely ship the others but I keep ending up with subtext-y ficbits so!

I have a soft spot in my heart for Roxas/Demyx (... and XigDem, LuxDem, and as of last night, apparently Demyx/Marluxia and I don't even KNOW how that got there) and Riku/Roxas.  sigh I LIKE BAD ENDINGS.  JUST NOT ROXAS/AXEL OR ROXAS/XION OR AXEL/XION TYPE BAD ENDINGS.  Adorable pairings need happy endings :< this is probably since KHR fandom has completely killed my interest in usually-fluffy things ending tragically since in 90% of all Yamamoto/Gokudera or Gokudera/Tsuna fic 



Spoiler: beginning of future arc



TSUNA DIES, GOKUDERA GOES CRAZY, YAMAMOTO IS GOKUDERA'S SUICIDE WATCH FOR THE REST OF THEIR VERY BRIEF LIVES


 and that's just ... come on guys please stop with that particular form of angst
it makes me sad inside
Gokudera should be fighting with Yamamoto over who is the BESTEST RIGHT-HAND-MAN EVER and Gokudera should be desperately trying to convince Tsuna he's competent and Tsuna should be trying to get Gokudera and Yamamoto to GET ALONG THEY'RE BOTH HIS BEST FRIENDS IT'S OKAY HONEST please put down the explosives Gokudera
My tastes for any combination of Axel/Roxas/Xion are pretty similar for my tastes of any combo of Tsuna/Yamamoto/Gokudera: stupid antics are a++, angst is depressingly canon and 90% of fic ends up involving it, confrontations over their GIANT FUNDAMENTAL ISSUES (Axel is a big fat liar; Gokudera is an insecure little jerk; Roxas and Yamamoto are both GIANT FRIENDLY IDIOTS though in completely different ways; Xion is a true existential hero) are super awesome.  But only if they're done in ways that don't involve anyone dying.  That's not cool.  If I wanted deathfic I'd be reading stuff that doesn't involve any of those pairing groups.


Actually, I kind of see Axel as angriiiiiier though Roxas has no tolerance for bullshit ever.  He's still pretty happy fluffy Sora-clone (and man didn't Days hurt me for that @_@ I LIKED SOCIOPATH-ROXAS I guess I will just have to stick with being fond of sociopath-Demyx.  At least _that_'s still fairly likely.) while Axel is ... a very desperate stray puppy.  He might refuse to acknowledge that he peed behind the couch but he means well and wants attention foreverrrrr
MEANWHILE back on Roxas/Riku (Axel/Sora's similar too and also A++ and recently I found an Axel/Kairi fic that was awesome!  What is this!) Roxas is all like WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT and Riku's like ... ; ; I AM LONELY AND DARK AND YOU ARE VAGUELY LIKE MY BFF AND I MUST _DEFEAT YOU!!_ and meanwhile they're both idiots


none of the preceding post accurately describes my opinions on this

(BUT YES)


----------



## Keltena

Noo, I agree Axel is angrier, it's just like you said, Roxas does not tolerate idiocy and if you stick him and Riku together I feel like sparks would _fly._ Axel/Sora~~ I have this friend who adores RikuRoku and sees it as Riku seeing Sora in Roxas, buut I've never seen it that way, just as two people who have some issues to work out and some stuff in common; Axel/Sora on the other hand <3 Definitely replacement stuff there. And I mean, Axel's dying scene...? Ye-ah.

That AxelKairi fic... ohman <3 The thing about the hearts missing and everything... just, squee. I love people who make slightly weird stuff like that work. It's cool~

Roxas/Demyx is just all "dude, we're surrounded by crazy people, wanna go chill?" Uh, or something. I dunno. It's cool though! :D

(YAY)


----------



## Minish

I cannot _stand_ any KH fic I've ever read that involves anyone in Organisation XIII. They annoyed the absolute hell out of me and the whole Axel/Roxas pairing drives me up the _wall_ just because it's EVERYWHERE.

I know that's a pretty bad reason to dislike it, but I just hate Organisation XIII and wonder why the hell such a flat, disinteresting, lame-ass plot arc can get so much attention.

The first game, on the other hand, was cute _as_. :3 And Sora/Kairi/Riku is really awesome. I think I'm actually a fan of Riku/Kairi more than I am of Sora/Kairi. Sora/Riku is kind of cute if it focuses more on the friendship aspect. I think 95% of all KH fic ever is proper slash though, and I haven't seen much Sora/Riku anyway.

Goddamn that stupid Organisation. :/ It really puts me off going too deeply into the fandom at all.


----------



## surskitty

See, one of the great things about OXIII is that there are giant plot holes everywhere.  Pretty much all of them lack a backstory (though 



Spoiler: 358/2 DAYS



Axel and Saix were apparently bff until Axel dumped Saix


, 



Spoiler: BBS spoilers ha



Xigbar and Lexaeus and Xaldin were SECURITY GUARDS pfft though I am still assuming they're scientists too since year, and Zexion was adopted by a guy who is quite possibly Sora's dad until Even/Vexen was like ... WAIT.  WHY IS TINYSCIENTIST FOLLOWING A KEYBLADE MASTER AROUND Ienzo get back over here


) so people can make stuff up.  It's fun.  And they all have ACTUAL PERSONALITIES by this point so \o\ /o/

It is a lame-ass plot arc but that is super okay.  FFVII has how many fans?  It sucked ass.  But hey!  



Spoiler: BBS AGAIN omg I love spoiler posts



ZACK IS IN BIRTH BY SLEEP FUCK YEAH wait why is he yet again on the console _I don't own_




Riku/Kairi is nearly always better than Sora/Kairi or Sora/Riku, yeah, but that's mainly because the Riku/Kairi fans are consistently SoRiKai fans who're at the moment going for RiKai and not so much of the Sora.  Both of the other two are often filled with RABID FANGIRLS


Also Demyx/Roxas, like all Demyx pairings, is impossible to take seriously.  I would not be surprised if he would try to buy Roxas dinner to get Roxas to do his work for him.  O WAIT HE DOESN'T HAVE TO Demyx please stop forcing Roxas to do everything for you you lazy bum


----------



## Keltena

*is spoiled for 358/2 buuut doesn't care that much*

Demyx/Roxas might be a little hard to take seriously, but who needs SRS BZNS ANGST PAIRINGs all the time? =\ Though I'm currently mad at Demyx because I GOT ALL THE CHESTS IN THAT MISSION YOU JERK GIVE ME THE SOMETHING GOOD

okay, crossover time. Neku/Roxas, Neku being from TWEWY. I swear they would be perfect together, they'd always be all "I know, right!?", why doesn't anyone believe meeee?


----------



## surskitty

Did you check the BBS spoilers?  They are _totally awesome_ and almost entirely NOT PLOT RELEVANT so.  I mean like IENZOOOOOOO omg I would hug him foreverrrrr

I don't even like angst in my angsty pairings.

DEMYX IS A LAZY BUM AND ALSO A JERK relatedly I had tons of trouble getting Luxord to get off his ass and GIVE ME THE DAMN REWARD I SYNTHESIZED WHAT YOU WANTED ME TO.


I've never played TWEWY.  >D


----------



## Keltena

From LJ~ x3

_Pick up to 15 OTPs.
Describe them in 15 words or less.
Have your flist guess the OTP._

I have my doubts about how possible these will be to guess, but who knows. I did use a few more or less quotes, so... *shrug* Fandoms are, in no particular order, Tales of Symphonia, Persona 3, Exit Fate, Buffy, Disgaea, and TWEWY.

*1. *Sparks fly in a bad way... until they realize that they're basically the same person.
*2.* We have more in common than we thought - we have to take a bath together!
*3. *Snuggles and kittens and magic, oh my! You could never be a demon~
*4. *Even if they lie to everyone around them, they've gotta stick together.
*5. *Tsundere plus ditz? Come on, now - you can't deny you're being sweet to her.
*6.* Just hormones, or does something in him see something in her, and vice versa?
*7. *I trust you, but apologies aren't enough. How do I know who you _really_ are?
*8. *For all you act, you're really a good person. I trust you, you know that?
*9.* Death is inevitable for all. I'm glad it - no, he - came for me early.
*10.* No, I don't think you can change. I think you're an evil, crazy bitch, actually.
*11. *Eight years is a long time? Not long enough to stop me loving you.
*1**2. *You've got his love, and he's got yours. No room for me, huh?
*13. *Together from the start, two can still become three. A voice of reason isn't bad.
*14. *No matter the circumstance, he's the first thing on my mind. Unnecessary? No, it's not.
*15. *An imperfect imitation? Not from her point of view... can't you love her, too?

Let's guess each other's crazy pairings!


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe! I know what 3 is! :D <33
And I think 8 is Lloyd/Zelos, though 7 kinda fits?

Oh, I am _bad_ at this; can you label which fandom each pairing is from to make it a little easier? 'Cause I'm stumped at the moment and feel really silly x3


----------



## Keltena

Haha, you got 8 right. And ffft, three is obvious but it's so made of adorable I couldn't make it not-obvious.

...sure. *labels fandoms*

*1. *Sparks fly in a bad way... until they realize that they're basically the same person. (Exit Fate)
*2.* We have more in common than we thought - we have to take a bath together! (Persona 3)
*3. *Snuggles and kittens and magic, oh my! You could never be a demon~ (Buffy - guess by Danni~)
*4. *Even if they lie to everyone around them, they've gotta stick together. (Symphonia)
*5. *Tsundere plus ditz? Come on, now - you can't deny you're being sweet to her. (Disgaea)
*6.* Just hormones, or does something in him see something in her, and vice versa? (Buffy)
*7. *I trust you, but apologies aren't enough. How do I know who you _really_ are? (TWEWY)
*8. *For all you act, you're really a good person. I trust you, you know that? (Symphonia - guessed by Danni~)
*9.* Death is inevitable for all. I'm glad it - no, he - came for me early. (Persona 3)
*10.* No, I don't think you can change. I think you're an evil, crazy bitch, actually. (Buffy)
*11. *Eight years is a long time? Not long enough to stop me loving you. (Exit Fate)
*1**2. *You've got his love, and he's got yours. No room for me, huh? (Symphonia)
*13. *Together from the start, two can still become three. A voice of reason isn't bad. (Persona 3)
*14. *No matter the circumstance, he's the first thing on my mind. Unnecessary? No, it's not. (Ace Attorney)
*15. *An imperfect imitation? Not from her point of view... can't you love her, too? (Symphonia)

Do your own? *puppydog eyes~*

...ohh, btw, is that signature a House quote? I know I've heard it before.


----------



## Minish

Danni's quote was said by Giles, wasn't it? I can't remember it ever happening in the show, but I heard it in my head with his voice, so yeah. Either I'm right or I am too obsessed with Buffy. XD

Salamander: 7 is Neku/Joshua? And I suppose 14 is Phoenix/Edgeworth? I pretty much forget other PW ships exist, so I might be wrong there. X3

...I wanna do it too, but I can't think of 15 ships I really like... so I'm gonna do the other one, for Buffy! Since I don't think I've done it yet.

One True Pairing Ship: Buffy/Spike
Canon Ship: Uh... Buffy/Spike.
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Would have said Giles/Anya, but... I... I... I kind of like it after it happened in TR @_@ Okay, Spike/Anya. Yeah, I know. X3
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Angelus/anyone, I suppose.
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Buffy/Xander
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Giles/Ethan! And Giles/Buffy to a (very) certain degree.
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Buffy/Faith
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Drusilla/Vamp!Willow. I have no idea. But it would be glorious.
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Willow/Tara, Buffy/Angel
"When all is said and done" Ship: Xander/Dawn


----------



## Keltena

Durr, it's Giles. Of course. Yeah, I remember now.

Yeah, you got both of those right.

Ffft, Drusilla/Vamp Willow. xD That is lovely. Just lovely.

And Xander/Dawn seems like it might be cute.. Still a diehard Xander/Cordelia shipper though (whyyyy did she have to leave D:)


----------



## Minish

Aww, I adored Xander/Cordelia as well. :( I started to like her much more than I ever thought I would. They were _so_ adorable together.

Xander/Dawn is so obvious in the Season 8 comics (to me, at least, though since Buffy/Xander apparently becomes canon...), has anyone read any of it? It's absolutely crazy, but occasionally very good. I especially like how it keeps putting characters together that had little to no contact in the show, like the Giles/Faith team. <3

EDIT: Oh crap, I just realised we specifically made a Buffy club to avoid digression. XD *is a dolt*

Well, uh... uh... I started watching Avatar! And it's awesome and sorta shippy! :D;


----------



## Dannichu

I replied to this and then my reponse got deleted and I'm just not happy )<

Right, Salamander's pairings!

I think 4 is Colette/Zelos?
I could be very wrong, but is 5 Flonne/Etna?
6 has gotta be Willow/Xander.
10 has me very confused. Faith/Buffy? Spike/Buffy?
12, I have no idea.
And I am going to guess that 15 _might_ be Colette/Mithos?

I wish I could do some of my own, but I really, _really_ suck at the whole "cryptic" thing.

Haha, Giles/Ethan is so good. I don't think I've ever read it, but I love it all the same. (hehe XD)
Dru/Vamp Willow is a fantastic idea. I'm not entirely sure how it would work, given how Vamp Will's a sadist and I don't think Dru's submissive enough, but still; who cares? I wish there was more Vamp Willow fic. She's almost always paired with Vamp Xander or Angel, and that's nowhere near as fun ):


----------



## Keltena

Dannichu said:


> I replied to this and then my reponse got deleted and I'm just not happy )<
> 
> Right, Salamander's pairings!
> 
> I think 4 is Colette/Zelos?
> I could be very wrong, but is 5 Flonne/Etna?
> 6 has gotta be Willow/Xander.
> 10 has me very confused. Faith/Buffy? Spike/Buffy?
> 12, I have no idea.
> And I am going to guess that 15 _might_ be Colette/Mithos?
> 
> I wish I could do some of my own, but I really, _really_ suck at the whole "cryptic" thing.
> 
> Haha, Giles/Ethan is so good. I don't think I've ever read it, but I love it all the same. (hehe XD)
> Dru/Vamp Willow is a fantastic idea. I'm not entirely sure how it would work, given how Vamp Will's a sadist and I don't think Dru's submissive enough, but still; who cares? I wish there was more Vamp Willow fic. She's almost always paired with Vamp Xander or Angel, and that's nowhere near as fun ):


4 - Correct.
5 - Nope, sorry. :( Etna's not nearly as tsundere as the character I was thinking of...
6 - Actually... not. I semi-quoted on this one, so if you remember your quotes well enough...
10 - Ahaha. It's a weird pairing to be sure, but one episode (which I paraphrased a scene of there) caught my heart in regards to it.
12 - involves some fanon. Think resentment, a lot of it. And someone who feels left out.
15 - is a weird onesided pairing that I should go to hell for remotely liking. But you were close!

Aw, c'mon, you can be cryptic! You don't even have to do it the way I did, just say what you think of the pairings or quote something from the fandom! :D

Giles/Ethan should be everyone's "car crash but can't look away" 'ship. Really. And oh that motivational~

Vamp!Willow and Drusilla could be all disturbingly calm and "oooh"-type stuff around each other, you know? It would be awesome. And... what, Vamp!Willow/_Angel?_ Nonononono.


----------



## Dannichu

Uh, is 6 Xander/Cordelia, then?
Could 15 be Martel/Mithos? Tabitha/Mithos? Someone/Mithos?

I'll come back to the others when it's not 3am and I can actually think properly.
And again, when I'm capable of actual coherent thinking I might do something similar with my favourite pairings; maybe invent 'shipping names for them.
ExtraFlameyShipping <333

Well, to be fair, Vamp Willow/Angel is technically canon. In a torturous, non-con kind of way. 
I shouldn't love the idea of Willow/Vamp Willow as much as I do. In my defense, that's pretty canon, too D:
And I've found a couple of Vamp Willow/Vamp Tara fics and loved them. I love anyone who writes about a Vampire version of Tara because just the idea of it is hilarious.


----------



## Keltena

Xander/Cordelia and Tabatha/Mithos, yeah. Haha, I'm weird.

ffffft. 

...Vamp Tara? Epic.
Though I'm also a Wil/Vamp!Wil fan. A pretty big one. Just... two Willow. omfg.


----------



## Keltena

doublepostohnoes

I, uh. Come bearing crack. Enjoy it? Maybe?

List ten characters from whatever fandoms, and answer the questions...

1. Jade (Tales of the Abyss)
2. Zelos (Tales of Symphonia)
3. Mitsuru (Persona 3)
4. Neku (TWEWY)
5. Terra (FFVI)
6. Angel (Exit Fate)
7. Ethan (Last Scenario)
8. Franziska (Ace Attorney)
9. Euphemia (Code Geass)
10. Kyon (Haruhi Suzumiya)

*1. Describe the children of #3 and #7? Are they good parents?*
Uh... Mitsuru and Ethan. Um... I don't think they'd be bad parents. Ethan'd probably be kind of distant, and Mitsuru would be demanding, so uh...

And... I guess they'd probably be blond or redheads. Neither is exactly a dominant gene, right?

*2. Describe #5 and #1's first kiss.*
Terra/Jade? xD Ooh... I'm inclined to think Terra initiated. Maybe Jade's a scientist studying her, and she knows he's really a good person? Something something, idk lol.

*3. How would #2 react to if #6 is pregnant with #10's baby?*
Uh... pedophilia, lol? Then again, Zelos isn't really weirded out by that kinda stuff so...

*4. How does #8 convince #7 to go with him/her on a date?*
I don't think Franziska/Ethan would work out, period... And she'd probably threaten him with her whip, regardless of how effective that method is.

*5. Where would #9 and #6 go for their honeymoon? How is #4 going to sabotage their honeymoon?*
Euphie and Angel (again with the pedophilia!) are having a honeymoon, uh... somewhere near that forest clearing where Jovian took Daniel and Angel. Euphie would like it too. And Neku clearly just dislikes fuzzy feelings (and is freaking creeped out), soooo he, uh... probably talks to them instead of doing anything drastic, actually. God Neku, why so boring all of a sudden?

*6. #6 is in love with #1. #3 confesses his/her love to #6. Whom would #6 pick? Does #8 think s/he made the right choice?*
Translation: Angel is in love with Jade, and Mitsuru confesses her love. Angel would pick Jade, I'd think, due to not being twice his age for one thing, and because, I dunno, they're not a perfect match but it could work. Franziska would not give a damn. But maybe she hooks up with Mitsuru. That would be... really pretty hot.

*7. #5 and #2 must pretend to be a married couple. Why?*
Ffffft. Zelos probably wants to avoid fangirls for some reason, and Terra's just good-natured and willing to help. Man... that would not end well.

*8. #10 is moving in with #9. What do they fight about the most?*
I don't think Euphemia would appreciate Kyon's sarcasm. =c And they're just kind of... opposites in several ways, so.

*9. How will #4 prove his/her love to #1?*
NEKU/JADE OH GOD Dx

Um... by being his partner in the Reaper's Game once Jade goes back in time and kills himself as an infant like he suggested? No, wait, that wouldn't make any sense... oh let's just skip this one, seriously.

*10. #7 and #4. Love at first sight?*
Er no. Ethan isn't exactly a love person at all, let alone love at first sight. He's also about twice Neku's age. Also Neku probably wouldn't give a damn.

*11. What would #2 give #9 for Valentine's Day?*
Something sweet, no doubt. He might use his influence to make laws not discriminate against elevens, she'd appreciate that. This pairing is actually really fluffy... of course, he'd also get her chocolate and flowers and spoil her.

*12. Under what circumstances could #3 and #5 have a happy end?*
Mitsuru and Terra... well, I think if they both overcame their hangups and learned what was worth living for, they could be happy. So just... moving on, and growing as people are the requirements.

*13. What would #8 like to change about #10? Does #10 approve?*
Franziska wants Kyon to stop snarking at her and _especially_ stop being so goddamn lazy. Kyon does not approve. Period.

*14. #2 and #7 are together. Who is more protective of the other?*
Zelos and Ethan... sheesh, why did I put Ethan on here? Ethan would probably be pretty protective, assuming he trusted Zelos fully, but not the same for Zelos. Ethan's lost a lot, so he'd be protective, yeah.

*15. Who is first going to say "I love you", #1 or #9?*
Euphie, definitely. Jade isn't just going to tell a sixteen-year-old he loves her (it's far from proper), but Euphemia's all about POWER OF LOVE and would ttly be cool with that kind of relationship, I think.

*16. Describe #10 and #4's perfect romantic outing.*
They go observe their peers and snark about it over dinner. New OTP~

*17. Who suffers from pre-wedding jitters, #3 or #8? How does bridesmaid/best man #10 soothe them?*
Mitsuru is far more likely than Franziska; or at least, she'd hide it much worse. I'm really liking this Mitsuru/Franziska thing, actually :D And Kyon would... uh, I dunno. After he gets over the "whoa lesbians" thing, he'd probably just give them straight advice.

*18. #6 is a secret admirer. What presents will they make the wo/man of their dreams?
*I think just writing a nice letter would be Angel's style.

*19. #3 and #4 are your OTP. Make a name for the pairing.*
Uhhhh... Nekuru? Mitseku? IT DOESN'T WORK THAT WAY D:

...can I just call it Neku/Mitsuru? Pretty please?

*20. #1 and #8 are friends with benefits. Will anything come of this?
*Ffffft what. xD I think there might be some foolishly foolish feelings on Franziska's part, but I don't think Jade would want to take anything further. And that's assuming they already took it this far. 


...yeah. I am an endless barrel of memes, in case you hadn't noticed!


----------



## Minish

I totally shouldn't be doing this as I'm very busy, but MEMES ARE THE MOST IMPORTANT THINGS IN THE WORLD so I will anyway. :D

Just gonna do it with Buffy and Avatar characters, since I'm currently very obsessed with them and couldn't imagine doing anything else.

1. Buffy (Buffy)
2. Aang (Avatar)
3. Katara (Avatar)
4. Giles (Buffy)
5. Zuko (Avatar)
6. Willow (Buffy)
7. Xander (Buffy)
8. Toph (Avatar)
9. Spike (Buffy)
10. Sokka (Avatar)

1. Describe the children of #3 and #7? Are they good parents?
Katara would be a good mother, and I can really see Xander being a good parent as well! Their children would be well-behaved and awesome. :D And they'd be prettiful as well~

2. Describe #5 and #1's first kiss.
Zuko/Buffy. Wow. That would be interesting, and I can see it happening since Zuko is kind of similar to Spike... Buffy would probably corner him or something and they'd be all melodramatic and seducey. That... may only be because I can imagine it being very hot. 8D;

3. How would #2 react to if #6 is pregnant with #10's baby?
XD "You... knocked up some random witch girl? _WTF_?" Aww, Sokka and Willow would be totally cute together. But Aang would be creeped out. ;_;

4. How does #8 convince #7 to go with him/her on a date?
"I know you're not _fully_ blind, but... you gotta admit, it's pretty cool, isn't it?" Apparently this would be convincing.

5. Where would #9 and #6 go for their honeymoon? How is #4 going to sabotage their honeymoon?
Spike/Willow, Giles.
XDD Oh wow. They'd go somewhere really romantic. Like Rome or something. And Spike would buy her lots of nice things while Willow dragged him around all the places of interest. And Giles would, obviously, just to hijack it because he thinks it's a terrible idea... he'd impersonate a museum guard, use a bad fake accent, and try and convince them to leave eachother. This... would have been an awesome, crack-filled episode (and Giles/Anya is supposed to be cringeworthy...)

6. #6 is in love with #1. #3 confesses his/her love to #6. Whom would #6 pick? Does #8 think s/he made the right choice?
So... Willow's in love with Buffy. Katara confesses her love for Willow (happy lesbian lover times all round, then). Hmm... Willow would probably be very confused and would spend ages deciding what to do... I guess in the end, though, she'd try to explain to Katara that she loves Buffy. Toph would be like "...uh, I don't really care, but if Katara likes you, then just be with her. At least then you have someone". ...Good advice, Toph. Cheers.

7. #5 and #2 must pretend to be a married couple. Why?
XDD Oh God. I WANT TO SEE THIS. I'm going to ignore same-sex marriages; one of them would pretend to be a woman. And because they are both morons, Zuko would just have to pretend to be the wife. Aang's reasoning? Zuko has longer hair than him. Somehow, this would work and would be hilarious. Why do they have to pretend to be a married couple? Uhh... to... get a cheaper room somewhere? I have no idea. WHO CARES ABOUT THE REASON, IT'D BE FUNNY ENOUGH.

8. #10 is moving in with #9. What do they fight about the most?
Haha! They'd just be sarcastic and snide constantly, and would just be all D< to eachother all the time.

9. How will #4 prove his/her love to #1?
Well, he kind of already would have by like, saving her life a bunch of times, helping her and generally being all fatherly- oh crap. Uh... then... oh I can't think. @_@

10. #7 and #4. Love at first sight?
*snorts with laughter* Uhh... no. No.

11. What would #2 give #9 for Valentine's Day?
Are you giving me the crackiest pairings on purpose? Uh... he could teach him to glide! :D Spike'd like that, I think.

12. Under what circumstances could #3 and #5 have a happy end?
Fweeee Zutara! This is the closest we have ever come to canon! X3 Well... I haven't finished the series yet, so I'm not sure how it all ends anyway, but it would be cool if Zuko just moved in with the Water Tribes. They'd have a nice big family and would be peaceful and happy forever! <3

13. What would #8 like to change about #10? Does #10 approve?
Toph wants Sokka to stop being so oblivious, because Sokka/Toph is totally canon. Alternatively, she wants him to stop getting so worked up about things and just chill.

14. #2 and #7 are together. Who is more protective of the other?
Huh... uh... I guess maybe Xander? Considering how protective he is of Buffy.

15. Who is first going to say "I love you", #1 or #9?
...well...

16. Describe #10 and #4's perfect romantic outing.
STOP GIVING ME SUCH CRACK XD Oh God I have no idea. I guess Giles would kinda be interested in different cultures, so, um, I guess Sokka could show him around the Water Tribes? No. Idea.

17. Who suffers from pre-wedding jitters, #3 or #8? How does bridesmaid/best man #10 soothe them?
Hmm... Katara would show it more openly and be all omg omg about it, but I think Toph would actually be more jittery. She'd probably try and get away from everyone to calm herself down though, and I guess that'd be kind of obvious. Aww this would be cute.

18. #6 is a secret admirer. What presents will they make the wo/man of their dreams?
Aww. Um... Willow would probably do some sort of spell, like a luck charm to make their day much happier. :D

19. #3 and #4 are your OTP. Make a name for the pairing.
...Gitara? Kales? o_o Uh... ResponsibleShipping? SortOfParentFiguresShipping? XD

20. #1 and #8 are friends with benefits. Will anything come of this?
Haha. XD Uh... well, we all know that Buffy doesn't really do the whole friends with benefits thing well, so she'd probably either break it off or try and pursue something further. And Toph would be all "I didn't sign up for this".

...well that was interesting.


----------



## Dannichu

But I _love_ endless memes! :D

I have nothing better to do (well, I actually have a massive essay due in like three days but let’s ignore that), so I'll do this :3
(with Buffy characters, of course)

List ten characters from whatever fandoms, and answer the questions...

1. Willow
2. Giles
3. Oz
4. Xander
5. Dawn
6. Spike
7. Faith
8. Buffy
9. Anya
10. Tara

1. Describe the children of #3 (Oz) and #7 (Faith)? Are they good parents?
Short, strong… and I’d like to think his/her hair would change colour on a regular basis. Faith would be a terrible mother, and I’m not sure about Oz. Abandonment (for whatever reason) isn’t really something kids want in a dad. Plus, he’s not exactly Mr. share-our-emotions.

2. Describe #5(Dawn) and #1(Willow)'s first kiss.
Deeply awkward. And then Tara and/or Buffy would come in and freak the hell out.

3. How would #2(Giles) react to if #6(Spike) is pregnant with #10(Tara)'s baby?
I think he would speak for all of us when he says “Dear Lord!” XD

4. How does #8(Buffy) convince #7(Faith) to go with him/her on a date?
She’d plan for ages and get all nervous and panicky and then eventually she’d ask and Faith would be like “Sure, B; I’ve got nothing better to do.”

5. Where would #9(Anya) and #6(Spike) go for their honeymoon? How is #4(Xander) going to sabotage their honeymoon?
Haha, this is hilarious. I have no idea where they’d go (probably off the Hellmouth), and Xander would enlist Dawn and Willow to help him sabotage them.

6. #6(Spike) is in love with #1(Willow). #3(Oz) confesses his/her love to #6(Spike). Whom would #6 pick? Does #8(Buffy) think s/he made the right choice?
I think Spike would laugh his face off at either suggestion. Though I think Buffy might be indignant if someone chose anyone over her best friend.

7. #5(Dawn) and #2(Giles) must pretend to be a married couple. Why?
Because it’s Crazy Day? To see how much they can freak out Buffy?

8. #10(Tara) is moving in with #9(Anya). What do they fight about the most?
Men, most likely. And the having of sex with them.

9. How will #4(Xander) prove his/her love to #1(Willow)?
By steadfastly ignoring her for about six years.

10. #7(Faith) and #4(Xander). Love at first sight?
Maybe more one-night-stand at first sight.

11. What would #2(Giles) give #9(Anya) for Valentine's Day?
A brolly XD

12. Under what circumstances could #3(Oz) and #5(Dawn) have a happy end?
I… can actually see this kind of working. Assuming he never goes off again, because that would totally play on Dawn’s abandonment issues.

13. What would #8(Buffy) like to change about #10(Tara)? Does #10 approve?
As far as I can tell, Buffy kinda likes Tara as she is. Maybe she’d want her to appreciate herself more, which I think, with time, Tara would be happy to do.

14. #2(Giles) and #7(Faith) are together. Who is more protective of the other?
Bwuh? Uuuuh, Faith?

15. Who is first going to say "I love you", #1(Willow) or #9(Anya)?
To each other? Oh, I think you’re going to be waiting a long, long time on that one.

16. Describe #10(Tara) and #4(Xander)'s perfect romantic outing.
They, uh, bring Willow and Anya along?
Alternatively, they go to the movies and see a lesbian film with lots of sex (for Xander) and in which nobody ends up dying (for Tara). 

17. Who suffers from pre-wedding jitters, #3(Oz) or #8(Buffy)? How does bridesmaid/best man #10(Tara) soothe them?
Oz is cool under pretty much any circumstance, so I think Buffy’ll be more freaked out. Tara has a real knack for calming Buffy down, though, so it’ll all work out.

18. #6(Spike) is a secret admirer. What presents will they make the wo/man of their dreams?
Can I just cite canon for this one?

19. #3(Oz) and #4(Xander) are your OTP. Make a name for the pairing.
Willow’s-Ex-Boyfriends-Shipping! :D (I totally stole that from that brilliant fic, but it WORKS)

20. #1(Willow) and #8(Buffy) are friends with benefits. Will anything come of this?
I doubt it. They’re too best-friendsy to have an actual romantic relationship.

Heehee. That was fun :3


----------



## Coloursfall

I MUST! Time for more nonsensical FMA rambles.

List ten characters from whatever fandoms, and answer the questions...

1. Edward Elric
2. Alphonse Elric
3. Roy Mustang
4. Maes Hughes
5. Riza Hawkeye
6. Jean Havoc
7. Hohenheim
8. Trisha Elric
9. Kain Feury
10. Winry Rockbell

This should be good. I can just _sense_ the incest coming...

*
1. Describe the children of #3 (Roy) and #7 (Hohenheim)? Are they good parents?*
...ohgod wat. xD  Well they'd be _really_ good alchemists, I'll give them that. And probably really handsome, what with Hoho and Roy's good looks. The two are rather aloof, so the kids'd be spending a lot of time alone.

2. Describe #5 (Riza) and #1 (Ed)'s first kiss.

xD oh god. Well, Ed would probably be all 'Wait why did I do that, uh.' and Riza would either be too shocked to do anything or shoot at him. And then cue Havoc/Roy being jealous and mad.

*3. How would #2 (Al) react to if #6 (Havoc) is pregnant with #10 (Winry)'s baby?*
This is _hilarious._ Well he'd be all 'owO HOW?' at first, then probably start obsessing over the fact of something small and cute to love.

*4. How does #8 (Trisha) convince #7 (Hohenheim) to go with him/her on a date?*
...holy crap a canon couple. Well, Trisha would just use her cuteness/feminine wiles/the fact they are married to help her, and poor Hoho won't know what hit him.

*5. Where would #9 (Feury) and #6 (Havoc) go for their honeymoon? How is #4 (Hughes) going to sabotage their honeymoon?*
Oh I love Feury/Havoc! Well, Hughes would probably just play a bunch of pranks on the two lovebirds, and then film them going at it. or something.

*6. #6 (Havoc) is in love with #1 (Edward). #3 (Roy) confesses his/her love to #6 . Whom would #6 pick? Does #8 (Trisha) think s/he made the right choice?*
Oh dear. Well, he'd probably go after Ed - he looks more like a girl than Roy. And Trisha (were she, uh, alive) would probably have a little fit (seeing as Ed's her son), but would trust him after a while and stuff.

*7. #(Riza) and #2 (Al) must pretend to be a married couple. Why?*
xD! Probably because he's the only one who'd be trusted alone with a hot lady like Riza? I dunno xD

*8. #10 (Winry) is moving in with #9 (Feury). What do they fight about the most?*
Well, Winry tends to be sorta argue-y, so a lot of things... But She'd probably yell at him for interrupting her work a lot.

*9. How will #4 (Hughes) prove his/her love to #1 (Ed)?*
Oh sweet Jesus xD He'd take a million pictures of him!

*10. #7 (Hohenheim) and #4 (Hughes). Love at first sight?*
...o____O Uuuuh. I don't think so. It'd be amusing though.

*11. What would #2 (Al) give #9 (Feury) for Valentine's Day?*
Awwww. A Kitten!
*
12. Under what circumstances could #3 (Roy) and #5 (Riza) have a happy end?*
I'm not sure this is possible... xD But as current things would seem to be hinting... She could take care of the poor guy now that he's blind :C

*13. What would #8 (Trisha) like to change about #10 (Winry)? Does #10 approve?*
"Dear, could you _please_ stop hitting my boys with wrenches...?"

*14. #2 (Al) and #7 (Hohenheim) are together. Who is more protective of the other?*
... *shuffles away from this question very fast* That's his DAD D:

(Hoho would!)

*15. Who is first going to say "I love you", #1 (Ed) or #9 (Feury)?*
Feury. Ed's too stubborn.

*16. Describe #10 (Winry) and #4 (Hughes)'s perfect romantic outing.*
This question sort of scares me :C But...I guess a nice walk...to a machine yard so Winry can get parts for making Automail? Or something?

*17. Who suffers from pre-wedding jitters, #3 (Roy) or #8 (Trisha)? How does bridesmaid/best man #10 (Winry) soothe them?*
x3 Roy would be nervous, I bet he'd be waiting for the inevitable Ed freak out about him marrying his mom, and for Hoho to show and beat him up. Winry'd probably be too busy laughing at the poor guy xD

*18. #6 (Havoc) is a secret admirer. What presents will they make the wo/man of their dreams?*
Hmm. Well, he'd probably give him/her flowers and candy and such. He's the romantic type.

*19. #3 (Roy) and #4 (Hughes) are your OTP. Make a name for the pairing.*
*squee* This has a name though; HyuRoi!

*20. #1 (Ed) and #8 (Trisha) are friends with benefits. Will anything come of this?*
...*dies* HIS MOM D:


----------



## Thorne

I am in general, not a big fan of pairings, but I do have some.

Klonoa/Lolo (Klonoa) It's a one-sided canon, too!
Quote/Sue (Cave Story) Sue is so cute and ASDF ;_;
Duster/Kumatora (MOTHER 3) "I've never seen you cry before, Kumatora, you look kinda cute."
Kanji/Naoto (Persona 4) <3
Shinjiro/FeMC (Persona 3) Because I totally don't have a mancrush on Shinjiro or anything.


----------



## Flareth

I pair some pairings, but I'm not a rabid fangirl about them. I just like making weird pairings.

Pairings I support:

Well, Phoenix/Edgeworth I sort of do. Also, PhoenixxMaya and PearlxCody (Last one...I dunno why I do...just think they look cute.)

Oh, and I also make pairings in my friend's and mine's OCs. xD

Now, that meme thing...oh god, this will be so creepy....:

List ten characters from whatever fandoms, and answer the questions...

1. Colin (Whose Line is it Anyway?)
2. Ryan (Whose Line is it Anyway?)
3. Godot (Ace Attorney)
4. Edgeworth (Ace Attorney)
5. Kristoph (Ace Attorney)
6. Maya (Ace Attorney)
7. Dahlia (Ace Attorney)
8. Yakko (Animaniacs)
9. Greg (Whose Line)
10. Ren (Ren and Stimpy)

1. Describe the children of #3 (Godot) and #7 (Dahlia)? Are they good parents?

O_O. No. You know why if you've played Trials and Tribulations

2. Describe #5 (Kristoph) and #1's (Colin) first kiss.

Kristoph probably came to one of the shows and Colin kissed him by accident or to get laughs. It was also the last kiss. xD


3. How would #2 (Ryan) react to if #6 (Maya) is pregnant with #10's (Ren) baby?

He'd be all O_O. I mean...why is a girl carrying a chihuahua baby?

4. How does #8 (Yakko) convince #7 (Dahlia) to go with him/her on a date?

He'd be very persistant until she had no choice.

5. Where would #9 (Greg) and #6 (Maya) go for their honeymoon? How is #4 (Edgeworth) going to sabotage their honeymoon?

They'd go....to London or Germany. Edgeworth would use his prosecution abilities to get them in trouble.

6. #6 (Maya) is in love with #1 (Colin). #3 (Godot) confesses his/her love to #6 (Maya). Whom would #6 (Maya) pick? Does #8 (Yakko) think s/he made the right choice?

Maya chooses Godot, since she's closer to him. Yakko doesn't know her that well but agrees with it.

7. #5 (Kristoph) and #2 (Ryan) must pretend to be a married couple. Why?

Because Kristoph 



Spoiler: Apollo Justice



escapes from jail



8. #10 (Ren) is moving in with #9 (Greg). What do they fight about the most?

I picture them fighting about cleanliness for some reason O_O

9. How will #4 (Edgeworth) prove his/her love to #1 (Colin)?

He gives him a cravat xD


10. #7 (Dahlia) and #4 (Edgeworth). Love at first sight?

Nope. Edgeworth is a man of seriousness.

11. What would #2 (Ryan) give #9 (Greg) for Valentine's Day?

Some chocolate and a new pair of shades.

12. Under what circumstances could #3 (Godot) and #5 (Kristoph) have a happy end?

O_O. Maybe if Kristoph stopped painting his nails xD.

13. What would #8 (Yakko) like to change about #10 (Ren)? Does #10 (Ren) approve?

Ren's jerkiness. Ren does not approve.


14. #2 (Ryan) and #7 (Dahlia) are together. Who is more protective of the other?

Ryan. He'd probably fall for Dahlia's charms just like Phoenix.

15. Who is first going to say "I love you", #1 (Colin) or #9 (Greg)?

I think Colin would. I don't really have a reason but....

16. Describe #10 (Ren) and #4's (Edgeworth) perfect romantic outing.

Stopping all the idiots in the world in their tracks. xD

17. Who suffers from pre-wedding jitters, #3 (Godot) or #8 (Yakko)? How does bridesmaid/best man #10 (Ren) soothe them?

Yakko definitely. He's just a toon, y'know. Ren would probably slap some sense into him.

18. #6 (Maya) is a secret admirer. What presents will they make the wo/man of their dreams?

A letter asking if they wanna go out for burgers. 

19. #3 (Godot) and #4 (Edgeworth) are your OTP. Make a name for the pairing.

EdgeDot


20. #1 (Colin) and #8 (Yakko) are friends with benefits. Will anything come of this?

Yes. My mental scarring.

I hope I scarred you all too. And enjoy the Brain Bleach and pairing talk xD


----------



## Dannichu

Hahaha XD Those were absolutely hilarious. WLiiA and AA should never, ever be crossed over XDD


----------



## surskitty

OKAY GIVEN THAT THESE ARE ALL KH OR KHR and I am pretty sure no pairings repeat FIGURE OUT WHAT'S WHAT FROM _SHORTFIC_ YES
Also some of these suck but I didn't want to ditch them for some reason or another.  I don't even know.

- From the looks of it, he'd gotten a love letter.  Two, even.  Unfortunately, they'd yet to understand that _corpses are not romantic_ and GODDAMMIT GUYS HE WAS TRYING NOT TO KILL PEOPLE.  HE'D VERY NEARLY GOTTEN $name TO STOP BLOWING EVERYONE UP.  He was going to _cry_ and it would be _their faults_.
- If things went only a little differently, he'd be following _him_ around and pining for his affection.  It's a good thing they didn't, he supposes.
- The girl rarely thinks of things that might have been, and simply sees in him someone else with the emotional capacity of a diseased goat.  He doesn't _care_ that she's awkward; he just cares about her boobs being a bit too close to their boss.  Much simpler.
- "You know, I don't think he likes you very much!" "I can't imagine why." "Haha, that's kind of obvious, isn't it?  You're a weird guy!" "... I suppose."

- "It's okay.  They're not going to notice." "... you never know." "Mm.  But we can handle it, right...?"
- "Oh, there you are!" "Yeah hi _let's get going_!" "Huh?" AND LATER: "Why did you light that building on fire?" "_It seemed like the right thing to do._" "How do you tell?"
- "Well, this is awkward." "... Are you sure this is what he said to do?" "... I think so." "... let's ask again tomorrow."
- "I thought you liked ice cream!" "-- cold cold cold cold --" ... "Did you really have to do that?" "... yes."
- "Hey, that's not fair!" "You dropped ice cream down her coat.  _Fair has nothing to do with it._" "That does NOT MEAN YOU SHOULD THROW BUCKETS OF WATER AT ME." "I didn't." "That's glue, actually." "... I hate you with all of my _heart_." "Ha!  Victory!  And you said I would _never get you back properly for lighting my room on fire!_  I am so awesome." "Fggfgfh." "What was that?"

- Icicles were much, much simpler.  They didn't complain about the choice of meat, and they didn't get drunk on a regular basis, and most importantly, they never ever tried to kill you.  But that was kind of boring.  "HEY!  That's my shampoo!" ... Okay, he'd take boring over this.
- "I made you a cookie, but I eated it!" "WHAT THE FUCK!  WHY ARE YOU STILL READING THOSE DAMN CATS OUT LOUD!?" "Hey, hey, it works, right?" "... ... ... YOUR TURTLE IS NOT A KITTEN GO DIE"
- "Pao~n!" "I'M NOT LISTENING TO YOUR FRIENDS ANYMORE.  THEY'RE ALWAYS YOU.  -- what are you doing with that spray bottle"


----------



## Flora

Join, possibly? I'm definitely not insane about my ships; they are fun to mess around with though XD

Oddly enough, my recent weird ship is Iago/Cassio from Othello; one of my classmates informed my Honoors English class that Iago is secretly gay for Cassio and provides a plethora of evidence XD

I think the main reason I want to join is for that quiz though; I did it yesterday and it came up with...very strange results:

*1) Adelle (FFTA2)*
*2) Lenna (FF5)*
*3) Mark (RENT)*
*4) Luna (Harry Potter)*
*5) Riku (KH)*
*6) Zelda (LoZ)*
*7) Cecil (FF4)*
*8) Maya (PW)*
*9) Louis (Harvest Moon Magical Melody. And Save the Homelands, but I've never played STH)*
*10) Ash (Pokémon)*

---

*1. Describe the children of #3 and #7? Are they good parents?*

o.o I think we're confusing Mark and Anthony Rapp here, cause I think Mark's straight.

ANYWAY. Yeah. Well after Cecil becomes a paladin.

*2. Describe #5 and #1's first kiss.*

Well, they're out exploring and Riku randomly plants one on her.

And she totally likes it XD

*3. How would #2 react to if #6 is pregnant with #10's baby?*

LENNA YOU DON'T LEAVE ASH ALONE WITH ANYONE

Uh, probably freak out

And then be like "Oh, a baby"

*4. How does #8 convince #7 to go with her on a date?*

Uh, pedophilia?

Channeling Mia, I think

*5. Where would #9 and #6 go for their honeymoon? How is #4 going to sabotage their honeymoon?*

Somewhere in Hyrule.

Luna would "accidentally" make something explode.

*6. #6 is in love with #1. #3 confesses his love to #6. Whom would #6 pick? Does #8 think s/he made the right choice?*

And now Zelda's bi?

Probably Adelle cause Zelda seems more into the adventurous type. Sorry Mark. :(

I think Maya agrees; maybe not XD

*7. #5 and #2 must pretend to be a married couple. Why?*

It turns out Lenna is a Princess of Heart so he's trying to protect her awwww

*8. #10 is moving in with #9. What do they fight about the most?* 

Oh guess who found a _really_ random crossover pairing XD

Uh, Ash is like "CHARGE!!!" and really stubborn, and I could imagine Louis just being like "Uh, Ash, I think you should look before you leap..."

And Louis...well he's super-shy and I think he has an inferiority complex or something similar, so I could see Ash trying to literally knock some sense into him ^^

*9. How will #4 prove her love to #1?*

OH spontaneous lesbianism

Probably make her some goofy little bauble.

*10. #7 and #4. Love at first sight?*

I actually don't think so. He doesn't seem like her type. *shrugs*

*11. What would #2 give #9 for Valentine's Day?*

Let me get this off my chest first: AWWWWWWWW!

Uh, Lenna's a princess so she can afford just about anything...moonstones. LOTS of moonstones XD

*12. Under what circumstances could #3 and #5 have a happy end?*

And Mark's gay _again_?

I think so. Not exactly sure how, but.

*13. What would #8 like to change about #10? Does #10 approve? *

Stubbornness. Ash does not approve.

And what is _up_ with the pedophilia?

*14. #2 and #7 are together. Who is more protective of the other? *

CECIL.

Lenna's a princess, for crying out loud.

*15. Who is first going to say "I love you", #1 or #9? *

...This is a strange pairing.

I..actually don't know! Adelle can be pretty secretive and Louis is naturally shy, so...

Somehow I'm thinking Louis. *shrugs*

*16. Describe #10 and #4's perfect romantic outing. *

Hmmm...

Well, Luna...who knows with her XD Maybe take him to the 3 Broomsticks or something. (just don't let him have too many butterbeers, Luna, I'd be scared to see him drunk)

*17. Who suffers from pre-wedding jitters, #3 or #8? How does bridesmaid/best man #10 soothe them? *

...Alright who in their right mind would make Ash best man?!?

Maya. Ash makes her laugh with his antics.

Jeez, Mark, you're either gay or a pedo :(

*18. #6 is a secret admirer. What presents will they make the wo/man of their dreams?*

Left the slash there because I think we established Zelda's bi-ness

Something magical maybe.

*19. #3 and #4 are your OTP. Make a name for the pairing.*
...wow, didn't see that coming.

Uh, good question. I...have no clue.

Mana comes to mind, but that's too funny.

*20. #1 and #8 are friends with benefits. Will anything come of this?*

Uh...probably. Knowing Adelle *shifty eyes*

Question twenty keeps making me think of a song. It would be fine...except that song is kinda dirty o.o

And it gets stuck in my head so often. :(


----------



## Dannichu

Oh, come on F&A; you like so many fantastic fandoms, you've gotta have a bunch of good ships you like :D (I won't judge, I promise)

Hehe, your quiz-response-thingy was fantastic. Zelda with Ash's child, just... oh god XD

Sorry, surskitty, I'm rubbish at guessing pairings for fandoms I'm really involved with; I have no hope for guessing KH ones D:


----------



## Flareth

I found this art meme on dA and it involves shipping, so I thought you guys might like it:

http://purpletriforce.deviantart.com/art/Shipping-Roulette-Meme-blank-128734964


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, that's fantastic. I might just try it~ :)


----------



## Keltena

...Danni, your _signature_. <3.1415926

I see I'm being outdone as a supplier of memes. This must be rectified. For surely the way to a 'shippers heart is memes. >_> (Not that I won't have to try that roulette one~) So have a _massive_ one that you will never in a million years be able to fill out.

*Top 10 Shippings Overall* _(Surprisingly not hard to choose)_

1. Ayara/Jasper (Exit Fate)
2. Willow/Tara (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
3. Phoenix/Miles (Ace Attorney)
4. Zelos/Colette (Tales of Symphonia)
 5. Yukari/Mitsuru (Persona 3)
 6. Angel/Brunhild (Exit Fate)
7. Laharl/Flonne (Disgaea)
 8. Xander/Cordelia (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
 9. Luke/Tear (Tales of the Abyss)
 10. Neku/Joshua (The World Ends With You)
 
*Top 5 Love Triangles/Threesomes *_(Threesomes ftw~)_

1. Mitsuru/Akihiko/Shinjiro (Persona 3)
2. Vanrushal/Francesca/Tiffany (Exit Fate)
3. Asch/Natalia/Luke (Tales of the Abyss)
4. Laharl/Flonne/Etna (Disgaea)
5. Sho/Neku/Joshua (The World Ends With You)

*Top 5 Canon Pairings *_(Canon and I... sometimes agree and sometimes do not.)_

1. Jasper/Ayara (Exit Fate)
2. Willow/Tara (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
3. Luke/Tear (Tales of the Abyss)
4. Xander/Cordelia (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
5. Junpei/Chidori (Persona 3)

*Top 5 "Not my favorite, but they're very nice alternate choices" Shippings *_(I have way too many of these xD)_

1. Lloyd/Zelos (Tales of Symphonia)
2. Xander/Anya (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
3. Luke/Guy (Tales of the Abyss)
4. Zelos/Kratos (Tales of Symphonia)
5. Guy/Natalia (Tales of the Abyss)

*Top 5 Crossgen Shippings *_(These were a struggle to come up with)_

1. Jade + Luke (Tales of the Abyss)*
2. Zelos/Kratos (Tales of Symphonia)
3. Buffy/Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
4. Neku/Joshua (The World Ends With You)
5. Jade/Anise (Tales of the Abyss)

*Top 5 "wtf that makes no sense... but I LOVE it!" Shippings *_(Oh so many~)_

1. Adell/Axel (Disgaea)
2. Terra/Celes (Final Fantasy VI)
3. Raine/Martel (Tales of Symphonia)
4. Lamington/Vyers (Disgaea)
5. Xander/Oz (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)

*Top 5 Incest/Selfcest Shippings *_(Don't have anything against it, but... I don't exactly have a lot of these xD;)_

1. Lelouch/Euphemia (Code Geass)
2. Minato/Ryoji (Persona 3)
3. Asch/Natalia (Tales of the Abyss)
4. Matt/Matt (Ace Attorney)
5. Luke/Asch (Tales of the Abyss)

*Top 5 Crossover Shippings *_(there are _very_ silly reasons behind most of these)_

1. Spike/Asch (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Tales of the Abyss)
2. Asch/Luke/Zelos (Tales of the Abyss/Tales of Symphonia)
3. Akihiko/Kratos (Persona 3/Tales of Symphonia)
4. Neku/Roxas (The World Ends With You/Kingdom Hearts)
5. Brunhild/Castor (Exit Fate/Last Scenario)

*Top 5 "They're not a good couple but I like 'em anyway" Shippings *_(God, I do this so much.)_

1. Zelos/Kratos (Tales of Symphonia)
2. Buffy/Faith (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
3. Anise/Sync (Tales of the Abyss)
 4. Jin/Shinjiro (Persona 3)
5. Bruce/Petra (Exit Fate)

*Top 5 "I just don't feel what everyone else is feelin'" Shippings *_(See: popular pairings.)_

1. Daniel/Ayara (Exit Fate)
2. Kratos/Raine (Tales of Symphonia)
3. Etna/Vyers (Disgaea)
4. Shinjiro/Fuuka (Persona 3)
5. Apollo/Klavier (Ace Attorney)

*Top 5 "I hope these die" Shippings *_(I'm usually not a militant 'shipper, but whatever.)_
1. Zelos/Sheena (Tales of Symphonia)
2. Jade/Luke (Tales of the Abyss)
3. Akihiko/Junpei (Persona 3)
4. Kristoph/Klavier (Ace Attorney)
5. Buffy/Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 

*No, I couldn't resist throwing one of my absolute favorite platonic ones in there. It's just so awesome <3


----------



## Flora

Dannichu said:


> Oh, come on F&A; you like so many fantastic fandoms, you've gotta have a bunch of good ships you like :D (I won't judge, I promise)
> 
> Hehe, your quiz-response-thingy was fantastic. Zelda with Ash's child, just... oh god XD


They're somewhere in my head; I seem to have lost them. o.o

I would try that meme, but I have no drawing skills whatsoever.  (unless you guys don't mind stick people XD  I might just describe instead.)

I'm thinking of using the characters in my story; the majority of them haven't been written yet though XD (Though one's a canon, about 2/3 are girls and they're mostly based off friends except for a few completely fictional ones and one kid I haven't met yet [uh, yeah, there's a reason] so it might get a bit...awkward o.o)

Plus I don't actually have twenty in the main story...oh dear XD


----------



## Dannichu

Haha; Restless is easily one of my all-time favourite episodes, but even if the episode were nothing but the setup for the "At least you didn't dream about the Cheeseman" punchline, I'd still think it was the best thing ever XD

Oooh, I'll do that meme! (I might still do Flareth's, but drawing requires waaaaaay more effort) I have one question first: I feel like an idiot for asking this, but what's a crossgen shipping?
I'm a big fan of your "I hope these pairings die" pairings. As in, I don't like 'em much, either.


----------



## Keltena

Crossgen as in cross-generation. Basically, characters with an age difference.


----------



## Dannichu

Salamander said:


> So have a _massive_ one that you will never in a million years be able to fill out.


Oh, I know a challenge when I see one >D

*Top 10 Shippings Overall*

1. Tara/Willow (Buffy)
2. Elphaba/G(a)linda (Wicked)
3. House/Wilson (House MD)
4. Ash/Scribbs (Murder in Suburbia)
5. Alex/Olivia (Law & Order: Special Victims Unit)
6. Phoenix/Edgey (Ace Attorney)
7. Ianto/Jack (Torchwood)
8. Yukari/Minamo (Azumanga Daioh)
9. Franziska/Adrian (Ace Attorney)
10. Lloyd/Zelos (Tales of Symphonia)


*Top 5 Love Triangles/Threesomes *

1. Tara/Willow/Buffy (Buffy)
2. Laharl/Etna/Flonne (Disgaea)
3. Yuna/Rikku/Paine (Final Fantasy X-2)
4. Cameron/Cuddy/Thirteen (House MD)
5. House/Wilson/Chase (House MD)

*Top 5 Canon Pairings *

1. Tara/Willow (Buffy)
2. Xander/Anya (Buffy)
3. Collins/Angel (Rent)
4. Maureen/Joanne (Rent)
5. Elphaba/G(a)linda (Wicked) - they kiss in the book, ergo it's totally canon

*Top 5 "Not my favorite, but they're very nice alternate choices" Shippings *

1. Tara/Buffy (Buffy)
2. Wilson/Chase (House MD)
3. Xander/Oz (Buffy)
4. Maya/Franziska (Ace Attorney)
5. Yomi/Tomo (Azumanga Daioh)

*Top 5 Crossgen Shippings *

1. Xander/Anya (Buffy)
2. Jack/Ianto (Torchwood)
3. Genis/Mithos (Talesof Symphonia)
4. Okay, I actually cannot think of any others. I'm boring, okay?

*Top 5 "wtf that makes no sense... but I LOVE it!" Shippings *

1. Raine/Martel (Tales of Symphonia)
2. Xander/Oz (Buffy)
3. Kaylee/Inara (Firefly)
4. Gwen/Toshiko (Torchwood)
5. Yuffie/Aeris (Final Fantasy VII)

*Top 5 Incest/Selfcest Shippings *

1. Willow/VampWillow (Buffy) <3333
2. Matt/Matt (Ace Attorney)
3. Raine/Genis (Tales of Symphonia)
4. Rikku/Yuna (Final Fantasy X) - are cousins incest?
5. Tara/VampTara (Buffy) - Sure, VampTara's a fan creation, but it's still _awesome_.

I'm going to fail and not do the crossover one because it's too late and my brain's too tired to think of crossover pairings.

*Top 5 "They're not a good couple but I like 'em anyway" Shippings *

1. Buffy/Faith (Buffy)
2. Cameron/Thirteen (House MD)
3. Chloe/Edgar (24)
4. Maya/Ritsuko (Neon Genesis Evangelion)
5. Giles/Ethan (Buffy)


Can I combine the Top 5 "I just don't feel what everyone else is feelin'" Shippings with the Top 5 "I hope these die" Shippings and just have a list of 10 (some popular) pairings I don't like?

1. Willow/Kennedy (Buffy)
2. Jack/Chloe (24)
3. Buffy/Spike (Buffy)
4. Jack/Gwen (Torchwood)
5. George/Mason (Dead Like Me)
6. Jack/Liz (30 Rock)
7. Phoenix/Maya (Ace Attorney)
8. Olivia/Elliot (L&O:SVU)
9. Any combination of the core 4 Scoobies (Buffy)
10. Almost all the canon HP pairings (Harry Potter) 

Well, that was fun :D


----------



## Keltena

M-my god. You _did it._ o:

AND DID I SERIOUSLY FORGET WILLOW/VAMP WILLOW. ajfkdlsjfkldsfs D:

Haha, we agree on the Disgaea core threesome~ Also, you got me into Raine/Martel, and I think I may have gotten you into Xander/Oz? 8D In any case, epic.

fffft, you do _not_ want to know the reasons behind some of my crossover pairings anyway. Some are RP-inspired (such as the Tales redhead threesome...), and others... uh, well, did you know Asch's full title is Asch the Bloody and therefore he should be paired up with William the Bloody? Yeah... (Neku/Roxas was the _only_ serious one there, actually.)

The crossgen pairings were really hard for me too. I just... don't 'ship a lot of that. (And cousins totally count as incest. *coughASCHNATALIAcough*)

*attempts to spread love for Axel/Adell* >> IT MAKES SENSE IN MY HEAD.


----------



## Dannichu

Willow/VampWillow is the best self-incest pairing ever. Character/VampCharacter is normally brilliant anyways, but nothing will ever top Willow/VampWillow. "Alone at last..." WHY is there not more fic?!
(also, I have seen a few interesting fics that either a) take Anya's joy at there being two Xanders in the episode The Replacement and write about it, or b) have a "what if [character X] got hit by Toth's staff?!" situation, split a different character and, uh, normally sex ensues.)

It's weird that I can't think of any physically crossgen pairings; the only ones I could come up with (all three of them) have all the characters look the same age anyway D: I think it's partly because most of the fandoms I'm into have most characters be the same age... but mostly the ick factor. 

Yes, I blame you and that epic fic entirely for my love of Oz/Xander. I like having someone to really ship Oz with X3

The Disgaea core threesome is just _asking_ to happen. Maybe not so much with the characters in-game, but the character art is screamingly shippy. Almost as bad as the Evangelion merchandise.

Asch the Bloody/William the Bloody yesssss XD That's _awesome_.

Actually... I haven't played Disgaea 2 in ages, but Axel/Adell does make a weird kind of sense... o.O

AND ALSO (because I can shout about it here) one of my all-time favourite fics has updated after about two years of non-updatingness. Joy! :D


----------



## Tailsy

I think doing that fillout would cause me to break down. I don't think I have that many fandoms D: Or pairings pfft. And I'm eh about incest but for some reason nothing else!

Irrelevantly, I read the HP books again. Was I really the only one who totally wanted Harry/Luna to happen?


----------



## Ether's Bane

Can I join? I support the following:

Naruto/Sakura (Naruto)
Kiba/Hinata (Naruto)
Sasuke/Ino (Naruto)
Neji/Tenten (Naruto)
Haku/Zabuza (Naruto) They're dead, but I don't care. :D
Pain/Konan (Naruto)
Giroro/Natsumi (Keroro Gunsou)
Karara/Taruru (Keroro Gunsou)
Koyuki/Saburo (Keroro Gunsou)
Hayate/Hinagiku (Hayate the Combat Butler)
Ash/Dawn (Pokemon)
Luigi/Peach (Mario)
Mario/Daisy (Mario)
Emil/Marta (Tales of Symphonia)
Axel Steel/Judy Nails (Guitar Hero)
Xavier Stone/Casey Lynch (Guitar Hero)
Lars Umlaut/Midori (Guitar Hero)


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy said:


> Was I really the only one who totally wanted Harry/Luna to happen?


Luna's too awesome for Harry.  :(


----------



## Tailsy

:( But it would have been cuuuute!!


----------



## Keltena

Hi, rock-ground~ c: I'm sad to say that I'm not familiar with Naruto in the slightest, but hey, lots of other people are?

(Harry/Luna would have been cuuuute, yes. :c Though I'mma stick with Ginny/Luna myself <3)

Well, I mean, you have Laharl -> Flonne partly because she reminds him of his mom, and Etna -> Laharl partly because he reminds her of his dad, and Flonne/Etna just _because._ What else do you need to 'ship them all~?

ffffft. I also 'ship Akihiko/Kratos just because they both say "Don't overdo it" when they heal someone. CLEARLY THEY'RE DESTINED SOULMATES.

Axel/Adell does totally make sense! I mean, Axel wants to improve his ratings, right? So therefore the logical conclusion is to set up UST with his 'rival'! :D And Adell can just be like 'whut' while Axel attempts all the slashfic tropes (yes I am writing this, why do you ask?).

...aaaand which fic is this? o:


----------



## Dannichu

Tailsy said:


> I think doing that fillout would cause me to break down. I don't think I have that many fandoms D: Or pairings pfft. And I'm eh about incest but for some reason nothing else!
> 
> Irrelevantly, I read the HP books again. Was I really the only one who totally wanted Harry/Luna to happen?


The Buffy fandom was a major shock to me because most of the fandoms I'm in only have a few stock pairings, a combination of only about two or three characters, but then Buffy was massive and you could pair anyone with anyone. The HP fandom's much the same, but I never really got into it because it bloody terrified me. Still does. 

I think, if I had to pair Harry with someone, it probably would be Luna (I think the films support it more than the books, though I haven't read them in a while), though I'm with Salamander on Ginny/Luna being better still :)



rock-ground said:


> Can I join? I support the following:





Woah, it's been so, so long since I've read Naruto fic. I don't know who half the characters are, and never really cared too much about pairings (though I remember Naruto/Sasuke fans irritating me), but your list takes me back XD



Salamander said:


> Well, I mean, you have Laharl -> Flonne partly because she reminds him of his mom, and Etna -> Laharl partly because he reminds her of his dad, and Flonne/Etna just _because._ What else do you need to 'ship them all~?
> 
> ffffft. I also 'ship Akihiko/Kratos just because they both say "Don't overdo it" when they heal someone. CLEARLY THEY'RE DESTINED SOULMATES.
> 
> Axel/Adell does totally make sense! I mean, Axel wants to improve his ratings, right? So therefore the logical conclusion is to set up UST with his 'rival'! :D And Adell can just be like 'whut' while Axel attempts all the slashfic tropes (yes I am writing this, why do you ask?).
> 
> ...aaaand which fic is this? o:


Pairings based on pseudo-parental-incest squick me out a little, so I'll just stick with shipping them because the game artists want it to happen X3

If fandom has taught me anything, it's that _everyone_ has massive UST with their rivals. Ash/Gary, Buffy/Faith, Matt/Juan... the list is endless! :D

Fic with all the slashfic tropes oh god YES. <3

Fic is here. It's a W/T piece, is an uberfic and thus has no spoilers, but I warn you that a) it's still unfinished, and b) the sexual frustration contained therein is _painful._


----------



## MentheLapin

Can I join even though I only support like one pairing? That's Kurt/Finn in Glee, mainly because Kurt deserves to be happy. :-)


----------



## Minish

I did it too! :O

*Top 10 Shippings Overall*

1. Buffy/Spike (Buffy)
2. Zuko/Katara (Avatar)
3. Phoenix/Edgeworth (Ace Attorney)
4. Zuko/Aang (Avatar)
5. Aeris/Yuffie (Final Fantasy VII)
6. Doctor/Master, or rather, Ten/Saxon (Doctor Who)
7. Mitsuki/Takuto (Full Moon)
8. Mello/Near (Death Note)
9. Cloud/Aeris (Final Fantasy VII)
10. Merlin/Morgana (BBC's Merlin)

*Top 5 Love Triangles/Threesomes*

1. Zuko/Katara/Aang (Avatar)
2. Aeris/Cloud/Tifa (Final Fantasy VII)
3. Arthur/Merlin/Morgana (BBC's Merlin)
4. Takuto/Mitsuki/Eichi (Full Moon)
5. Mello/L/Near (Death Note)

*Top 5 Canon Pairings*

1. Buffy/Spike (Buffy) -- Although I liked it better when it was just Spike's messed up crush, and when they were all Will They Or Won't They about it during late Season 5/early Season 6.
2. Mitsuki/Takuto (Full Moon)
3. Cloud/Aeris (Final Fantasy)
4. Xander/Cordelia (Buffy)
5. Ten/Saxon (Doctor Who) -- ...okay, okay, it's not canon. Sue me. But it's the slashiest thing I've ever seen, this surely has to be allowed... I bet RTD sees it as canon!

*Top 5 "Not my favorite, but they're very nice alternate choices" Shippings*

1. Sokka/Toph (Avatar)
2. Aang/Toph (Avatar)
3. Zuko/Sokka (Avatar)
4. Cloud/Tifa (Final Fantasy VII)
5. Xander/Dawn (Buffy)

*Top 5 Crossgen Shippings*

1. Barret/Tifa (Final Fantasy VII)
2. Buffy/Giles (Buffy) -- Argh, I feel like it should be so bad but I couldn't help seeing it in Season 1 especially >_<
3. Phoenix/Apollo (Ace Attorney) -- Um, well, at least until I figured out he's kind of Apollo's stepdad. Well, kind of. >_<
4. Jenny/Willow (Buffy)
5. Xander/Anya (Buffy) -- I guess this counts... but then so would stuff like Buffy/Spike...

*Top 5 "wtf that makes no sense... but I LOVE it!" Shippings*

1. Tifa/Vincent (Final Fantasy VII)
2. Cloud/Yuffie (Final Fantasy VII)
3. Quistis/Selphie (Final Fantasy VIII)
4. Toph/Suki (Avatar)
5. Drusilla/Vamp!Willow (Buffy)

*Top 5 Incest/Selfcest Shippings*

...I really have no idea.

*Top 5 "They're not a good couple but I like 'em anyway" Shippings*

1. Zuko/Aang (Avatar)
2. Mello/Near (Death Note)
3. Buffy/Faith (Buffy)
4. Tifa/Rufus (Final Fantasy VII)
5. Giles/Ethan (Buffy)

*Combining my Top 5 "I just don't feel what everyone else is feelin'" ships with my Top 5 "I hope these die" ships and just having a list of 10 pairings I don't like!*

1. Aang/Katara (Avatar)
2. Vincent/Yuffie (Final Fantasy VII)
3. Auron/Rikku (Final Fantasy X)
4. Willow/Tara (Buffy)
5. Harry/Ginny (Harry Potter)
6. Buffy/Angel (Buffy)
7. Takuto/Meroko (Full Moon)
8. Arthur/Gwen (Merlin)
9. Squall/Rinoa (Final Fantasy VIII)
10. Arthur/Morgana (Merlin)


----------



## Keltena

...Toph/Suki. Total, epic win.

D: @ the Willow/Tara dislike, though. Though totally with you on Buffy/Angel... gah.

And yay, Xander/Cordelia~ <3 *yeah, never going to get over that one...*

EDIT: have the... second-crackiest thing I've brought to you so far~? Namely, weddings! :D *chooses Laharl/Flonne for the lulz*

Bride: Laharl Flonne
Groom: Laharl 

Priest: Mid-Boss

Best Man: *Captain Gordon, Defender of Earth!! *(because Laharl couldn't find anyone else)
Maid of Honour: Etna
Stand in father-of-the-bride: Lamington

Ringbearer: Adell (dragged into it by Etna)
Flower girl: Hanako
Page boy: Aramis
Other bridesmaids: Bridget from Disgaea 2 (no I don't care that he's a guy)

How long will they be married for? Until Laharl loses his temper and destroys the universe.
Does the bride cry? Definitely not.
What is their first dance? ..I'm sorry, but there is only one song I can think of when I think Laharl.
If there's a theme, what is it? Prinnies, clearly.
What happens on the hen night? Etna carves some... unique ideas into Flonne's mind.
What happens on the stag night? Laharl yells at everyone who isn't as awesome as him.
More importantly, what happens on their first night as a couple? Lulz of some sort?
Where would they like to go on honeymoon? The human world, clearly~ >D


----------



## Dannichu

I wish I liked Xander/Cordelia more. I mean, I thought they were pretty funny (I loved their first kiss so, so much XD) but didn't really love them as couple that much, especially since I spent half my time feeling sorry for one of them (mostly Cordelia). 
And I really wuite like Anya/Xander, but again, spend a lot of time feeling bad for Anya 


Spoiler: Late S6



even before the events of Hell's Bells and beyond,


 I felt bad for Anya since so often Xander seemed to either use her to make himself feel better about his place in the Scooby gang (particularly in S4, I think) and sort of embarassed by her when he took her out among other people. They're my favourite het Buffy couple, though.

Drusilla/Vamp!Willow. So, so good. <3 And did all three of us put Faith/Buffy as a "not a good pairing but I like it anyway" ship?

I want you to write the fic of Laharl and Flonne's wedding so badly I might cry if you don't. And there has to be an entire chapter dedicated to the wackiness of Etna organizing Flonne's hen do. :D
(And *Captain Gordon, Defender of Earth!! * must always be bolded. _Always_.)

Also, dear god help me, I completely accidentally ship The President on The West Wing (who's a fairly old man) and his Chief of Staff (an even older man). I don't _want_ to ship it, but it just sort of happened D: Edit: Aaaah I found a picture. What's wrong with me?
I also adore Josh and Donna's relationship, but I think the writers are gonna make it canon or at least one-sided (I'm halfway through S2) and I don't want them to because it's perfect the way it is ):


----------



## Minish

*revival!*

I'm just about finished Persona 4 now (and it was pretty much the most awesome thing ever, if EXTREMELY LONG and more difficult than I'm used to in an RPG) and god it is shippy. :D I'm so happy when I find something that I ship a lot in. I'm not a big shipper normally, and I don't read much fic so most of what I ship is headcanon... e.g. for Buffy, I hardly ship anything beyond Buffy/Spike. ;_; And even that, I disliked it when it became mostly mutual. 

Anyway. Anyone played Persona 4? :3 I know I remember someone shipping Persona 3 a lot here, and I just bought FES, so... I'm sure I'll ship lots for that too. :D

One True Pairing Ship: Kanji/Naoto
Canon Ship: see below
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Umm... for some reason Kanji/Chie annoys me but that might just be because _Chie_ annoys me.
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Adachi/Nanako, I HAVE SEEN FIC.
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Souji/Kanji
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Souji/Adachi
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Chie/Yukiko, Dojima/Adachi
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Naoto/Ayane?
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Souji/Yosuke
"When all is said and done" Ship: Yosuke/Chie

For Canon Ship, pretty much nothing is canon apart from whoever you choose to be Souji/the Protagonist's girlfriend. :/ That's like... Souji/Chie, Souji/Yukiko, Souji/Rise... I guess out of all of them I like Souji/Naoto and Souji/Rise. Although the first girlfriend I chose ingame was Ayane, Souji/Ayane is so cute. <3 In fact, anyone with Ayane is cute! Unless it's like, er, Adachi.

I like pretty much all the femmeslash possibilities in this game, tbh. Especially if they involve Naoto.


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, I don't know who any of those people are ):
Though my friend's offered to let me borrow his copy of P4 over summer, so in a few months I might have an idea!

I will respond with more rambling about The West Wing, even though nobody here watches it, just because I want to rant and here's the place to do it! :D

So I really love Jed and Leo (the two adorable and oh-so-shippable old guys). Nobody writes anything and few people actually ship them because, I assume, they're old, and therefore less pretty to look at than, say, Josh and Sam. 
Actually, TWW fandom's really tame when it comes to pairings. The vast majority of stuff written is canon (nearly all Josh/Donna, CJ/Danny or Jed/Abbey), though there's a respectable amount of slash. 
My pet pairing that nobody writes is, for some reason, CJ and her assistant Carol. I suppose there's a modicum of support for it (CJ once jokingly says "Get on the couch, I'm gonna do you right now", and I've seen many pairings based on less than that), and people also like writing CJ with Kate and Abbey. Which is cool. I'll read CJ/pretty much anyone because I think she's an absolutely amazing character. <3
Josh and Donna (90% of TWW's fandom's OTP) are okay, but they're just too obvious and, to be honest, I prefer their relationship before it becomes romantic - it was more snarky and funny. :/

Rant over! :D


----------



## Keltena

Persona 4, I'm in the middle of until I get my PS2 back. D: Buut, I'm kind of loving Chie/Yukiko and Kanji/Naoto at the moment anyway. (I'm currently only up to Rise's dungeon, sob.)

Also, why the Adachi hate? D: I adore him. He's so cute and Matsuda-ish~

Oh, you have FES? I think you'll love it, personally (though I haven't actually beaten The Answer or most of the FES-only stuff but yeah). Though the whole 'Evoker: apply directly to forehead' thing is a bit creepy for some people, it's a very well done game (manages to be dark and serious while running on the Power of Friendship!) Also prepare to be confused by certain Personas and their arcanas, because they changed a lot of those in P4.

P3 really is great though; 'ship-wise there's stuff like Junpei/Chidori and Yukari/Mitsuru and I'm really just rambling here because you don't know these characters yet so I'll stop.

Mm... but yeah. Great game.

I'm getting back into TWEWY myself (<333), and god, Shiki/Eri is adorable. Neku/Shiki can be pretty cute too. Still love Neku/Joshua though.

Ohhhhh, and! Is anyone here a Bleach fan? I just got into it a couple days ago, and... aaaahcan'tstopreading D: But I really do love it~ Not a major 'shipper but man is it fun.

One True Pairing Ship: Rukia/Kaien (sob he's dead and was married but so cute <33)
Canon Ship: ...there are canon Bleach 'ships?
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Um... I don't really like anyone with Orihime. (Plus, if she turns someone down, you can say they got REJECT-ed! *shot)
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: ...Gin/anyone?
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Yoruichi/Soi Fon
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Momo/Aizen (I should not like this as much as I do)
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Urahara/Yoruichi
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Urahara/Aizen it would totally be cool and stuff
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Ichigo/everyone ever (I swear this is canon if you ask the fandom)
"When all is said and done" Ship: Urahara's hat/Zaraki's eyepatch


----------



## Minish

Um... crap. I don't mean to spoil you at all, but... wait until later on the subject of Adachi. Let's just say around where you are in the game, I adored him too, but... >_>

And yaaay P4! Chie/Yukiko and Kanji/Naoto are both pure love. I actually find Chie rather annoying, so I'm surprised I find her so shippable, but eh. Kanji/Naoto is like... way OTP for me, ahah.

And yep! I started P3 last night, it's good so far but MAN is it dark. Makes me realise how P4 can be so happy and yellow coming after a game like this. XD Regardless, I'm really excited about starting it! And yeah, I love the Arcanas and Personas so it'll probably confuse me... also Igor sounds like he's on crack in P3. Whereas he really didn't in P4.

TWEWY~~ I need to replay that soon too! Neku/Joshua is awesome if horribly sad. I don't think there are many ships I don't like in it, apart from Neku/Beat for some reason (I just realised Beat reminds me of Kanji. Except that I love Kanji more than is healthy and I'm... a bit eh about Beat). What do you think of Neku/Rhyme? Or Shiki/Rhyme?


----------



## Keltena

...okay. I guess he's actually acting and he's the big bad or something. OH WELL.

Neku/Rhyme... hmm, could be cute I guess. Shiki/Rhyme could be pretty awesome with older Rhyme. Never really 'shipped Rhyme much, due to her age being a little off compared to the rest.

On the subject of Rhyme pairings, though... Joshua/Rhyme. Gah. I dunno about you, but I can't stand it. Dx


----------



## Keltena

/revives with the ~*~POWER OF LOVE~*~

So. How is the 'shipping today, folks? DOES IT INVOLVE SONG LYRICS? BECAUSE IT WILL NOW.

_1. list 10 "ONE TRUE PAIRINGS" that you admire.
   2. put all of them  in order (10-1, 1 is the ultimate OTP).
   3. supply photos  for said people.
   4. post a quote/lyric you associate with them._

*#10 - **Lelouch/Euphemia [Code Geass]*







_So go ahead and cry
So go ahead and believe that  you were right
__Keep away the dark to help you sleep tonight
'Cause  all of this is all that I can take
And you could never understand  the demons that I face
So go ahead and bat your eyes and lie right to  the world
'Cause for everything you are, you're just a little girl_

*#9  - **Byakuya/Hisana [Bleach]*







_You  are a wandering shining star
You light up my life, you take me so  far
One crystal inside my lonely heart
You light up my life, I  embrace your light
You're my healer; I am lovelorn
In the cool  breeze, I hear your sweet voice
I'm your treasure; I am forlorn
In  the rain I feel your warm tears_

*#8 - **Buffy/Spike  [Buffy the Vampire Slayer]*







_Listen  as the wind blows
From across the great divide
Voices trapped and  yearning
Memories trapped in time
The night is my companion
And  solitude my guide
Would I spend forever here
And not be  satisfied?_

*#7 - **Phoenix/Miles [Ace  Attorney]*







_And  of course I forgive
I've seen how you live
Like a phoenix you  rise from the ashes
You pick up the pieces
And the ghosts in the  attic, they never quite leave
__And of course I forgive
You've  seen how I live
I've got darkness and fears to appease
My voices  and analogies
Ambitions, like ribbons, worn bright on my sleeve_

*#6  - **Neku/Joshua [The World Ends With You]*







_I  wanted to keep you
Holding on while you're pulling away
It's good  to know you
But it's better when you're not there
It's better  when you're not there
It's better when I don't care about the things  you say
In the world's worst way
It's better when you're not there_

*#5  - **Laharl/Flonne [Disgaea]*







_It  don't take money
Don't take fame
Don't need a credit_ _card  to ride this train
It's strong and it's sudden
And it's cruel  sometimes
 But it might just save your life
That's the power of  love_

*#4 - **Yukari/Mitsuru [Persona  3]*







_It's  all around, getting stronger
Coming closer, into my world
I can  see that it's time for me to face it
Can I take it?
Though this  might just be the ending of the life I held so dear
But I won't run;  there's no turning back from here
Stand my ground, I won't give in
No  more denying, I've got to face it
Won't close my eyes and hide the  truth inside
If I don't make it, someone else will
Stand my ground_

*#3  - **Zelos/Colette [Tales of Symphonia]*







_So here we are - that's pretty far
When you think  of where we've been
No going back; I'm fading out
All that has  faded me within
You're by my side, now everything's fine
I can't  believe
You found me when no one else was looking
How did you know  just where I would be?_

*#2 - **Luke/Tear  [Tales of the Abyss]*







_I'm at your back door with the earth of a hundred  nations in my skin
You wouldn't recognize me, for the light in my  eyes is strange
It was years ago, god knows, when you strained to  tell me your whole truth
That you were not mine to save, that you  could not change
Would it be enough to go by if we could sail on the  wind in the dark?
Cut those chains in the middle of the night that  had you pulled apart
Would it be enough to go by if there's moonlight  pulling the tide?
Would it be enough to live on if my love could  keep you alive?_

*#1 - **Ayara/Jasper  [Exit Fate]*







_I  think we've been here before
I recognize this place
I've seen the  marks of confusion wipe out
A single sign of grace
And I don't  want to play anymore
Not when the stakes are so high
So before we  circle round once more
I'm gonna lay down
Lay down my pride_


----------



## Minish

Ooh, a challenge >D
Bear in mind that I've been shipping Cloud/Aeris as my OTP for so long (about six or seven years) that I just couldn't put it anywhere else. But the top 3 or so are completely interchangeable... all of them are, for that matter. I don't ship much but I really do love the ones I have.

Sorry, the images are a bit big in mine... also, I ship waaay too much canon. Like 6/10 or something of these are canon... and most are the main canon pairing of romance series! >_<

*#10 - Tohru Honda/Kyo Sohma (Fruits Basket)*







_Sail your sea
Meet your storm
All I want is to be your harbor
The light in me
Will guide you home
All I want is to be your harbor

...

You've got a journey to make
There's your horizon to chase
So go far beyond where we stand
No matter the distance
I'm holding your hand_
(harbor - vienna teng)

*#9 - Kiba/Tsume (Wolf's Rain)*






This is a crap picture but seriously all I could find. Somewhat unpopular ship for a slightly obscure anime. ;~;

_Heaven's not enough
If when you get there
Just another blue
And heaven's not enough
You think you've found it
And it loses you

And heaven's not enough
If when I'm there I don't remember you
And heaven does enough
You think you know it
And it uses you_

*#8 - Mitsuki Kouyama/Kira Takuto (Full Moon wo Sagashite)*







_All this time I can't believe I couldn't see
Kept in the dark but you were there in front of me
I’ve been sleeping a thousand years it seems
Got to open my eyes to everything
Without a thought without a voice without a soul
Won't let me die here
There must be something more
Bring me to life_
(bring me to life - evanescence)

*#7 - Phoenix Wright/Miles Edgeworth (Ace Attorney)*






(*nicks Salamander's*)

_There is love in your body but you can't get it out
It gets stuck in your head, won't come out of your mouth
Sticks to your tongue and it shows on your face that
The sweetest of words have the bitterest taste

Darling, how I loved you from the start, but you'll never know what a fool I've been
Darling, how I loved you from the start, but that's no excuse for the state I'm in_
(hardest of hearts - florence + the machine)

*#6 - Tsukushi Makino/Tsukasa Domyouji (Hana Yori Dango)*







_I'm not that kind
I'm so good at shooting down any notion
This tired world could change
It's all been bought
Or at least that was my line
No use in spending all that emotion
When there's someone else to blame

But you had to come along didn't you
Rev up the crowd, rewrite the rule book
Where do I go when every 'no' turns into 'maybe'_
(stray italian greyhound - vienna teng)

*#5 - Zuko/Aang (Avatar: the Last Airbender*







_I'm a path of cinders
Burning under your feet
You're the one who walks me 
I'm your one way street_
(bachelorette - bjork)

*#4 - Buffy Summers/Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer*






(*nicks Salamander's again* There are so few good Spuffy images around)

_She wears her tears on her blouse
Confused and racked with self-doubt
She stole the keys to my house
And then she locked herself out

Excuse me, I apologize
He likes your attitude, he tries it on for size
He spends the afternoon, between your thighs
How's that for gratitude, I apologize._
(lady of the flowers - placebo)

*#3 - Wesley Wyndam-Pryce/Winifred Burkle (Angel/Buffy)*







_Ifeel like a fool so I'm going to stop troubling you
Buried in my yard, a letter to send to you
And if I forget or god forbid die too soon
Hope that you'll hear me, know that I wrote to you

All you need to sate me
All you need to sate me
Call, and I'll be curled on the floor
Hiding out from it all
And I won't take any other call_
(soil, soil - tegan and sara)

*#2 - Zuko/Katara (Avatar: the Last Airbender)*







_Well, your faith was strong but you needed proof
You saw her bathing on the roof
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you
She tied you to her kitchen chair
Snd she broke your throne and she cut your hair
And from your lips she drew the hallelujah
Hallelujah..._
(hallelujah - jeff buckley)

*#1 - Cloud Strife/Aeris Gainsborough (Final Fantasy VII*







_You used to captivate me
By your resonating light
Now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face it haunts
My once pleasant dreams
Your voice, it chased away
All the sanity in me_
(my immortal - evanesence)


----------



## Keltena

...that is such a pretty Zuko/Katara pic, and I don't even like the pairing (platonic Zutara ftw y/n?). Pretty pictures all around, really, but especially that one... <3

God, I know, it's so hard to find anything visually good with Buffy and Spike. Or Phoenix and Miles, actually; I searched so long for that one...

Random 'shipping question because I find these things interesting for some bizarre reason! You know how sometimes, people will 'ship A/B, and because of that refuse to 'ship A/anyone but B or B/anyone but A, or even actively dislike those pairings for no other reason? And worse, of course, is when A/B 'shippers hate C for being 'shipped with A or B, but I'm pretty sure we're all more mature than that last one, so.

Just wondering: does anyone do any of the above? For some reason, I never worry about any of my 'ships intersecting; heck, I think it's fairly common knowledge that I 'ship Zelos from Tales of Symphonia with everyone and their father. xD So yeah, I've never run into that, but I'm interested to hear about other people.

also I am way too into Code Geass so have that old meme filled out once again


One True Pairing Ship: Lelouch/Euphemia
Canon Ship: Suzaku/Euphemia
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Schneizel/Lelouch
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Rolo/Nunnally
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Lelouch/Shirley, Xingke/Tianzi
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Lelouch/Rolo
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Lelouch/C.C., Suzaku/Gino
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Suzaku/Kallen
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Lelouch/Suzaku
"When all is said and done" Ship: Kallen/Lelouch

...are you noticing that one character pops up in almost all of these 'ships? gdit lulu, stop having so many love interests.


----------



## Minish

There are _so many_ amazing Zutara pictures around. One thing that I really love the Avatar fandom for is the art part of the fandom, the show seems to have attracted amazing artists. It tends to have really good fic as well. Quick question to anyone: are there any fandoms you're into that turn you off because of something?

For example, I adore the Zutara fandom, but the shipping wars drive me just a little bit insane. I'm a very firm Zutara shipper, and saw next to no chemistry between Aang and Katara throughout the entire series. But that's _my personal opinion_, which is something some people do not seem to get. -_- The Zutarians are just as insane as the Kataangers; they tend to be more intelligent (generally. From what I've seen), but can be downright pretentious when it comes to their ship. Some genuinely believe that one day, the creators will announce that it was canon all along and Kataang was just some elaborate ruse. Seriously. Being non-canon doesn't make a ship invalid, I though they would be aware of this...

To answer _your_ question, Salamander... hmm. I'm not really sure. I tend to latch very firmly onto an OTP for some fandoms and just don't ship much else, that's for sure. The only reason I dislike opposing ships is because I genuinely don't think the ship is interesting or good (take Avatar again, for example: I ship Zutara quite a lot, and Kataang not at all. But I can still ship the characters; I adore Zuko/Aang.

That doesn't happen much, though. I tend to have to look at them in alternative universes: a world where Zuko/Aang makes more sense and a world where Zuko/Katara makes more sense. Ehh. I'm a bit of an OTP person. X3

Ahhh I must do one for some fandoms I've got into lately!

*Persona 3*:
One True Pairing Ship: Minako/Hidetoshi and Minako/Akinari. Yes, two of _the_ most obscure and unpopular ships in the entire fandom. It's a tough life. I do like a bit of Shinjiro/Akihiko though, so that kind of evens it out.
Canon Ship: Minako/Aigis? Kind of canon even though she's a robot?
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: Akihiko/Ken. I find this really creepy for some reason.
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Takaya/Chidori, or Takaya/Ken, bwahhh
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Minako/Akihiko, Jin/Fuuka, Fuuka/Natsuki
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: Minako/Tanaka, it's horribly _glorious_ and I don't know why...
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Mitsuru/Yukari
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Uhh... Natsuki/Aigis? D'aww. Wait I just realised they have the same voice actress, that's just disturbing.
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Mitsuru/Yukari, can't see why it's the most popular yuri ship...
"When all is said and done" Ship: Minako/Aigis

Aaaaand Avatar, not sure if I've done it before but I'm sure my feelings will have changed:

One True Pairing Ship: Zuko/Katara <3
Canon Ship: Sokka/Suki <3
"If this happens, I will stab my eyes out with a spork" Ship: ...can I say Aang/Katara?
"You're one sick bastard" Ship: Pretty much anyone old and evil with anyone young and innocent. There are a _lot_ of these two extremes. Oh and Zuko/Azula, yeesh.
"I dabble a bit" Ships: Aang/Toph, Sokka/Toph, Zuko/Sokka, a bajillion others
"It's like a car crash, but I can't look away" Ship: I will not say Zuko/Azula I will not say Zuko/Azula I REFUSE TO LIKE THIS SHIP >_>;
"Tickles my fancy but not sold quite yet" Ship: Zuko/Toph
"Makes no canon sense but why the hell not" Ship: Cabbage Man/Frothy Guy, d'awww comedy-relief-weirdo-shipping.
"Everyone else loves it but I just don't feel it" Ship: Aang/Katara
"When all is said and done" Ship: Sokka/Suki

Avatar has so many shipping potentials <3 This is kind of the issue I had with Buffy, where for some reason I saw hardly any chemistry or anything of interest between _anyone_. Angel, on the other hand was a different story... *ships almost everyone with eachother there... apart from Cordelia, she sucks*

I'm tempted to do one of these memes for Yu-Gi-Oh: The Abridged Series which I've recently got into... even though it's a complete comedy spoof, an _abridged_ version of an actual show, and the characters are basically there to have the piss taken out of them constantly. And yet... there is so. much. shipping potential... I feel so weird for shipping Abridged characters. *cough* Florence/Marik is my OTP for life *cough* Then again, the characters are probably so different from the original Yu-Gi-Oh (which, additionally, _I haven't even seen_ and know next to nothing about) that it might make sense...


----------



## Dannichu

See, I'm the opposite of Cirrus; I don't ship anyone in Avatar with _anybody_. Suki/Sokka's quite sweet, I suppose, but I don't take shipping in Avatar at all seriously, and the fandom (which I've pretty much only seen via fandomsecrets) seems _terrifying._ 

Also, the characters are pretty much all aged between 11 and 16, so I'd feel really creepy shipping them, anyways. I think I've always preferred shipping older characters, actually; Azumanga Daioh, for example, has loads of shippable characters, but the only one I really enjoy is Yukari/Nyamo, because they're both adults. When I read Wicked fic, I'd always prefer stuff set in Act 2 (when they're adults) than Act 1 (when they're at school), and I've always sort of disliked high-school fic, but especially love anything that takes younger characters (like Willow and Tara) and sets it in and AU when they're older.
I think it's partly because I feel, as I said, a bit creepy shipping characters who aren't even legal, but also because having older characters, I think, adds an extra dimension of seriousness to a fic. Call me cynical, but I find it hard to believe that two people who get together aged 14 will be together in one year, let alone ~*true love forever~*. Don't get me wrong, pairings with younger characters can be cute, but for a realistic depiction of relationships and how they work, characters need to be old enough to make adult decisions.

You know what pairing I adore beyond all reason right now? Sherlock/John (from the new BBC adaptation of Sherlock). I LOVE THEM. And they're practically canon and oh, the BBC is a legend.


----------



## Minish

Dannichu said:


> See, I'm the opposite of Cirrus; I don't ship anyone in Avatar with _anybody_. Suki/Sokka's quite sweet, I suppose, but I don't take shipping in Avatar at all seriously, and the fandom (which I've pretty much only seen via fandomsecrets) seems _terrifying._
> 
> Also, the characters are pretty much all aged between 11 and 16, so I'd feel really creepy shipping them, anyways. I think I've always preferred shipping older characters, actually; Azumanga Daioh, for example, has loads of shippable characters, but the only one I really enjoy is Yukari/Nyamo, because they're both adults. When I read Wicked fic, I'd always prefer stuff set in Act 2 (when they're adults) than Act 1 (when they're at school), and I've always sort of disliked high-school fic, but especially love anything that takes younger characters (like Willow and Tara) and sets it in and AU when they're older.
> I think it's partly because I feel, as I said, a bit creepy shipping characters who aren't even legal, but also because having older characters, I think, adds an extra dimension of seriousness to a fic. Call me cynical, but I find it hard to believe that two people who get together aged 14 will be together in one year, let alone ~*true love forever~*. Don't get me wrong, pairings with younger characters can be cute, but for a realistic depiction of relationships and how they work, characters need to be old enough to make adult decisions.
> 
> You know what pairing I adore beyond all reason right now? Sherlock/John (from the new BBC adaptation of Sherlock). I LOVE THEM. And they're practically canon and oh, the BBC is a legend.


I can understand this - I don't really ship Aang with anyone seriously because he's twelve, my shipping really starts with Katara and the other older characters. I think it might have to do with our ages - I can relate much more to teenage characters and see shipping potential between them more (older ones, anyway).

The thing with adult character ships is that a good part of the good fic written for them will involve sex because that's apparently just how all adult relationships roll. I would prefer to write fluffy fic about teenagers than mature fic about adults (mature not meaning sex, just... an actual proper realistic relationship) because I have _no_ idea how to write that. I'm sure when I'm in my twenties I won't really ship Avatar characters with their original ages.

That's probably why I can't really ship much in Buffy. That and there's not many characters in Buffy (sorry :P) that really interest me all _that_ much gahhh I feel like such a bad Buffy fan.

As for characters being old enough to make adult decisions, and for it to be an actual realistic depiction... I tend to imagine the Avatar characters somewhat aged up in mind. They were depicted as mostly very mature in the show, so I can imagine them being able to be in relationships. Ehh, I don't know. I definitely feel a bit uncomfortable imagining myself shipping Aang or Toph particularly seriously if not aged up - another reason why I really don't like Kataang at _all_. Most of the Kataang fandom seems to truly believe that Kataang is ~*~true loooove~*~ and I'm just sitting there thinking... yeah, no. It's even worse that the creators kind of made this seem how the ship was supposed to be interpreted, which is just downright weird.

Anyway, I _can_ ship Sherlock/John and do so with great earnest! No matter what the Moff says, I just _know_ they make great pains to make it as slashy as is humanly possible. I was just waiting for a slashy moment in the second episode, and then Sherlock _pushed John's coat back on for him and pushed him out the door_ and I was just like ahhhhh. :'D


----------



## Dannichu

The thing with what little I've seen of the Avatar fandom in regards to Kataang shipping is that most people who disagree with it do so on the grounds of "He's so young!" and yet, with any Toph ships (the most popular of which I believe is Sokka/Toph), the age difference is exactly the same, but nobody raises an age-related objection. The double standard of "it's okay for a man to date a younger woman, but not the other way around" is fairly common in fandom (I think. I, uh, don't follow a lot of het ><), and it's pretty annoying.
(I'm not saying you follow the double-standard, just that fandom - and, well, pretty much the media in general - does.)

I dunno; I don't think that fic for ships about older characters will nessesarily have more (or any!) sex, but I agree with you about teenage relationships being a lot simpler and thus easier to read/write. Actually, I think that's part of my beef with teenage!ships - writers often make it the _most dramatic thing evar_ and I just sort of want everyone to get over themselves. It's not that big a deal. Of course, overly dramatic adult!ships aren't fun to read, either, so.

Re: Buffy - while I ship the hell out of.. well, actually, my only OTP in Buffy is Willow/Tara, I utterly adore reading gen!fic for it. The characters have such great interactions onscreen (Joss developed his "put any two characters in a room together and have them make conversation" in Buffy and his use of it was wonderfully done in Firefly), that, as long as it's well-written, I'll happily read non-shippy fic about just about anyone. 

Haha, of course they make it shippy on purpose! As my current desktop wallpaper says (yes I am too cool):

John: Do you have a girlfriend, then?
Sherlock: Girlfriend? No. Not really my area.
John: Oh right. Do you have a boyfriend? Which is fine, by the way.
Sherlock: I know it's fine.
John: So you've got a boyfriend?
Sherlock: No.

Eeee <3 The second episode wasn't quite as in-your-face shippy, but I think my favourite moment was the Sherlock/John Memory Recall Slow Dance(tm).
I have massive hopes for the third episode - it's being written by Mark Gatiss, who plays Mycroft and is gay himself.

Also, this place is fantastic :D


----------



## surskitty

I can't ship any of the main characters in AtLA.  THEY'RE KIDS.  Well, Zuko's older, but he's a derp.

Unrelatedly, does anyone ship anyone in pokémon?  I am sort of curious about fic involving official characters.  IN PARTICULAR Flint/Volkner or Morty/Eusine or something similarly derptastic.  ... Or any of the PokeSpe protagonists.


----------



## Tailsy

Volkner/Roark is popular, for some bizarre reason! ... I know that much :D


----------



## Keltena

...that is a lot of discussion. \o/

Um, so. On the subject of AtLA, I'm not a big 'shipper at all. Well, unless it comes to crack. You can get me to 'ship Sokka/Mai in an instant, but other than that I'm just kind of "okay Sokka/Suki is cute I guess and 'shipping exists whatever" about the whole thing. xD;

It's true that kid relationships don't seem as serious to me as older people's, but that's not a big issue with me. Some things just click as 'shippy for me and some... don't. It's like some things make me wanna write fanfic, and some don't. I really don't know why it is.

@Cirrus's P3 stuff: So, you're a bigger fan of Minako than Minato? Though I don't differentiate _much_ (I 'ship both genders with Ryoji, haha), I'm just way more used to the blue-haired kid with emo bangs. He's fun~ And I do greatly prefer Minato/Aigis (askjfld;fds so cute and sad <333) to Minako/Aigis, but eh.

...Fuuka/Jin, that is brilliant. Why didn't I think of that.

What's Hidetoshi's social link like in the later stages? I never finished it; I'm guessing he's an interesting character? Mina(t/k)o/Akinari is amazing though, ohmygod. I adored his S. Link so, so much...

As for Yukari/Mitsuru, I always thought they were just 'shipped for being the two most prominent female characters at first, but then I got up to the scene on the school trip where they have that long talk, and some other scenes, and... just, I don't know. It would be nowhere near a perfect relationship, but they just seem to connect so well in my mind. (They also get some _amazingly_ 'shippy lines, but that's beside the point. Well, beside the main point anyway.)

Re: Pokemon 'shipping -- funny you should ask, because I just recently got really, really into that fandom. I need to read PokeSpe (I've gotten, like, nowhere in it and it seems really good), but I do 'ship some very derpy gameverse stuff? Like, uh... Gold/Silver/Lyra! Or really any combination of them. It is cute and amusing and Silver is an ultimate tsundere and have I mentioned I adore Silver. Aaalso, for some bizarre reason Morty/Falkner (I DON'T KNOW OKAY?) and possibly Morty/Eusine like you mentioned, still on the fence about whether it's a bromance or a romance. Iiiiii don't know any of the D/P people, but I love the Johto people in particular, so.

...I am just thinking about this for the first time and Jasmine/Whitney would be the ditziest thing ever. I'm not sure whether that's a good thing or not... Um, anyway. Yeah. G/S/L and Falkner/Morty would be my thing. Whoo.


----------



## Dannichu

I CAVED AND GOT A SHERLOCK AVVIE. It's not obviously shippy, but... they live together? I dunno. It makes me happy. 

Sokka/Mai is interesting. I read a ship manifesto for Azula/Ty Lee and now sort of ship that, though not with any seriousness. Speaking of ship manifestos, has anyone posted a link to here yet? Some of those manifestos are _the_ most fun to read :D

I don't think I ship anyone in Pokemon, though the fandom amuses me greatly. I enjoy the pairing names very much, too, they're as fun as the Harry Potter ship!names and _so_ much better than the nameshmushes.


----------



## Minish

Dannichu said:


> The thing with what little I've seen of the Avatar fandom in regards to Kataang shipping is that most people who disagree with it do so on the grounds of "He's so young!" and yet, with any Toph ships (the most popular of which I believe is Sokka/Toph), the age difference is exactly the same, but nobody raises an age-related objection. The double standard of "it's okay for a man to date a younger woman, but not the other way around" is fairly common in fandom (I think. I, uh, don't follow a lot of het ><), and it's pretty annoying.
> (I'm not saying you follow the double-standard, just that fandom - and, well, pretty much the media in general - does.)


That's very true. I dislike Aang/Katara for other reasons mainly (they're brilliant friends, but I just don't see any romantic compatibility between them at all) but there is the aspect of age that turns me off. However, it's less about age difference and more that Aang really is a lot more childlike than the other characters. I can barely ship him whatsoever because of that - he's very mature in some aspects, though, of course.

I still ship Aang/Toph, though, but I think that's because romantically they seem much more compatible. I still can't ship Aang too seriously, but I can see these together in a fluffy sort of relationship and in the future perhaps.

But yeah, that is a particularly annoying double standard. :/



> I dunno; I don't think that fic for ships about older characters will nessesarily have more (or any!) sex, but I agree with you about teenage relationships being a lot simpler and thus easier to read/write. Actually, I think that's part of my beef with teenage!ships - writers often make it the _most dramatic thing evar_ and I just sort of want everyone to get over themselves. It's not that big a deal. Of course, overly dramatic adult!ships aren't fun to read, either, so.


I like teenage relationships a lot in shows where teenage characters have to grow up very fast, I don't think they have to be necessarily simpler there (but then again, fictional relationships are often very different from real-life relationships).

To be fair, I think a lot of the time teenage ships are written with characters just like that, in a different environment from actual human life, so I can at least understand a little bit when 16 year-olds in fiction find their "one true loves" or whatever. It _is_ irritating when they're treated as overly dramatic, but if it's all a lot more dramatic in-universe than real life then I get it.

...sorry if that made no sense >_>



> Re: Buffy - while I ship the hell out of.. well, actually, my only OTP in Buffy is Willow/Tara, I utterly adore reading gen!fic for it. The characters have such great interactions onscreen (Joss developed his "put any two characters in a room together and have them make conversation" in Buffy and his use of it was wonderfully done in Firefly), that, as long as it's well-written, I'll happily read non-shippy fic about just about anyone.


95% of the Buffy fic I read is gen for this very reason, haha (I'm starting to appreciate Willow/Tara a bit, by the way! I don't quite ship it seriously, but it's one of the only ships I'll actually ever read fic for).



> Eeee <3 The second episode wasn't quite as in-your-face shippy, but I think my favourite moment was the Sherlock/John Memory Recall Slow Dance(tm).
> I have massive hopes for the third episode - it's being written by Mark Gatiss, who plays Mycroft and is gay himself.
> 
> Also, this place is fantastic :D


Oh my god, the Sherlock/John Memory Recall Slow Dance(tm)! :'D That was such a great moment.
_And the third episode is on tomorrow ahhhhhhhh_ this thought has occurred to me about ten times today, in that exact form (I feel very sorry for you not getting to watch it tomorrow ;~;)



Salamander said:


> @Cirrus's P3 stuff: So, you're a bigger fan of Minako than Minato? Though I don't differentiate _much_ (I 'ship both genders with Ryoji, haha), I'm just way more used to the blue-haired kid with emo bangs. He's fun~ And I do greatly prefer Minato/Aigis (askjfld;fds so cute and sad <333) to Minako/Aigis, but eh.
> 
> ...Fuuka/Jin, that is brilliant. Why didn't I think of that.
> 
> What's Hidetoshi's social link like in the later stages? I never finished it; I'm guessing he's an interesting character? Mina(t/k)o/Akinari is amazing though, ohmygod. I adored his S. Link so, so much...
> 
> As for Yukari/Mitsuru, I always thought they were just 'shipped for being the two most prominent female characters at first, but then I got up to the scene on the school trip where they have that long talk, and some other scenes, and... just, I don't know. It would be nowhere near a perfect relationship, but they just seem to connect so well in my mind. (They also get some _amazingly_ 'shippy lines, but that's beside the point. Well, beside the main point anyway.)


I actually don't really prefer Minako, I haven't even played P3P. XD There's just been an absolutely enormous rush of Minako/Shinjiro in general within the fandom since P3P came out (probably because of the massive amount of canon evidence and their Social Link) so I've been reading a lot of fic for it.

Yeah, Hidetoshi is a pretty interesting guy. It kind of depresses me finishing Social Links because I know there'll be no more of that character for the rest of the game - it's a great shame because sometimes they're a lot more interesting than actual main characters and I want to know more! There was basically this hilarious dramatic subplot (that wasn't really supposed to be hilarious) where Hidetoshi found a cigarette butt and spent ages trying to catch the culprit and have him punished. At the end he talked about wanting to overturn the school, and political system, and then told Minato he wanted to become a teacher to help the people of the future. :'D It was so sweet! And... had a surprising amount of subtext.

Minato/Akinari is so heartwrenching. It was even worse because I was doing it at the end of the game, which just makes it so much sadder because of... well, you know. 



Spoiler



Akinari's talking about how much he fears dying and doesn't want to go and how it's not fair that it's just him, and the player _knows_ that Nyx is coming and will probably kill EVERYONE, and much sooner than Akinari thinks. And he's wasting his last month on earth because of it! ;~; Just... gahh.



Yukari/Mitsuru would be interesting, and admittedly there is a *lot* of canon evidence for it. I do wish I shipped it a lot, there's just so much fic for it! Hmm, maybe in a second playthrough my opinion would change... 

Also, *is watching Yu-Gi-Oh!* Now that I've seen all of Abridged and adored it, I realised the show behind the parody actually really interested me. Anyone else seen it here? ISN'T IT DELIGHTFULLY CHEESY AND AMAZING AND _SHIPPY_? :D


----------



## Keltena

Dannichu said:


> Sokka/Mai is interesting. I read a ship manifesto for Azula/Ty Lee and now sort of ship that, though not with any seriousness. Speaking of ship manifestos, has anyone posted a link to here yet? Some of those manifestos are _the_ most fun to read :D
> 
> I don't think I ship anyone in Pokemon, though the fandom amuses me greatly. I enjoy the pairing names very much, too, they're as fun as the Harry Potter ship!names and _so_ much better than the nameshmushes.


Aaaaaaah I'm doing a 'ship manifesto myself, actually; have you seen the Zelos/Kratos one? It's the only Symphonia one, but it's amazingly well-written (...and really, really long o.o). I'm working on one for Ayara/Jasper from Exit Fate that side character/that minor character from that game no one's played... actually, I think I need to get an extension. Derp.

Namesmushes are horrible, oh my god D: I am utterly baffled by the Pokemon 'shipping names, personally; some of them make sense ("SoulsilverShipping" = "Soul" and Silver, "SacredShipping" = two people in search of legendaries), but some of them... don't (why is Falkner/Morty "HonorShipping"? Why is gameverse Gold/Silver "HunterShipping"? o.o) I DON'T GET IT AAAAAH



Cirrus said:


> I like teenage relationships a lot in shows where teenage characters have to grow up very fast, I don't think they have to be necessarily simpler there (but then again, fictional relationships are often very different from real-life relationships).
> 
> To be fair, I think a lot of the time teenage ships are written with characters just like that, in a different environment from actual human life, so I can at least understand a little bit when 16 year-olds in fiction find their "one true loves" or whatever. It _is_ irritating when they're treated as overly dramatic, but if it's all a lot more dramatic in-universe than real life then I get it.
> 
> ...sorry if that made no sense >_>


I agree on that; I love when teenagers have to grow up. (Or when mentally seven years old people have to grow up... okay, not expanding on that, that's a bit spoilerish, sorry.) For non-spoilerish things, I adore Raine from Tales of Symphonia for this exact reason (as much as it sucks for her), and also Ed Elric from from Fullmetal Alchemist for being portrayed quite realistically as an initially twelve-year-old kid in an adult world.

I think that generally made sense; I don't really like things that are pure romance, generally, so I'd shy away from all that teenage true love stuff, but it's really whether it's in keeping with the universe, not whether it fits reality. Well, most of the time.




Cirrus said:


> I actually don't really prefer Minako, I haven't even played P3P. XD There's just been an absolutely enormous rush of Minako/Shinjiro in general within the fandom since P3P came out (probably because of the massive amount of canon evidence and their Social Link) so I've been reading a lot of fic for it.
> 
> Yeah, Hidetoshi is a pretty interesting guy. It kind of depresses me finishing Social Links because I know there'll be no more of that character for the rest of the game - it's a great shame because sometimes they're a lot more interesting than actual main characters and I want to know more! There was basically this hilarious dramatic subplot (that wasn't really supposed to be hilarious) where Hidetoshi found a cigarette butt and spent ages trying to catch the culprit and have him punished. At the end he talked about wanting to overturn the school, and political system, and then told Minato he wanted to become a teacher to help the people of the future. :'D It was so sweet! And... had a surprising amount of subtext.
> 
> Minato/Akinari is so heartwrenching. It was even worse because I was doing it at the end of the game, which just makes it so much sadder because of... well, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Akinari's talking about how much he fears dying and doesn't want to go and how it's not fair that it's just him, and the player _knows_ that Nyx is coming and will probably kill EVERYONE, and much sooner than Akinari thinks. And he's wasting his last month on earth because of it! ;~; Just... gahh.
> 
> 
> 
> Yukari/Mitsuru would be interesting, and admittedly there is a *lot* of canon evidence for it. I do wish I shipped it a lot, there's just so much fic for it! Hmm, maybe in a second playthrough my opinion would change...
> 
> Also, *is watching Yu-Gi-Oh!* Now that I've seen all of Abridged and adored it, I realised the show behind the parody actually really interested me. Anyone else seen it here? ISN'T IT DELIGHTFULLY CHEESY AND AMAZING AND _SHIPPY_? :D


Ahhh, I see. I am probably the only person on the planet who really doesn't get what's so awesome about Minako/Shinjiro... I mean, I've seen a lot of their S. Link, and I understand how heartwarming it is to see Shinjiro be _happy_, but at the same time, I feel like the special ending to their S. Link just... detracts. 



Spoiler: October



I feel like a bad person for saying 'he should die', but his death was a huge factor in the atmosphere of the game and the character development especially (Akihiko and Ken's resolutions, omg), and anything less than that just doesn't seem like a punch in the gut the way it's supposed to be.


 Aaanyway.

I am totally going to get Hidetoshi's S. Link... either if I ever replay P3 (semi-possible) or on YT. He sounds really interesting; I was sad I never got to finish his, but there was Mamoru and Mitsuru and... yeah.

And that is why Akinari's Social Link is absolutely perfect to get at the end of the game; in fact, I can't think of any other time when it would have nearly as much effect. It's heartbreaking, but... I don't know. For one, I'm a sucker for tear jerkers, and for another, it simply has more _effect_, whether it's happy or not.

Converrrrt. *prods* No, I'm kidding, but I do adore the pairing. Just... "Will you stand by my side forever?" or whatever Mitsuru says? Aside from providing bubbly feelings, that is a marriage proposal if I ever heard one. Also, that bath they took together is the best 'shipping evidence ever. EVER.

Ahhhhh, I haven't seen or read Yu-Gi-Oh; heard it's good in exactly the way you describe. Would you recommend it a lot? I have a long list of things to play/watch/read/etc., but I might get around to it... eventually.

...also why am I suddenly 'shipping things I had completely lost interest in. Dear Neku and Joshua (and Shiki for that matter): get out of my brain, I am doing a different fandom right now and you are cramping my current style. I'll write you some other time. Promise.

Actually, does that happen to people? Like, 'ships just sort of come and go ("okay so yesterday I was working on this Willow/Faith fanfic I'd better pick that up--OH HEY SILVER/LYRA IS KIND OF COOL I THINK I'LL GO OBSESS OVER THAT... on second thought, screw those, I'm going to go 'ship Cecille and Frings")

...I need a life. :D


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> Namesmushes are horrible, oh my god D: I am utterly baffled by the Pokemon 'shipping names, personally; some of them make sense ("SoulsilverShipping" = "Soul" and Silver, "SacredShipping" = two people in search of legendaries), but some of them... don't (why is Falkner/Morty "HonorShipping"? Why is gameverse Gold/Silver "HunterShipping"? o.o) I DON'T GET IT AAAAAH


Some of the Warriors shipping names are much worse.


----------



## Keltena

...oh dear god, Leafpool. I take back everything I've said. I'm going to go and run away somewhere where fandom doesn't exist now, I think.

D8

O-kay. Time for guessing games to get my brain to stop being dead. Who's in~?

*1. Think of up to 20 'ships you support
2. List them using descriptions of the characters involved rather than their names
3. Have your friends guess as many of the 'ships as they can*

In  no particular order, I have 3 'ships from Tales of the Abyss, 2 from  Pokemon, 2 from Persona 3, 2 from Exit Fate, 2 from Code Geass, 2 from  Ace Attorney, 2 from the Buffyverse, 2 from Tales of Symphonia, 1 from  Disgaea, 1 from TWEWY, and 1 from Bleach. Some are more obvious than  others. Good luck!

1) That Guy Who Gets Major Character Development & That Guy Who Tries To Reverse Said Character Development
2) That Guy Who Only Recently Has An Awesome Scarf & That Guy Whose Hair Looks Like Minato Arisato's
3) That Girl Who Qualified For Her Job At An Insanely  Low Age & That Woman Who Has An Endless Supply Of Glasses
4)  That Guy Who Does A Total 180 And Because The Most Snarky  And Edgy  Character Around & That Woman Who Is Happy Not To Have A  Conscience
5) That Man With The Weird Hair Thingy & That Woman With The Very Unoriginal Character Design
6) That Idiot Hero Who Gets Major Angst & That Girl Who Thinks He's An Idiot
7) The Most Tsundere Male Character In The History Of The  Universe & That Surprisingly Charismatic Female Who Named A Trope
8)  That Man Whose Hair Is Apparently Naturally That Way  (WTF?) & That  Man Who Is Very British For No Adequately Explained  Reason
9) That  Man With The Most Awesome Name Ever  And A Small Role In The Plot &  That Woman Who Is Related To A Party  Member And Has A Smaller Role
10)  That Girl Who Is  Too Much Of A Lesbian To Be A Canon Love Interest  & That Girl Who  Will Subject You To A Fate Worse Than Death If You  Piss Her Off
11) That Man Who Shares A Voice Actor With Two Minor  Characters  & That Woman Whose Death Resulted In Bad Stuff For A  Long  Time
12) That Guy Who Uses Too Much Symbolism And  Has No  Master Plan & That Girl Who Has The Prettiest Hair And The   Prettiest Name Ever
13) That Girl Who Has Traumatic Memories Of A Crayon & That Girl With The Weird But Awesome Clothing
14) That Guy Who Dislikes Logic And Is Constantly Pissed Off  & That Girl Who Chooses The Strangest Moments To Be Ditzy
15) That Woman With The Obvious Crush On Someone Else &  That Man Who Is Not Nearly As Important As I Pretend He Is
16) That Guy Who Accidentally Helped Bring About The End Of The World & That Guy Who Almost Did End It
17) That Guy Whose Gender Everyone Gets Wrong & That Girl Everyone Seems To Hate
18)  That Guy Who Is Completely Oblivious To Love Or At  Least Pretends To  Be & That Girl Who Is Far Too Normal A Character  To Last In That  Series
19) That Kid Who Is Going To Be  Strong Enough To Beat You  Next Time & That Girl Who He Isn't  Actually Strong Enough To Beat  After All
20) That  Woman Who Would Put Friendship Above Anything Else & That Woman Who  Has Similar-Looking Hair To The First Woman


----------



## Flareth

8 is definitely Phoenix/Edgeworth. Yes, I DID join this club....I may try that thing out later.......


----------



## Keltena

Yep, it definitely is. Ah, and membership is not exactly a huge deal (why do I even bother trying to keep up that list); interested to see if you try it out!


----------



## Dannichu

Right then!

2. Morty and aaaaaah I have no idea D:
3. Fran/Adrian <3333
8. Nick/Edgey :D
10. This could be a Bleach one, but I'm thinking Willow/Tara?
13. Also makes me think Willow/Tara
17. Colette/Zelos?



Salamander said:


> 1) That Guy Who Gets Major Character Development & That Guy Who Tries To Reverse Said Character Development
> 2) That Guy Who Only Recently Has An Awesome Scarf & That Guy Whose Hair Looks Like Minato Arisato's
> 3) That Girl Who Qualified For Her Job At An Insanely  Low Age & That Woman Who Has An Endless Supply Of Glasses
> 4)  That Guy Who Does A Total 180 And Because The Most Snarky  And Edgy  Character Around & That Woman Who Is Happy Not To Have A  Conscience
> 5) That Man With The Weird Hair Thingy & That Woman With The Very Unoriginal Character Design
> 6) That Idiot Hero Who Gets Major Angst & That Girl Who Thinks He's An Idiot
> 7) The Most Tsundere Male Character In The History Of The  Universe & That Surprisingly Charismatic Female Who Named A Trope
> 8)  That Man Whose Hair Is Apparently Naturally That Way  (WTF?) & That  Man Who Is Very British For No Adequately Explained  Reason
> 9) That  Man With The Most Awesome Name Ever  And A Small Role In The Plot &  That Woman Who Is Related To A Party  Member And Has A Smaller Role
> 10)  That Girl Who Is  Too Much Of A Lesbian To Be A Canon Love Interest  & That Girl Who  Will Subject You To A Fate Worse Than Death If You  Piss Her Off
> 11) That Man Who Shares A Voice Actor With Two Minor  Characters  & That Woman Whose Death Resulted In Bad Stuff For A  Long  Time
> 12) That Guy Who Uses Too Much Symbolism And  Has No  Master Plan & That Girl Who Has The Prettiest Hair And The   Prettiest Name Ever
> 13) That Girl Who Has Traumatic Memories Of A Crayon & That Girl With The Weird But Awesome Clothing
> 14) That Guy Who Dislikes Logic And Is Constantly Pissed Off  & That Girl Who Chooses The Strangest Moments To Be Ditzy
> 15) That Woman With The Obvious Crush On Someone Else &  That Man Who Is Not Nearly As Important As I Pretend He Is
> 16) That Guy Who Accidentally Helped Bring About The End Of The World & That Guy Who Almost Did End It
> 17) That Guy Whose Gender Everyone Gets Wrong & That Girl Everyone Seems To Hate
> 18)  That Guy Who Is Completely Oblivious To Love Or At  Least Pretends To  Be & That Girl Who Is Far Too Normal A Character  To Last In That  Series
> 19) That Kid Who Is Going To Be  Strong Enough To Beat You  Next Time & That Girl Who He Isn't  Actually Strong Enough To Beat  After All
> 20) That  Woman Who Would Put Friendship Above Anything Else & That Woman Who  Has Similar-Looking Hair To The First Woman


...I feel bad for not getting more D: I'm sure they are obvious. 

I want to have a go, but I'm tired and will do so later. They will all be terribly easy :D

Also - the Harry Potter fandom has actual 'ship names like Pokemon and Warriors. I found a list of all the names once and it terrified me, but I can't seem to find it again :/


----------



## surskitty

2 is Morty/Falkner.


----------



## Keltena

Dannichu said:


> Right then!
> 
> 2. Morty and aaaaaah I have no idea D:
> 3. Fran/Adrian <3333
> 8. Nick/Edgey :D
> 10. This could be a Bleach one, but I'm thinking Willow/Tara?
> 13. Also makes me think Willow/Tara
> 17. Colette/Zelos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...I feel bad for not getting more D: I'm sure they are obvious.
> 
> I want to have a go, but I'm tired and will do so later. They will all be terribly easy :D
> 
> Also - the Harry Potter fandom has actual 'ship names like Pokemon and Warriors. I found a list of all the names once and it terrified me, but I can't seem to find it again :/


surskitty is correct in that #2 is Morty/Falkner (I don't even know why I 'ship this can someone tell me why please); you were wrong on both counts about #10 (*waits for Cirrus to guess it*) but the rest were right~ I am way too obvious in my AA 'ships.

Eh, they're not all that obvious tbh. #4, #7, #11 and possibly #19 might be guessable for you; I think the others are outside your fandom knowledge, so. A+? xD

...Harry Potter fandom. Those three words alone make me cower in fear. ;~;


----------



## Minish

#10 is Yukari/Mitsuru, but of course. XD I was genuinely terrified of Mitsuru later on in the game...

I wish I could guess some of the others, I'm awful at this kind of thing. X3 I feel like you must have put Spuffy in somewhere... but so many could apply to them... O.O

*must do this herself soon*


----------



## Keltena

Hee~ I adore Mitsuru so much. And not just because of the executions (which are apparently freezing people solid for hours straight? Darn it; I liked when they were just a mysterious ~fate worse than death~ :c). xD

...what. Why did I not put Spuffy in there. /FAIL Well um. I. Um.

I was, uh. Working on my ship manifesto! Yeah. Totally. That's what I was doing. Which is why I forgot to put Buffy/Spike on there. THAT MAKES TOTAL SENSE.

...okay fine I wasn't doing that either. I'm such a procrastinator, aaah.

...

Wild DISTRACTION RED/GREEN FANVID appeared! Wild SALAMANDER fled!


----------



## Dawn

I ship many things. I can has membership?


----------



## Dannichu

Salamander! Put a link to your ship manifesto here when youre done! I love ship manifestos, they're so well thought-out <3

Hello Dawn! What pairings do you ship?

Because what this club totally needs is more memes, I thought I'd post this not-strictly-ship-related-but-still-fun-one here, because a) it's sort of ship-raleated, b) with good shows come good ships, so really it's a means to an end, and c) there hasn't been so much activity here lately, and that makes me sad.

Okay? Okay!

*1 - A show that should never have been cancelled* I utterly cannot decide between Firefly and Pushing Daisies. 
*2 - A show that you wish more people were watching* None of the shows I really love are airing right now... but I've never met another person who watched Bad Girls, so.
*3 - Your favorite new show (aired this t.v season)* Sher-freakin-lock <3
*4 - Your favorite show ever* Buffy :D
*5 - A show you hate* Hate is a strong word. And I would happily apply it to Family Guy and Two and a Half Men.
*6 - Favorite episode of your favorite t.v show* Very possibly Once More, With Feeling :D
*7 - Least favorite episode of your favorite t.v show* Seeing Red D:
*8 - A show everyone should watch* THE WEST WING. If everyone watched it, the world would be a much better place.
*9 - Best scene ever* The series 2 finale of The West Wing. The President shouting at God in untranslated Latin. Sends shivers down my spine just thinking about it.
*10 - A show you thought you wouldn’t like but ended up loving* Gavin and Stacey XD
*11 - A show that disappointed you* House, due to later seasons.
*12 - An episode you've watched more than 5 times* Hush, from Buffy S4.
*13 - Favorite childhood show* Scooby Doo :D
*14 - Favorite male character* I think at the moment, it'll have to be a toss-up between John and Sherlock X3 Though Jed/Leo/Josh/Toby from TWW are all amazing. And Giles!
*15 - Favorite female character* Taraaaaaa <3
*16 - Your guilty pleasure show* Torchwood. And Murder in Suburbia.
*17 - Favorite mini series* Sherlock, if it counts. It was three episodes, so it totally should.
*18 - Favorite title sequence* Dexter. If you havent' seen it, look for it on Youtube, it's excellent.
*19 - Best t.v show cast* The West Wing. Everyone is _perfect._
*20 - Favorite kiss* I'm going to surprise everyone now and say Nikki and Helen's first kiss in Bad Girls.
*21 - Favorite ship* Tara/Willow <3
*22 - Favorite series finale* Buffy S5. GUH.
*23 - Most annoying character* Kim from 24. She makes Dawn fully bearable.
*24 - Best quote* Oh, now this is just unfair. I'm fond of the "You ripping my clothes off in a darkend swimming pool" from Sherlock, but there are so many good lines in Buffy, and the writing in The West Wing is completely unparalleled. My sister and I also quote The Office and Green Wing far, far too much.
*25 - A show you plan on watching (old or new)* Community and Dexter. I've seen the first two episodes of both, and look forward to seeing more!
*26 - OMG WTF? Season finale* SHERLOCK AAARGH.
*27 - Best pilot episode* Sherlock again. A Study in Pink is absolutely phenomenal. The West Wing does very well here, too. 
*28 - First t.v show obsession* Hmm, I dunno. 24, I think. Azumanga Daioh maybe?
*29 - Current t.v show obsession* I think I might just have made my love of Sherlock fairly clear here so far...
*30 - Saddest character death* If you know me at all, you know this. Though *HIS* death in Torchwood was utterly heartbreaking, too, as was *HIS* in 24. And *HIS* in The West Wing, made sadder by the actual actor dying as well ;~;

:D?


----------



## Minish

Meeeeeme! I must do it. :D And yes, lack of activity makes me sad also. :(

MEME! I must do. :D I agree, we need both more memes and more activity. And more memes! :3

*1 - A show that should never have been cancelled* ...I'm going to say Firefly, even though I've never actually seen it. I've had it drilled into me.
*2 - A show that you wish more people were watching* This series of Merlin! People seem to have abandoned it, this depresses me. ;~;
*3 - Your favorite new show (aired this t.v season)* Sherlock!
*4 - Your favorite show ever* Buffy for me as well!
*5 - A show you hate* Ehh, I don't really hate any show... if I don't like something, I don't watch enough of it to feel comfortable 'hating' it. But I have a sort of love/hate relationship with the Simpsons, not gonna lie.
*6 - Favorite episode of your favorite t.v show* Ooooh, so very tough. Tie-up between Once More With Feeling, Fool For Love, the Body... list goes on. I have my favourite technical episode, favourite emotional episode, favourite shock episode...
*7 - Least favorite episode of your favorite t.v show* Ahah, I dunno. I even like the usual bad, old ones that other Buffy fans tend to despise. But the least favourite to _watch_ would be either Seeing Red or the Body (yes, it can be both one of my favourites and least favourites to watch...) but not because they're poor episodes!
*8 - A show everyone should watch* Friends! I don't care what people say, I think it's genuinely brilliant and hilarious.
*9 - Best scene ever* Ooof, so hard to decide... but perhaps the scene when Buffy jumps in the Gift, Buffy, Spike's speech near the end of Fool for Love about the Slayer's death wish, or any number of Buffy ones I've forgotten. I'm sure there are also many awesome ones in Avatar (Zuko and Iroh's hair-cutting comes to mind) but as I've only watched the series once, I can't pinpoint any particular scene. 
*10 - A show you thought you wouldn’t like but ended up loving* Friends, for sure. Although, the same also goes for Buffy... I think it might have been the silly name. I thought I'd like it, just not as much as I actually did... which is a lot. :'D
*11 - A show that disappointed you* Glee. I feel mean, but it's just a liiiittle overly hyped. Buffy S7 too, although it's a bit better on rewatch.
*12 - An episode you've watched more than 5 times* Fool for Love, Out of My Mind, Hush, Something Blue, a whole load more from Buffy. And pretty much all of Friends, I'm not even kidding; thank you E4, thank you!
*13 - Favorite childhood show* Tough... didn't really watch any ongoing shows when I was younger.
*14 - Favorite male character* Spike (Buffy), Zuko (Avatar).
*15 - Favorite female character* Fred (Angel), Buffy (guess).
*16 - Your guilty pleasure show* Torchwood and Lip Service.
*17 - Favorite mini series* Sherlock if we are indeed counting it.
*18 - Favorite title sequence* Hrmph... hard. I'll go for Angel, since I love it colour-coding characters. Don't ask...
*19 - Best t.v show cast* Grahh, so hard! Friends, though, I guess. Or maybe Buffy, but there are a few main Buffy characters I care not so much about.
*20 - Favorite kiss* Fred and Wesley's "snug little nest" kiss at the beginning of Hole in the World, if only for pure horror factor. Stupid devastating episode.
*21 - Favorite ship* Fred/Wesley, Buffy/Spike, Zuko/Katara.
*22 - Favorite series finale* Buffy season 5 if it counts... man.
*23 - Most annoying character* RILEY oh dear god Riley. Me and and a friend make it our mission in life to compare every annoying situation we get into to Riley.
*24 - Best quote* Gahhhh, I couldn't possibly decide! I'll go with Spike's death wish speech from Fool for Love, which pretty much made that episode from me. So chilling, so good, so memorable.
*25 - A show you plan on watching (old or new)* The West Wing, eventually!
*26 - OMG WTF? Season finale* Sherlock!
*27 - Best pilot episode* Ehh, probably Sherlock.
*28 - First t.v show obsession* Friends, probably. Buffy was my first big obsession of a TV show.
*29 - Current t.v show obsession* Merlin and Lip Service.
*30 - Saddest character death* Absolutely 



Spoiler: Angel S5 MAJOR SPOILERS MAAAAN



Fred. Dear god, Fred. Probably the most upsetting death of any character I've ever loved, not helped at all by the fact that Illyria went parading around in her body for the rest of the season. Just... Fred.


 but also 



Spoiler: Buffy S5, just making sure...



Joyce


 which is obviously very sad. The Buffyverse was really good with making horribly affecting deaths. o_O I'm sure there are more I've forgotten, actually.




Now that _that's_ over with (ahhh memes, how I missed you), anyone watching Lip Service? Not sure how obscure it is, but there might be at least someone in the UK watching it.

Basically it's... the L Word, set in Glasgow. Interesting. Obviously it's a bit of a guilty pleasure, and there were things I didn't like about the pilot... but there are a few gems in there (namely the characters of Tess and Cat) and I'm looking forward to seeing whether they can pull this show off. It could quite easily turn crap from here on, unfortunately. I'm liking Jackie too, Shane rip-off as she is. :C


----------



## Dannichu

Ahahaha, well I just had a very distracting hour or so, reading through every post in this thread. I love the old Buffy discussion! XD

(and I was totally right, Donna and Josh _do_ become canon)

I'm just posting here to rant about pairings from shows that I doubt anybody's watched (one in particular I'd be surprised if anybody's heard of) because I can't think of anywhere else to do it. Plus, this is a great club, and deserves reviving :D

So in the last month or so, I've managed to gain +3 in Ships I Love. Of course, fandom, being the wacky place it is, has an inversely proportional amount of fandom for the amount of sense the ship makes. 

Links to fanvids I enjoy :D

Pairing 1 - Angela/Mary, Wild West

So the one with the smallest fandom (I think there are six fics and two vids total, all by the same person) is from a TV show I'd never heard of till the other day, Wild West. It sounds like a show with cowboys, but no, it's set in a remote villiage in Cornwall (that's like an even bleaker version of my hometown). Angela and Mary are the main characters (played to perfection by the lovely Catherine Tate and Dawn French) and are a canon couple in the show (well, mostly). While their relationship at times carries undertones of "I'll stay with a woman because it's safe and easy, but I'd really like a man", they are actually very sweet together and I can totally see myself in a very similar relationship when I'm older XD

Pairing 2 - Alex/Shaz, Ashes to Ashes

Ashes to Ashes is a brilliant sort-of cop show sort-of set in the 80's (it is very genre-defying). The pairing's not canon, although it is hinted at rather strongly that Shaz fancies Alex (Alex dresses up as a prostitute for an undercover mission - Shaz looks her up and down and says "I'd pay"), and because Shaz is the most adorable thing in the world, I want it to happen. 
Plus, her in-universe boyfriend Chris is very sweet, but I just feel she's too intelligent for him, and she shouldn't have to put up with his (unintentional) sexist comments, and I think she'd be happy with Alex.

Pairing 3 - Maria/Sarah Jane, The Sarah Jane Adventures

And this is my third pairing, which I hate myself for liking (but, contrast to the other two, has by far the biggest following). A few pages back on this thread, I was saying "No, I don't like crossgen pairings! They're too icky for me!". Well. Maria is fourteen. Sarah Jane is nearly sixty. I _know._ I think I'm a horrible person, too. 
In my defense - I only actually ship them when Maria's aged up. And, SJA being set in the Doctor Who universe, there are any number of timey-wimey plot devices that can be used to age Sarah Jane down. And even if she's not, the main canon pairings on the other Whoniverse shows feature a 1,000-year old Doctor with a 19-year-old Rose, and a 2,000-year old Jack with a 25-year old Ianto, so it's not as bad as you'd think.

Also - they bloody _ship themselves_. I watch this show and constantly find myself yelling at the screen for them having such inappropriate subtext because I don't _want_ to ship it, but then they say things like "She's not alone, she's got me!" and "They told me to give this to the person I trust most in the world" and, in a scene that named the pairing's LJ community, Maria asks, in reference to the fact that Sarah Jane's been on her own since she stopped travelling with the Doctor, "Don’t you wish you’d found someone special to share it all with?". Sarah Jane puts an arm around her, looks her in the eye and says "Oh, I think I have. For the second time."

Right then.


----------



## Keltena

!

I pop in here for a moment, intending to get active again... and there's a post in this thread! Amazing!

Danni, those ships sound pretty adorable; I might watch a series or two if I was at home and had free time, but for now I think I'll have to take your word on them? I... honestly do not judge you for whatever crossgen things you ship, because I am positive I have shipped worse. WE CAN'T HELP IT, DON'T JUDGE USSSS D; But then, I might just be crazy and you might be perfectly sane, so I won't assume.

Let's see, shipping shipping... Well, I've been doing this 30-day shipping meme at LJ that is taking more than 30 days because I'm lazy, so I could share that for those who want to do it I guess?

Day 01 - What is your current favorite ship?
Day 02 - What was your very first ship?
Day 03 - A pairing that needs to happen now?
Day 04 - The pairing with the most chemistry?
Day 05 - The pairing with the least chemistry?
Day 06 - The best kiss?
Day 07 - The most heartbreaking scene?
Day 08 - The pairing with the most baggage?
Day 09 - The most believable relationship?
Day 10 - Why aren’t these two married in real life?
Day 11 - What is your dream pairing?
Day 12 - Who had the best wedding?
Day 13 - What is your favorite television pairing?
Day 14 - What is your favorite book pairing?
Day 15 - What is your favorite real life pairing?
Day 16 - What is the absolute worst pairing?
Day 17 - A pairing you thought would never work out, but did?
Day 18 - What is the cutest pairing?
Day 19 - A pairing you’ve rooted for since the beginning?
Day 20 - The ‘can’t stand the sexual tension anymore’ pairing?
Day 21 - A pairing you like and no one else understands why?
Day 22 - A pairing you hate and no one else understands why?
Day 23 - A crazy love triangle/quadrilateral that worked out great?
Day 24 - A crazy love triangle/quadrilateral that worked out badly?
Day 25 - A pairing that was/would-be adorable, but could never work out?
Day 26 - A pairing that you hated and ended up loving?
Day 27 - A pairing that you loved and ended up hating?
Day 28 - A pairing that you will never understand?
Day 29 - What ship had the best proposal?
Day 30 - Your favorite ship forever and ever and ever!

I don't like some of the questions, but I'm having fun with it.

Also! I've been shipping way too much Pokemon, because that's my current big fandom. Did you know that Wallace/Winona is awesome in the manga? Or that Red/Green is classic and amazing in the games? Because I'm telling you that now! :D So yes, I can ramble about that for hours if asked, which means you probably shouldn't ask me. Also loving Pokemon White, eeeee~ Though I cannot stand to ship N with anyone, unlike 99% of the fandom. Ugh.

Yeaaah, that's about all. Glad to be back and see this place back! <3

EDIT: OH and I made a shippy icon.


----------



## Dannichu

WHOOO shipping memes, oh Salamander, you do sure know how to brighten my day :D

*Day 01 - What is your current favorite ship? *SarahJaneandMariaohGodIamabadperson.
*Day 02 - What was your very first ship?* I think it was Rikku/Paine from FFX-2, but I think there were some ships I supported before I knew what shipping was.
*Day 03 - A pairing that needs to happen now?* See #11.
*Day 04 - The pairing with the most chemistry?* I want to say Willow and Tara :D
*Day 05 - The pairing with the least chemistry?* Willow/Buffy, I suppose. It’s really popular, but I don’t get a shippy vibe from them at all.
*Day 06 - The best kiss?* Helen and Nikki in Bad Girls, I think.
*Day 07 - The most heartbreaking scene?* “Your shirt.” ;~;
*Day 08 - The pairing with the most baggage?* I’ve found myself sort-of shipping CJ and Abbey from TWW (there’s not a lot of femslash, so I can’t be picky with my pairings) and it’s actually really sweet, but would NOT be easy, realistically.
*Day 09 - The most believable relationship?* Probably Mary and Angela from Wild West. They’re so adorably domestic.
*Day 10 - Why aren’t these two married in real life?* I don’t ship it, but I do sort of think this about Simon Pegg and Nick Frost XD
*Day 11 - What is your dream pairing?* Is this an “I wish they’d made it canon” question? If so, I’ll probably say either Shaz and Alex from Ashes to Ashes (I genuinely thought the writers were heading that way for a few episodes, and was very sad when they didn’t) or Yukari and Nyamo from Azumanga Daioh.
*Day 12 - Who had the best wedding?* You know, I can’t think of a single pairing I ship that had an onscreen wedding.
*Day 13 - What is your favorite television pairing?* Willow/Tara.
*Day 14 - What is your favorite book pairing?* I do have one, but I won’t say. It’s one of those ‘I shipped it before I knew what shipping was’ pairings, though.
*Day 15 - What is your favorite real life pairing?* I don’t really ship real people.
*Day 16 - What is the absolute worst pairing?* I do have quite a bit of dislike for Buffy/Spike ><
*Day 17 - A pairing you thought would never work out, but did?* Nikki and Helen, I guess. I was so conditioned by American TV to think “two women? One/both of them will end up heterosexual/pregnant/dead”, but I was pleasantly surprised.
*Day 18 - What is the cutest pairing?* Willow and Taraaaaaa :3
*Day 19 - A pairing you’ve rooted for since the beginning?* I shipped John and Sherlock from the moment I knew the BBC were doing an adaptation. Auntie Beeb never disappoints :D
*Day 20 - The ‘can’t stand the sexual tension anymore’ pairing?* I do sort of wish Ash and Scribbs (from Murder in Suburbia) would stop complaining to one another how rubbish men are and sleep together already.
*Day 21 - A pairing you like and no one else understands why?* Alex/Shaz has a ridiculously small fanbase, given how big the A2A fandom is and how obvious the pairing is.
*Day 22 - A pairing you hate and no one else understands why?* I can’t think of any pairings I really ‘hate’… I just sort of avoid fanworks about the ship if I don’t like it.
*Day 23 - A crazy love triangle/quadrilateral that worked out great?* See below.
*Day 24 - A crazy love triangle/quadrilateral that worked out badly?* The only major crazy love quadrilateral I can think of that I have ships for are the four main characters in Merlin (Arthur, Gwen, Morgana and Merlin). Of these, I totally ship Gwen/Morgana and Merlin/Arthur (neither of which happen, but the writers love to shiptease), although the sheer number of people who ship the latter to the exclusion of anything else has put me off it a bit.
*Day 25 - A pairing that was/would-be adorable, but could never work out?* CJ and her assistant Carol, from The West Wing. I’m not even sure why I ship it. 
*Day 26 - A pairing that you hated and ended up loving?* I’m not sure if this counts, but if, before I watched the Sarah Jane Adventures, someone told me what my favourite pairing would be…
*Day 27 - A pairing that you loved and ended up hating?* Nothing I can think of off the top of my head…
*Day 28 - A pairing that you will never understand?* Lots of the ships I like defy logic, thinking about it.
*Day 29 - What ship had the best proposal?* I don’t think any of my ships have had proposals, either…
*Day 30 - Your favorite ship forever and ever and ever!* Willow and Tara, of course :3

Eeeee, that was fun! :D

The Pokemon fandom intrigues me. It's so huge and I don't understand it at all, but I love the fanvid you made for it the other week :D
Actually, speaking of Pokemon pairings, I found myself sort-of shipping Juniper and Bianca while playing Black, which I felt terrible for doing. I don't know where this mentor/student thing has come from, but I wish it'd go away because it's creepy ><

Edit: Okay, I _do_ sort of ship Simon Pegg and Nick Frost. But only because they ask for it.


----------



## Frostagin

OMG I HAVE to do this.

Day 01 - What is your current favorite ship? GerIta. No duh.
Day 02 - What was your very first ship? Pikashipping.
Day 03 - A pairing that needs to happen now? All the good ones are already out there. :P
Day 04 - The pairing with the most chemistry? Er... Ash and Misty, even though I don't directly support it.
Day 05 - The pairing with the least chemistry? PruCan. As far as I know, those two haven't even _met_.
Day 06 - The best kiss? That one time with Taggart and Jo in Eureka. In H.O.U.S.E. Rules.
Day 07 - The most heartbreaking scene? Revolutionary War.
Day 08 - The pairing with the most baggage? ..What?
Day 09 - The most believable relationship? Yuki x Tohru in Fruits Basket.
Day 10 - Why aren’t these two married in real life? What?
Day 11 - What is your dream pairing? I dunno.
Day 12 - Who had the best wedding? ...*doesn't watch romance anime*
Day 13 - What is your favorite television pairing? Taggart and Jo.
Day 14 - What is your favorite book pairing? Annabeth and Percy.
Day 15 - What is your favorite real life pairing? I don't do that.
Day 16 - What is the absolute worst pairing? I don't have any that I hate. Except for Russia x China. That one's just _weird_.
Day 17 - A pairing you thought would never work out, but did? Ahh... I dunno.
Day 18 - What is the cutest pairing? USUK.
Day 19 - A pairing you’ve rooted for since the beginning? SatoHika and Tailseam.
Day 20 - The ‘can’t stand the sexual tension anymore’ pairing? FRUK. Mostly a crack pairing for me.
Day 21 - A pairing you like and no one else understands why? TARDIS x Doctor. At least, I _think_ nobody would understand it.
Day 22 - A pairing you hate and no one else understands why? Trillian and Wowbagger. That one is poop.
Day 23 - A crazy love triangle/quadrilateral that worked out great?
Day 24 - A crazy love triangle/quadrilateral that worked out badly?
Day 25 - A pairing that was/would-be adorable, but could never work out? Again, FRUK. Everyone knows France hates England in canon.
Day 26 - A pairing that you hated and ended up loving? *has not been shipping that long*
Day 27 - A pairing that you loved and ended up hating?
Day 28 - A pairing that you will never understand? Russia x China. Makes no sense.
Day 29 - What ship had the best proposal? GerIta. Y U NO ACCEPT ITALY U CAN SEE CLEARLY THAT HE IS HRE
Day 30 - Your favorite ship forever and ever and ever! Manic x OC. I have no idea why.

Whee I found a shipping club.


----------

